# Ttc #1 baby would love a buddy



## willowtree24

Anybody trying for there first baby ? I would love a buddy! :happydance:


----------



## Brandy_R

I am tttc #1 and I would love to be your buddy! I am all the time looking for people to talk to about it haha. I am currently in my first official tww. I did femara this cycle and ovidrel Saturday morning


----------



## willowtree24

Hello brandy_R ! It's nice to have someone to talk to I sometimes feel I give my DH so much grief haha. Good luck ! Have you had any symptoms ? I was terrible for symptom spotting hehe. Unfortunately I got AF this month so I'm waiting to start for February fingers & toes crossed ! I'm going to use OPKS I think next month this will by my 3rd cycle. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Brandy_R

Im sure I am going to be symptom spotting a lot too lol. This is my second round of femara. I did it last month but it was a bust because my follicles weren't big enough. As of Friday they were all good and I did my trigger shot on sat morning. I am starting to think I'm extra sensitive because my stomach was so bloated and cramps just from my follicles growing. Yesterday was terrible after O. My uterus and cervix were soooo sore and heavy. Today is much better. Still a little tender but not nearly as sore. I can walk around today so that's good haha. I use opks too. I love them. I would definitely suggest the digital ones. They are a little more expensive but it takes the guessing out of it. I am going to be 30 in a couple weekes so I'm ready for a peanut  I'm very excited to talk with you and share things whether it be stress or venting or sharing positive things


----------



## willowtree24

I'm don't know.much about femara it that something to help you ? I haven't had any testing done about my fertility. I did get pregnant when I was younger which was a big surprise but I miscarried at 10 weeks 3 days unfortunately. The femara does that give you side effects ? That sounds painful but would be so worth it if you got pregnant !  I get bloating and cramping around ovulation. Good luck in your tww when will you test ? I was considering getting a digital I did try the dye ones but too much guess work and squinting  I'm excited too ! Can't wait till we get our BFPS !


----------



## Brandy_R

The femara is to help your follicles. I have PCOS so I don't think I ovulate on my own. It works wonders for that, but makes me really hormonal for a couple days. It kind of gets bad. I get depressed and think my DH doesn't love me and all sorts of craziness. We said this month was my last month on it because of the moodiness. We were going to switch to injectables next cycle but we decided to try one more round of femara because it worked so well this cycle and is cheaper. Then I took a trigger shot to make my eggs drop. What does your ovulation pain feel like? I almost had two different pains so I'm a little confused on what's what


----------



## willowtree24

Oh I see that's good then helps you with your cycles! Too bad that you get all those horrible symptoms though ! My ovulation pain feels more like mild period cramp pain but it's more specific in one area. And I feel like my stomach gets bloated. The digital opks must work wonders for you to tell you when your ovulating I might go have a look at some today . Fingers crossed for this cycle ! Have you literally just started your tww ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! I need all the crosses fingers I can get for sure. It's been kind of a long road. Yeah I just started my tww. Today is 3dpo so I still have a ways to go. If this doesn't work the we are going to do one more round of femara. Yes I would def look into the digital opks. I love them! You don't have to guess. It's either just a circle, a blinking smiley which means your fertility is high and you should be ovulating in the next couple days and then a smiley not blinking means you should O in the next 24 hrs. Pretty simple. I love how it tells you kind of a heads up in the next couple days too. Just easier. What CD are you on? How long have you and your DH been ttc?


----------



## willowtree24

We we will get there no matter how long it takes us both !  I had a look at some ovulation kits just as you suggested and yeah seems pretty simple no lines to go off got those in November and got a strong line so DTD did everything we could but it's more guess work. How do you feel atm ? I thought I was pregnant last month because I got so many symptoms but was my mind playing tricks on me as I got AF on xmas day but it was 5 days late ! Odd for me as my cycles are usually 29 days. This will be our third month so early days for us. I'm on cycle day 5 So ill be using some opks soon then my tww will start ! How long have you been ttc ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey! I'm sorry it took me this long to get back with you! I didn't see that you wrote back so I went to look because I didn't see anything and there your message was!

Did you end up getting any of those digitals?

Sooo today is 5DPO for me and it is going soooooo slowwwww lol. So I decided I would test out my trigger shot so that way when I am ready to test I don't have to worry about getting a false positive and it would give me something to do for a couple days lol. I bought some cheap Meijer ones just to test out. Today was my first time ever using them and man do they SUCK! It showed a neg, but with a very light positive. I was concerned when I even pulled it out because you could see the lines before you even used it which is weird. So I used a first response and it was completely negative. I have heard that the blue strip ones suck and man were they right haha!

How have you been feeling? I really don't have anything going on really. A little bit of creamy CM (Sorry TMI) but that's it. Last night I started having a pain in the right of my uterus and it went all the way down to my leg and toes and gave me a Charlie horse in my toes? It hurt pretty bad for a couple mins. Then just my uterus hurt for like a half hour and that was it. I don't know if that is anything to mention, but other than that I haven't noticed anything. I was so sure this was going to be our month when the follicles were good and with the ovulation and everything. Now I don't notice anything really so I'm starting to think I was wrong. It's only been 5 days though so I'm trying to not get discouraged


----------



## willowtree24

Don't worry! 

I ended up caving and bought the 10 pound ones from super drug ! Well we will see what happens with the mm when I try them soon I'll keep you updated think there's only 4 in a pack.

Oh them blue dye tests I've heard are terrible I would always use the pink dye I think I've found them more reliable. I haven't heard of the brand you got. I always said to myself if I use a cheapie test and I see a line even a faint one I'd buy a clear blue or FRER I have 2 digitals in my draw as I was 5 days late last month and got hopeful so there in there if I need them. 

5dpo I had cramps up until 8dpo I thought were normal. I know it's a drag I tried to keep busy but as much as I tried I was always google searching! 

Your doing really well keep thinking positive ! Some women don't get any symptoms at all so that's a good sign too. I've been feeling unwell tbh I've been reading up about too much caffeine whilst your TTC is bad. I love coffee and I'm trying to ween off it. I hope that Feb is our month for our BFP S ! Throwing heaps of baby dust your way.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks for the positive vibes! I talked to my mom a little bit ago and she said she didn't have any symptoms until she was like 8 weeks. She also felt all the same things I did during O. I am a lot like her so that makes me feel a lot better! 

I decided I am testing on my bday lol! I will be 10dpo and have a 70% chance that it will be accurate and that's good enough for me haha. If not it will be the 7th and that's an 80% chance. 

Omg I am a Google nut now! That's all I do at night while DH watches TV hehe. What else is there to do in the tww?

I'm glad your got your opks!! I hope they work as good for you as they did me! 
I decided I have 1 first response and 3 digitals left. Well and 5 of those crappy ones that I am probably not going to use. So I'll do the first response on te 4th and the digitals on the rest of the day. Idk if I told you but my ovidrel is out of my system which I'm VERY happy about!

Keep your chin up about the coffee. I try to only have one cup a day (2 if I'm dieing). I have heard it's not the best for ttc tbh. But you can just try to cut back a little everyday. Tbh I smoke and I feel terrible about it. I have chantex but don't want to take it if I'm pregnant. Everyone has a weakness and sometimes it takes time and a BFP to push you to stop. Sometimes it's not as easy as people think. 

Any big plans for the weekend? We're staying home, eating tacos and playing wii haha. My sister is coming to stay for the night so im excited about that.


----------



## willowtree24

Mum's and friends are always good to talk to ! I agree with you my periods and pains were similar to my mum's !  its nice to be supported and and uplifted. When I was pregnant last time I didn't know until I threw up as I found out later on I was 5-6 weeks then. And ate like crazy. I can't believe some people don't know they're pregnant and one day just go into labour ! That seems mad ! Haha 

google becomes your best friend when your TTC ! If only everyone could get pregnant straight away with no complications and with a healthy little one. 

I'm glad about that ! Are you feeling better now then ? I'll try my best with the coffee. I just bought a new coffee machine so it's hard not to use ! When you get your BFP will that make you stop smoking do you think ? I've never smoked my mum and dad both have done always have but it was never for me I grew to love coffee instead.

I'm going to meet my friend for lunch she's just got engaged the other day and having a late birthday catch up. That's about it for me relaxing as I've actually got the weekend off work for the first time since November. I love tacos! Doing a food shop tomorrow so might have to make some enchiladas.

Hope you've got some nice things planned for your birthday good luck with your upcoming testing.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes I will def quit smoking when I get a BFP. It's not fair to the baby and I want it to have a healthy mom. I just think everyone has something they use that they wish they didn't.

We are getting a snow storm this weekend so we are just staying home. Making a few snack for super bowl but other than that. Today is 7dpo!!! I finally made it to the one week mark haha! I can't wait to test wed!!! Even if it's a Bfn. When do you start using your opks?


----------



## willowtree24

Fingers crossed for Wednesday !! If you do get a bfn might be too early still will you keep testing every day or just if you miss you period ? I get scared to test ! I'll be using opks starting on Wednesday 4th. I think im going to ovulate 8th or 9th I'm uncertain let's see. 

7dpo !! Yeah not long now ! You had any symptoms ? 
I just found out I'm lactose intollerant that's why I've been ill. Well least I know now ! 

We've got snow here in the UK ! I assume your in America ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah I live in America. I wondered where you lived since you say a couple different words than I do lol. 

Yes I am going to test on Sat the 7th if I get a BFN wed. I hate pregnancy tests because they are always negative :-/ that's cool you're testing the same day in testing  I hope your O comes when you want  yeah today is officially 8 dpo. It took forever to get this far it seems lol


----------



## willowtree24

Hey haha I'm English yeah. Well I took my opk today and got a positive result at 2pm so that's good but bad news is DH has gone away don't know how long for! so possibly no baby this month which I'm heartbroken about tbh :-( maybe next month for me. How did your testing go ? How have you been feeling ?? Throwing baby dust your way !!


----------



## Brandy_R

Heyyy!! I've been wondering where you've been haha! Soooo I took a digital today and it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks"!!!! Thank you so much for the baby dust!! I really had no symptoms besides cramps and my stomach feels bubbly and heavy (esp after eating). I just found out a couple hours ago and am over the moon and still in SHOCK!!! I'm glad you got your positive opk! Sorry DH is out of town. Tell him to ship you some baby makers hehe. Do you live in England?


----------



## willowtree24

Yes BFP !! IM SO PLEASED FOR YOU sorry capitals !!! Did any of your other tests say positive before that one ? Wow I hope you have happy and healthy 9 months !! 

We DTD once got a stronger opk lune today though. Who knows 2ww starts for me soon ! 
I lice in England  yeah aww I'm so happy for you !


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you thank you! I am sooooo excited! Well I took one and it was the faintest postive ever. I asked my sister in law to come over and look to make sure I wasn't seeing things. It was pretty much gone when she looked. So I took two different tests real quick and it was def two lines and the other said Pregnant 1-2 weeks! I still can't believe it! I took another one today and it was even darker. I am going to check every other day to make sure it gets darker so I know my hormones are rising. I am paranoid now that something will happen.

That's good you got some BDing in!! That's important! Did you use a digital one?


----------



## willowtree24

I'm so pleased. Bet you were so excited !! Yeah it should get darker the line. Have you booked a doctor's appointment yet ? You should get an ultrasound. I'm going to take another opk today see what that says
Just a dye one. 

Aww try not to worry this baby was chosen for you


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thank you! I did my first beta yesterday and it came back 24. It seems low to me but I go back tomorrow to get it drawn again and let's pray it doubles like it should. It's going to be a long day :-/

I will pray you get a good positive OPK and can catch the egg!! Keep me updated  How have you been feeling?


----------



## willowtree24

They should double shouldn't they. I'm sure everything will be fine ! I've been using them cheap super drug ones I got and when both lines are same or the test line is darker it's positive so I had 3 very strong positives which is so unusual is that normal the test line is very dark. He's back so going to BD. Oh I've been feeling terrible really sick and have strange bowel movements (tmi) sorry lol. I've been feeling pregnant yet I had my period but was researching if it was still possible to be prwgnant. Think finally going mad ! Good luck fingers crossed


----------



## Brandy_R

That's awesome about your strong OPKs!!! Get to BDing lol! Baby dust to you!!

I honestly don't have much hope right now. 90% of the things I read don't turn out very good. If I go in tomorrow and they are lower I will not be surprised at this point. I am trying to hold onto hope but logical enough to know the odds. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry myself to sleep :-(


----------



## willowtree24

I hope it's good ! Is it common to have so many strong opks because now I'm not too sure when I'm actually ovulating. We are on with baby dancing again lol
Just hope this is my month also. I tool a digital earlier to make sure I wasn't no way pregnant already and it said not pregnant. 

Why are you worried ? Have you had any problems Previous ? Fingers crossed for sticky bean !


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah the opks are hard to read. They have to be just as dark or darker than the control line. I got sick of the guesswork and just got digitas because that drives me crazy haha. I'm glad you're getting pretty good OPKs and getting your BDing in!! Baby dust girl!!

I am nervous because I read too much stuff I think. I just implanted a week ago so I don't see how they are supposed to be really high already. I am just a paranoid mess. I get my 2nd results tomorrow so I'll know if they are doubling or not. Been praying hard that this little bean is healthy


----------



## TropicalDoll

Is there any room for me in this party? I need a buddy too!


----------



## willowtree24

All I can say is I hope my guess work was good enough ! Hopefully bfp this month !Thank you !!! Did everything we could for this month. Fingers crossed
. 
I'm sure it be okay ! I'm here whatever happens. How were your Results ? I think there meant to double aren't they yiur hcg levels is it every day or every couple of days. Sorry for the late reply here!. Sticky bean !!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah my hcg went down instead of doubling. I'm waiting to miscarry now. They said it just happens and we can try again pretty soon. If it doesn't start on its own I'm going to see if they will give me the pill to help push it along. I honestly just want to get this nightmare over with :-(

I hope you guys caught the egg!!! Do you know what day you ovulated? At least you got your BD in!! That's the main thing! Baby dust to you! Can't wait to see how your month goes! I hope to start ttc soon and get a sticky one


----------



## willowtree24

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that is there still a chance for you and your DH this month ? If there is thw doctor was out of oder telling you to wait to miscarry. Fingers crossed everything goes well for you miracle baby ! Yeah I think I ovulated on the 10th according to my strong opks I'm having spre boobs more painful and heavy haven't had this before so hopefully a good sign. We will see. I haven't got good Internet at the moment so bare with me on the replying. Sending lots of love miracle baby dust


----------



## Brandy_R

It's ok honey. I've had a terrible week anyways. I didn't end up miscarrying and my numbers are going up but waaaaay slow. I am only just at a 60 today and I'm 6 weeks today. They are def not doubling so they are thinking it's an ectopic pregnancy. They said not to worry about my tube too much because my levels are still very low. Have an U/S Tues to try to see something and figure out what's going on. Just praying all this will be over soon.

The sore bbs are an EXCELLENT sign! I had that but just very slightly. Did you have any light cramping? That's also a good sign  How many days till you test?


----------



## willowtree24

Oh good ! Bet you can't wait for that ! Be a relief to know more either way for you. Sticky bean ! Stay in there. Is it possible your not as far as you think you are ? That's why there not as high ? 

Yeah noticed the boobs yesterday there heavier so sore ! And my nipples look Wierd. Maybe it's all in my head wishful thinking. 
Nervous to test but probably Sunday maybe Saturday if I just can't hold on lol.


----------



## Brandy_R

No unfortunately there will be no postive outcome. I will hope the best and prepare for the worst. We will try again, just might be a bit

Yes! Sore bbs are definitely a good sign! I thought the two week wait was the worst.


----------



## willowtree24

Oh no in so sorry ill pray for you ! Your baby will be your baby that you are supposed to be a loving mother too and your day is here ! It must so so hard for you I'm so sorry your going through this. 
I'm in the tww I think im just eating to pass time now no worries fer I've gained weight :-/


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh man haha. Yeah the tww is torture. It drive me nuts. Now this is driving me nuts and I'm on my second week of dealing with it. I have an ultrasound on tues to try to find where the baby is. I just hope they will be able to find it. How many dpo will you be this weekend? I didn't get mine until 13 dpo so don't get discouraged like I did if it takes a bit.


----------



## willowtree24

I will be 12 dpo on Sunday. Thank you. I hope they find bean !!! &#9786; good luck let me know what happens!


----------



## Brandy_R

Ok I will! You let me know if you get your BFP!!! I'm rooting for you girl!! Sounds like you did everything in the right time so you have a very good chance!!


----------



## willowtree24

Killing me honestly thwart few days I'm not sure when to test I'm eager but don't know exactly when I ovulated. I'm having breast pain still it's like there swollen and tender. Got headaches now and can't sop sneezing. I'm also so moody and emotional been crying a few times today. I'm not even joking ! So up and down honestly think im going round the bend haha. How are you feeling ? How has your day been any plans for the weekend ?


----------



## willowtree24

Sorry just seen your post tropical doll come join us Welcome !  where are you in your cycle ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh I didn't see her post either! Too wrapped up in our convo lol! Welcome!! 

Well emotional is a good sign. I had a feeling I was pregnant when I threw a fit (and I never do that) hehe. What dpo are you today (roughly)? At least you aren't like me and start at 7dpo and get upset when it's BFN lol! 

I'm doing ok. Thinking I might start my MC soon. Had light pink when I wiped last night but nothing today so fingers crossed I start on my own!!


----------



## willowtree24

Haha I'm very good with not testing early I always feel like I'd set myself up for bfns and then be a super moody butt!! Aww bless you how are you now ? I had mild cramps last night and some pink with watery cm when I wiped this morning more cramps and red blood filled my liner sorry tmi but think that's the start of af arriving early ! Think im out. I hope your okay. Hugs !!


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww I'm sorry about AF. She did arrive very early! If it's a lot then it's AF. If it's just a little it may be implantation bleeding. But if it is AF we might be on the same cycle soon because I just started spotting today!! I'm soooo excited because that means that my body is taking care of it by itself so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I won't need medication or surgery. It's just a light pink when I wipe but it's still something!!! I also think my hormones when down just because my symptoms are going away and I cannot wait to get my blood test tomorrow and make sure! Then I have an ultrasound tues


----------



## KymD

Hello Ladies! My husband and I have been TTC for over a year now. I'm new to any online forum about this, but I would love someone to be able to talk to about it all. I would love to be both of your buddies!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey! My DH and I tried for a while but I have pcos so we now go through a fertility clinic for help. Waiting to move on from an ectopic as I type. Have you been using opks or temping?


----------



## KymD

When we first started trying, I temped for about 2 months, and then lost my mind doing it. Haha. I've been using OPK's every month.
I recently had an HSG done, and haven't got a positive OPK this cycle.
I'm so sorry about your ectopic. :cry:


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi hun.....Wishing you and the hubby all the best!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi guys....Thanks for acknowledging me. I'm actually happy that I finally have someone to talk to!! :happydance:

I'm gonna need a dictionary for half of this TTC lingo though!! :laugh2:

I've been TTC for 5 months, and it feels like an eternity!!! I keep feeling so disappointed each month when "Mother Nature" shows up. I was on birth control for almost 3 yrs, and stopped in August / September last year. I assumed that things would just happen immediately, but I guess I was just being naive. Silly me!

However, I've been reading quite a number of posts and realizing that other women have been trying for much longer!.....so I guess I'm still early-ish in the game.


----------



## KymD

Hi tropical doll!
I'm always really disappointed when AF shows up. What lingo confuses you? I'm sure I know quite a few of them, I've been trolling these forums since we started trying, I've just never found one I like enough to post to until now.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah I can probably help with a lot of the lingo too. Once you hear what they are it's pretty easy. My DH and I have been together for 5 years and this is my first time getting pregnant. I have to take stuff though. 

Are you ladies using opks or temping or anything like that? I just use opks. I'm thinking about temping when we TTC again because ladies on here know so much about what's going on with their temps.


----------



## willowtree24

Reading all your comments feel like I haven't been here for eternity ! Brandy I'm so sorry big hugs ! I know it was af so oh well onto March I say. Good luck lovely !!

Hello kym lovely to hear from you and tropical doll !!! 

Kym - I know what you mean about opks I use the dye ones and I'm like half squinting taking another lol I'm gonna have to get a digital like brandy suggested to me ! What a stress haha 

Tropical doll I'm onto my 5th cycle ttc too and yes also my first. I thought like you did I would get pregnant right away because I did threw years ago ended having mc at 10 weeks 3 days and I had a mc in Dec I found out now. 

Eugh! Why can't our bodies just give us babies ! Baby dust to everyone of you beautiful ladies ! Praying for you all.


----------



## KymD

I've been having some symptoms that seem like good symptoms to have. Hopefully Its not just in my head, haha.
I should really look into a digital OPK. It seems like it would be so much easier.


----------



## TropicalDoll

Ok, I've been doing some guess work.......

so "cycle" just refers to a regular menstrual cycle? (or not) I was beginning to wonder if it was some sort of medical-related term, like taking clomid or something (forgive me, I'm really not knowledgeable about this stuff).

Does "mc" stand for miscarriage?

Does "temping" mean temperature testing?

Is "DH" referring to husband?

I'm guessing that "opk" might mean ovulation predicting kit?

"O'ing" is ovulating, right?

And what about "bfn" .....and "AF" ........and "cd2" ......"BDing"...... "EWCM" ??

I feel a tad bit silly not being able to figure out this stuff...but I'll be thankful for any help I can get. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandy_R

Cycle refers to the days of your cycle. The first day you have a "flow" is considered CD (cycle day) 1.

Yes MC is miscarriage, temping is temping your basel body temp every morning which I actually think people put "BBT" also for that

DH is Dear Husband
Opk is ovulation predictor kit
O'ing is ovulating
BFN is Big fat Negative (on your pregnancy test) 
BFP is Big fat positive
AF is aunt flo
CD2 is Cycle day 2 (two days after your flow starts)
BD'ing is baby dancing (doing the deed)
EWCM is egg white cervical mucus (when your fertile or about to O)

Hope these help


----------



## Brandy_R

YESSS I swear by digital OPK's. The dye ones are horrible to tell and it's too much guess work. The digitals are very easy to read and there's no guesswork. PLus it gives you a heads up for when your fertility is "high" which means you will be at your peak in the next couple days. Then you just test until you get your peak sign. I love that it gives you a heads up and you don't have to guess so you can schedule your BD'ing better


----------



## KymD

That's great. How are you feeling, Brandy?

Tropical Doll, don't feel silly, I had to Google everything when I first set out on this adventure, haha.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks for asking! I'm feeling ok. Still having very light pink when I wipe but nothing to be excited about. Have my U/S tomorrow and can't wait to get some answers. Got my levels checked today but don't know if I will hear back today or not. 

How are you ladies today? What CD is everyone on and all that? Is everyone trying on there own? I wish I was in the TTC again but hopefully soon


----------



## willowtree24

I had to get used to the lingo too !! I'm on cycle day 2. At least you will be able to understand some things and ask questions brandy  know what's happening. Bug hugs ! I'm off to look at digital opks tomorrow lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Haha yes they really are 100x better in my opinion than the dye one. Little more money but def worth it. 

Well I'm cramping pretty good now. Which is awesome because it feels like a bad case of AF instead of one sided stabbing pain I have to look out for. In my heart I feel like all this is finally going to be ok


----------



## KymD

Way to stay positive Brandy!
I am on CD 24, hoping for a BFP on Thursday... I haven't really been feeling anything different, the only thing worth noting was on Saturday I woke up with a migraine, and ended up vomiting twice. It came out of nowhere, and since I've been just fine, not really sick or anything.


----------



## Brandy_R

Keep your chin up you really never know. I didn't have many symtoms either before my BFP. I only had very slightly tender bbs and very creamy CM. That's really all I had and I thought I was out but that wasn't the case. I hope you get your BFP!!! If not we can be cycle buddies because after this I think in a few days I'll be on CD 1


----------



## willowtree24

How did it go brandy ? How you feeling ? You know they say many people get positives and don't have any symptoms or feel any different so good luck kym! Let us know how you get on are you not tempted to POAS ? I feel like this is the one place I can talk about all my baby stuff I'm so thankful to have people to talk to... you can only talk to the same people for so long before they're like um yeah ....you know. Sorry for all the spelling mistakes my phone lol


----------



## TropicalDoll

Oh my! Thank u so much, ladies!!! I would never have guessed some of these abbreviations...such as "BFN" or "BFP"! ....And I really like "BD'ing"...That's too funny!! Heee heeee ......Thanks again! :dance:


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey ladies!!! My app couldn't have went any better!! It's not tubal!!!! He said everything looks perfect and he thinks I lost it early on and my body took care of it but probably left some tissue and that's why my hcg was not going down like it should. He wants us to try right away because you're more fertile after. He said "get it while its good" hehe. I don't have any cysts either!!! I actually came home and as of tonight AF has paid her visit even!! I will be starting my femara in a few days already! I am over the moon! I still cannot believe how all this worked out!! Thank you so much ladies for listening and being so supportive!! <3


----------



## KymD

That's such wonderful news Brandy! I'm so happy for you. Hopefully this cycle is your cycle!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Go get 'em, Brandy! :happydance:

I'm on cd25......*praying*


----------



## KymD

I'm losing hope, ladies. AF is due tomorrow. I tested yesterday, BFN. I don't want to test today because I feel I'm just going to be let down. This is really not easy.

If AF rears her ugly head, then I have an appointment set up on the 5th to get more tests, I have no idea what they have in store for me next.

I'm praying for you, tropical doll!


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry you keep getting BFNs. How many DPO are you? I didn't get mine until 12 dpo I think. Maybe you can see if they can put you on femara or clomid to help stimulate? I know they were going to make me get my tubes checked and DH swimmers if we didn't get pregnant by this cycle. I guess we kinda lucked out with the CP in that aspect. If you don't get your BFP I would love to be cycle buddies  I'm on CD 1 today. I know that doesn't make you feel better but big hugs girl! Keep your chin up


----------



## TropicalDoll

Awwwwww, I know how you feel...but don't give up, KymD! Sending you some prayers and best wishes!

I have NO IDEA how long my cycles are though!!!!!! :wacko: ...I'm playing this by ear and by prayer!


----------



## KymD

No BFP yet, but last night I had a dream that I took a test and it was a BFP. I didn't believe it, so I took another one, and it was BFP too. I woke up and tested, BFN. &#55357;&#56852;

Still no AF though.

Brandy, I'm on CD 29 now, usually I only get 27, maybe 28 day cycles. I didn't use OPK's this month, so I don't know my DPO. If AF shows up we will definitely be cycle buddies!


----------



## Brandy_R

Ok! I am about 85% sure I'm out this month already. Got my hcg checked so I could start my femara today but it's still at a 22 so I can't this cycle. I'm still going to use opks incase but with PCOS its highly unlikely :-/

How you been feeling?


----------



## KymD

That's too bad, Brandy. I'm sorry. I've been feeling completely normal, which is weird, because when AF is due I'm always cranky, and I generally have a feeling of unease.

Still no BFP. This is driving me nuts!

Maybe you'll be lucky this cycle and still be able to try.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks for the encouragment. I'm sorry about all your BFNs. Hope you get your BFP soon. What cd are you on? Maybe you have a slow implanter. 

We decided we are going to use opks and if we get lucky we do. If not, onto my regular routine next month. I guess on a good note we know it works now. Just kinda sucks starting completely over after all that work.


----------



## willowtree24

Hey !! Everyone sorry I'm having problems with my Internet !! I'm on cycle day 10 I'm coming up to baby dancing period !! Then ill be testing on March 25th . Good luck hops everyone's okay sorry if anyone's got bfns :-( where in your cycle is everyone xxx


----------



## Brandy_R

Heyyy!! I wondered where you've been :) I'm on CD 7 today. HCG still isn't going down like it should. Getting it checked again tomorrow and if it hasn't went down or raised again then I am scheduled for the Meth shot on Thurs to end it. They are leaning toward an ectopic again. My hcg went from a 22 on Friday to a 34 yesterday. It's a terrible situation to be in :(

How's everyone else?


----------



## willowtree24

Aww brandy I'm sorry ! :-( hope your okay. I feel very ill lately I'm now lactose intollerant and gluten free my stomach hurts so much ! Nightmare !!! And I got promoted at work lots of training. So baby making soon I'm buying digital opk tomorrow well I say me but mean DH .. I keep looking at pregnancy tracker to see when I would be due if I got pregnant this month I'm so obsessed haha !! I'd be due December 1st ! Baby dust !!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi guys.... I'm doing alright. It has been quite a week! My hubby was in a car accident on Monday! So that really had me shaken up! I'm so grateful to God that no one was injured... but boy do we have some car bills ahead of us!

As for my cycle....hmmmmm...the wait continues.... I'm on cd32 ....yeah 32! Having irregular cycles sucks! I can never be certain when my period is due! 

Do you guys think I should take a pregnancy test?? I'm so fearful that a negative response will crush me!!!! :nope: I don't know what to do!!! :cry:

Did I mention that my sister just called me a few minutes ago to let me know that she is PREGNANT!!!! YAYYYY!!!! She just got the news today!! I am absolutely thrilled for her and her husband! They've only been TTC since December. hmmmmmm

.......No one in my family knows that I'm trying to have a baby. I can already anticipate all of the comments tomorrow from my parents about me wasting time and taking long to have a baby. They don't know that I've been TTC since September 2014!! :cry: 

I'm extremely exited for my sister......but ....... :cry: When will it be my time? :shrug:

In the mean time, I'll resist all feelings of sadness and self-pity, and simply be genuinely happy for my sister. 


*Praying for my own good news*


----------



## smyleegrl324

TropicalDoll said:


> Hi guys.... I'm doing alright. It has been quite a week! My hubby was in a car accident on Monday! So that really had me shaken up! I'm so grateful to God that no one was injured... but boy do we have some car bills ahead of us!
> 
> As for my cycle....hmmmmm...the wait continues.... I'm on cd32 ....yeah 32! Having irregular cycles sucks! I can never be certain when my period is due!
> 
> Do you guys think I should take a pregnancy test?? I'm so fearful that a negative response will crush me!!!! :nope: I don't know what to do!!! :cry:
> 
> Did I mention that my sister just called me a few minutes ago to let me know that she is PREGNANT!!!! YAYYYY!!!! She just got the news today!! I am absolutely thrilled for her and her husband! They've only been TTC since December. hmmmmmm
> 
> .......No one in my family knows that I'm trying to have a baby. I can already anticipate all of the comments tomorrow from my parents about me wasting time and taking long to have a baby. They don't know that I've been TTC since September 2014!! :cry:
> 
> I'm extremely exited for my sister......but ....... :cry: When will it be my time? :shrug:
> 
> In the mean time, I'll resist all feelings of sadness and self-pity, and simply be genuinely happy for my sister.
> 
> 
> *Praying for my own good news*

Hello there, I am new to this chat but I can totally sympathize with you. I have been with my dh 8 yrs and have just started ttc My sis in law. Is 27 weeks today and my best friend will b 8.5 months tomorrow. I am through the roof with excitement for them but feel as you do, when will it be my turn. I am on cd14 and have had 4 opk. Still not pos o yea but feel like it is making its way down today as I am getting ovulation cramps!, yah finally. My poor dh, we have been bding every night and was going to take a break today but now that I think the egg has finally making it's appearance I want to try again. I have been temping too and still waiting for those crosshairs.


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> Aww brandy I'm sorry ! :-( hope your okay. I feel very ill lately I'm now lactose intollerant and gluten free my stomach hurts so much ! Nightmare !!! And I got promoted at work lots of training. So baby making soon I'm buying digital opk tomorrow well I say me but mean DH .. I keep looking at pregnancy tracker to see when I would be due if I got pregnant this month I'm so obsessed haha !! I'd be due December 1st ! Baby dust !!

Haha I am just as obsessed. I am forever looking at my graph on FF. I don't think it will magically change over 5minutes but I can't stop myself. :blush::blush:


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hello all, I have been reading your posts and I totally feel like I gin in with all of you. I too am ttc and am on cd14, fingers crossed for egg day! I really need to quit read and googling. It's become and obsession lol I read that even bding everyday during pos opk time only give you a 30% chance of bop, wow that's just crazy and kind of disappointing. I knew it wouldn't be easy but thought more of like 50% chance. No wonder wwe are all having such a difficult time. Timing has to be absolutely perfect

After 4 days of pos opk and a very strong opk pos last night I finally think my egg is making its appearance, very cramps today and I usually get cramps when I o! Time to bd, again haha poor dh..bding nightly and he gets up for at 245 for work. Haha on well more bd time tonight and hopefully tomorrow morning, determined to catch this egg hahaha come one luck of the Irish, good luck to all my fellow ttc friends, hope the luck of the Irish helps us all :flower::sex::spermy:


----------



## willowtree24

Hello smyleegrl! Haha I'm terrible my fertile week starts tomorrow I think. I'm on cycle day 12 today. Google is the worst !!!! I honestly am on it hours. It's just go hard to stop ! Haha be lovely for us all to have December xmas babies ! What's FF? I don't know how you out all these pictures and charts on lol.

Aww tropical doll I hope your family are alright ! What a terrible time for you. I can imagine your sister being pregnant can out a downer on you. Another one of my friends is pregnant and I'm like yay ... but inside I feel like q hen will it be my turn. When will I be blessed with my baby... girl take the test if wither way we will be here. Together untill we all get bfps! 

If one more of my friends announces they're pregnant imma cry ! I've been ttc since November 2014. My parents don't know I'm ttc either


----------



## TropicalDoll

Thanks for the support, guys...and welcome Smyleegrl! :thumbup: It feels so good to be able to speak with others who understand exactly how I feel!

I'm hanging in there. I cried so much today...felt so down. :cry: ...but I'm starting to feel a little better now.
Still not ready to take the test though...so I'm gonna wait it out a bit longer and pray for the best! I usually cry when AF shows up, just out of sheer disappointment....so I can't imagine taking a test and getting a negative response. Don't think I'm strong enough right now! :nope:

Keep trying ladies!


----------



## willowtree24

Aww tropical doll I know it's awful. I'm very emotional. I cried when I miscarried on 25th Dec :-( alot... here we are in march still got loads of hope I'm praying for you. 

Do Whatever you think is best I'm sure you will get answers soon good or bad. I'm here !! Hope everyone else is okay this week. Hugs all round !!


----------



## TropicalDoll

willowtree24 said:


> Aww tropical doll I know it's awful. I'm very emotional. I cried when I miscarried on 25th Dec :-( alot... here we are in march still got loads of hope I'm praying for you.
> 
> Do Whatever you think is best I'm sure you will get answers soon good or bad. I'm here !! Hope everyone else is okay this week. Hugs all round !!

Oh willowtree....so sad to hear about your loss. I can't even permit myself to imagine being in such a position!!! :nope:
Praying that our prayers will be answered soon!


----------



## willowtree24

Unfortunately we go through bad times as well as good times :-( thank you. I'm so thankful that we have this forum and each other to talk too. I'm on cycle day 14 and am busy BD ing haha I feel a little more hopeful this month just have a feeling hope it turns out good ! How are you doing today ?? Sending baby dust ! And a big hug


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hello ladies, it's been a while since I posted. Congrats on your bfp! 
I'm feeling defeated and out of sorts today so I thought I'd post and talk to people who truly understand. I got my first OPK pos on Monday the 2nd, BD that night, Tues and wed, strongest pos on wed evening. No BD since, husband had a few too many with his boys and passed out on me. We have totally opposite schedulds, as he gets up at 2:45 a.m and I don't get up until 620 ish... last night he fell asleep out of pure exhaustion, all the bding is exhausting hehe but fun lol I'm feeling discouraged because Thursday morning I got cramping and new the egg was on the way. Since we didn't not BD that day or the next I feel we missed the boat again. FF still has yet to give me my cross hairs so I am not sure when the o came. But I'm willing to bet it was thursday. I don't like our odds of only 30% even if you BD daily. Waiting for my cross hairs so I have
Atleast a Lil more peace of mind. Af expected March 20th...praying she stays the hell away hehe come on luck of the irish, good luck k to all of you out there!!!!! I am not sue how to add my FF chart, would love someone else's opinion


----------



## willowtree24

Hey smyleegrl! Aww your just ahead of me in your cycle I'm still BDIng as ovulation is expected on the 9th or abouts... don't feel discouraged because you still BD !! Isn't is better if you BD early so the sperm get up there ready for the egg ? All the odds are poo aren't they !! I've just got FF but don't know how to upload anything either I would love to know that also ! I'm expected period on 25th March. We will get our BFPS! !!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Thanks willowtree, made me smile. I finally got my cross hairs on FF and I was right o day was on thursday, the day we didn't bd. FF did give me a test day and not a possible start day. Last month it gave me both. Not sure if anyone believes in luck lol but I got a double yolk yesterday haha I grew up hearing it was good luck and I actually googled it haha and it's on the internet!!! Hahaha hope everyone has a great dsy, all fingers toes, eyes, arms and legs crossed for bfp for us all hehe


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck ! Yeah that is good luck !! Maybe it's a sign for you. I'm quite laid back with all the baby making malarchy because I'm in thw mode of when it's right it's right. When my baby is ready it will happen. I do wish there was no hassle and ladies could have babies when they wanted no complications. I think I just ovulated today and BD on 6th 7th and 9th is that enough ? How you feeling


----------



## smyleegrl324

That sounds like you BD enough and on the rt days &#9786;
I'm good, fighting a terrible headache, have had it all day. Nothing is helping it go away, guess today wasn't the best idea to forgo coffee ..I didn't think having one cup a day was that bad...apparently my odd disagrees and wants the caffeine. I tried some diet mt. Dew for dinner, then chocolate..no luck. Trying not to take medz...

How are you doin? I am 4dpo...I'm not sure if I'll test at all...my goal is to wait, I have a gyno apt the day after I'm due to test or af... so either I can have her do test or the dreaded wench will show up lol we will c if I an hold out that long
Oh the joys of the tww....I'm trying to keep busy, I've taken up crocheting lol working on a minion hat rt now lol


----------



## smyleegrl324

Anyone know how to tell me how to share FF chart?


----------



## willowtree24

I hope so I've been getting very slight pains down there so possible ovulation pain ? I ended up not buying opks and regretting it now ! Considering just buying one tomorrow just to see what it says. I love coffee so much haha I'm terrible I'm trying to not drink as much. Sounds silly but when I got pregnant in December I had these crampy feelings and thwn had the mc. But I feel like that again so possible good sign there because I found out I was pregnant. I hope you don't get af !! Mines due 25th. I think k I'm either 1 dpo or still ovulating ! I hate not knowing ! It's driving me mad ! Lol tww is terrible it goes soooooo slowly.


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yes it's horrible..go buy a test so u know for sure, I know I'd die not knowing for sure. I was analysis about it tested daily, even after I got a pos...I wanted that full smiley face haha and got it then meter broke bc I didn't know the smiley face stays for 48 hrs and u can't test again haha I tried taking battery out hehe oopsie, utter r sending me a new one regardless haha guess I s had really ALL directions next time

One a side notr, still feeling the cramps and got super nauseous this a.m im trhingnnot to read too much into it but its hard not to, im only 5dpo...i think its something else..something I ate? Or god forbid the dread flu...it is going around my classroom, uni did feel better at lunch and ate... time will tell..fingers crossed...positive thoughts for us all:thumbup:


----------



## willowtree24

I'm going to buy one after work tomorrow I need to know lol haha bless you I was going to get digital opk well if the cycle fails me the next one I will. Those are good signs I remember being 5-8 dpo and having cramps and was really tired. Positive thinking ! I really hope foe a bfp for us all ! Some people get flu like symptoms when they're pregnant I've heard.


----------



## TropicalDoll

Greetings, ladies!!! :flower: ...Sending best wishes to all of you! Still no AF for me....Giving it a bit more time, because I don't want to be too anxious and run out and get a test. *Praying, praying, praying!*

What are cross hairs by the way?


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck tropical doll how late are you now ? Aww I hope you get a bfp !. Update !! Bought ovulation stick took it and Def negative so I must have ovulated wither 9th or 10th and BD on 6th 7th 9th and 10th so hopefully that will be enough ! ... having horrible headache and just drifted off which isn't like me also feel sick...ergh how's everyone else xx


----------



## smyleegrl324

TropicalDoll said:


> Greetings, ladies!!! :flower: ...Sending best wishes to all of you! Still no AF for me....Giving it a bit more time, because I don't want to be too anxious and run out and get a test. *Praying, praying, praying!*
> 
> What are cross hairs by the way?

Praying for u, fingers crossed hehe
Cross hairs are on fertility friend app...when u get ur cross hairs it's when u ovulated


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> Good luck tropical doll how late are you now ? Aww I hope you get a bfp !. Update !! Bought ovulation stick took it and Def negative so I must have ovulated wither 9th or 10th and BD on 6th 7th 9th and 10th so hopefully that will be enough ! ... having horrible headache and just drifted off which isn't like me also feel sick...ergh how's everyone else xx

I felt the same way..terrible headache Monday and queezy yest and today but feel fine now lol
Hope u feel better....maybe it's ur body getting ready...positive thoughts...fingers crossed , sound like u defhit all the good days w.the bd yahhhh...we'll come to the ttw...ugh heheh


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tropical doll how late are you now ? Aww I hope you get a bfp !. Update !! Bought ovulation stick took it and Def negative so I must have ovulated wither 9th or 10th and BD on 6th 7th 9th and 10th so hopefully that will be enough ! ... having horrible headache and just drifted off which isn't like me also feel sick...ergh how's everyone else xx
> 
> I felt the same way..terrible headache Monday and queezy yest and today but feel fine now lol
> Hope u feel better....maybe it's ur body getting ready...positive thoughts...fingers crossed , sound like u defhit all the good days w.the bd yahhhh...we'll come to the ttw...ugh hehehClick to expand...


thank you !! Urgh. ..here we go again the 2 ww lol I'm either 2 dpo or 3dpo I'm guessing ! Haha well today the headache is gone I feel like I have a stuffy nose !. Haha hopefully this.month ! we did everything we could. The wait is Terrible might join some. Classes to pass the time. X


----------



## TropicalDoll

Wishing all of u lovely ladies a great weekend! How awesome would it be if we all got BFPs!!!!!!!!! 

I'm tormenting myself by not testing....but just can't deal with the disappointment!! Holding out a bit longer! My last period started on Feb. 1st.... so for someone with a "regular" cycle, AF would be long overdue! But because my period has mostly been unpredictable (except for when I was on the pill), it's difficult to anticipate AF. 

In fact, I skipped almost 2 months straight last year! I could have sworn that I was pregnant!! .....Then AF showed up a few days before Christmas!! :cry: I was soooooo disappointed!!!!

So now you see why I'm resisting doing a test! :nope:

But I'm really hoping, praying and trusting God that I'll have good results this time around! 

So the wait continues!................


----------



## willowtree24

TropicalDoll said:


> Wishing all of u lovely ladies a great weekend! How awesome would it be if we all got BFPs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm tormenting myself by not testing....but just can't deal with the disappointment!! Holding out a bit longer! My last period started on Feb. 1st.... so for someone with a "regular" cycle, AF would be long overdue! But because my period has mostly been unpredictable (except for when I was on the pill), it's difficult to anticipate AF.
> 
> In fact, I skipped almost 2 months straight last year! I could have sworn that I was pregnant!! .....Then AF showed up a few days before Christmas!! :cry: I was soooooo disappointed!!!!
> 
> So now you see why I'm resisting doing a test! :nope:
> 
> But I'm really hoping, praying and trusting God that I'll have good results this time around!
> 
> So the wait continues!................


Aww bless you ! You will find out one day or another. I not a POAS addict nit yet anyway I actually get nervous I always told myself it will be a bfn still sad not to see them 2 lines. 
I have regular cycles and do have odd ones sometimes but not often. 

I'm 6dpo now I fell asleep again today from half 4 till half 6 ! Haha hope that's a good sign so tired lately. Baby dust !!


----------



## willowtree24

How's everyone doing ?? I'm 7dpo and sleeping alot and am bloated also sore boobs ! This last week is going to go very slow I know it haha


----------



## smyleegrl324

Well I am 11dpo and still no signs of preggers just signs of that nasty witch coming. I tested this a.m and BFN &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56873; no luck of the Irish for us this month, Thiught we did good this month too, oh well more bd next month hehe the fun part!, bring it on April. Next month hubby and I are going away for a night of two during my green week. Hoping that being away will distress us some and we can just work on making that baby hehe. Good luck to all of you hoping to see more BFP. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> Well I am 11dpo and still no signs of preggers just signs of that nasty witch coming. I tested this a.m and BFN &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; no luck of the Irish for us this month, Thiught we did good this month too, oh well more bd next month hehe the fun part!, bring it on April. Next month hubby and I are going away for a night of two during my green week. Hoping that being away will distress us some and we can just work on making that baby hehe. Good luck to all of you hoping to see more BFP. Baby dust to all!!

hey ! Your not out until af arrives though. I'm hoping you are ! I'm 8dpo and having cramps and I'm so tired it's unreal ! Even texting on my phone seems like so much effort. Also got sore boobs now. Sounds like a good plan for next month you've got there ! I was going to stop trying after this month as I'll be flying to greece in early June and didn't want anything to go wrong ect...


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> smyleegrl324 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am 11dpo and still no signs of preggers just signs of that nasty witch coming. I tested this a.m and BFN &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; no luck of the Irish for us this month, Thiught we did good this month too, oh well more bd next month hehe the fun part!, bring it on April. Next month hubby and I are going away for a night of two during my green week. Hoping that being away will distress us some and we can just work on making that baby hehe. Good luck to all of you hoping to see more BFP. Baby dust to all!!
> 
> hey ! Your not out until af arrives though. I'm hoping you are ! I'm 8dpo and having cramps and I'm so tired it's unreal ! Even texting on my phone seems like so much effort. Also got sore boobs now. Sounds like a good plan for next month you've got there ! I was going to stop trying after this month as I'll be flying to greece in early June and didn't want anything to go wrong ect...Click to expand...


Well everything sounds good on ur end so far! Wishing u best of luck! Happy st. Patrick's day 
af is coming..started spotting today, damn witch lol and next on the ,as b a wash too b just found out we will have fam here and can't exactly bd when they r here...

greece wow that sounds womderful! Jealous hehe


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smyleegrl324 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am 11dpo and still no signs of preggers just signs of that nasty witch coming. I tested this a.m and BFN &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; no luck of the Irish for us this month, Thiught we did good this month too, oh well more bd next month hehe the fun part!, bring it on April. Next month hubby and I are going away for a night of two during my green week. Hoping that being away will distress us some and we can just work on making that baby hehe. Good luck to all of you hoping to see more BFP. Baby dust to all!!
> 
> hey ! Your not out until af arrives though. I'm hoping you are ! I'm 8dpo and having cramps and I'm so tired it's unreal ! Even texting on my phone seems like so much effort. Also got sore boobs now. Sounds like a good plan for next month you've got there ! I was going to stop trying after this month as I'll be flying to greece in early June and didn't want anything to go wrong ect...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well everything sounds good on ur end so far! Wishing u best of luck! Happy st. Patrick's day
> af is coming..started spotting today, damn witch lol and next on the ,as b a wash too b just found out we will have fam here and can't exactly bd when they r here...
> 
> greece wow that sounds womderful! Jealous heheClick to expand...

Aww no did it turn into full blow af? I know how you feel I'd feel awkward haha. My boobs are starting to get very sore ! And I'm exhausted already it's only 5 pm here haha. Also I kept Beeding to go for a wee. The tiredness is strange it just hits me then I'm asleep.


----------



## Ella10

Glad I found this thread. This is our first month TTC. AF is due today or tomorrow. And I have many AF symptoms. Do you guys find you are symptom hunting haha I wish I wasn't but can't help it. Hopefully next month I dont seach for symptoms as much (I'm not very hopefully that it worked this month.. It's inly my 2nd month off BC). Best of luck to you all &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## smyleegrl324

Well the witch flew in on her big ol broom today not a happy camper. Oh well on to planning my trip away with the hubs for next month..I am praying and hoping that time away together will help us be nice and relaxed and make that lil bundle of joy. Good luck to all of you still enjoying the wonderful tww hahahaha if any are in the some boat as I am I would love to continue to chat ,.hope to see more stories of BFP!!!


----------



## willowtree24

Welcome ella! ! Bet your nervous ! Have you done any tests yet ? I caved and I did a test this morning 10 dpo and bfn but my boobs are so sore and the area around my nipple is so red ! ... I'm still holding onto hope had some twinge sharp pain in left side of my ovary today. 

I'm sorry smyleegrl ! I bug hug best of luck for next month !! Sounds like a good plan relaxing and having baby dancing fun !!


----------



## Ella10

willowtree24 said:


> Welcome ella! ! Bet your nervous ! Have you done any tests yet ? I caved and I did a test this morning 10 dpo and bfn but my boobs are so sore and the area around my nipple is so red ! ... I'm still holding onto hope had some twinge sharp pain in left side of my ovary today.
> 
> I'm sorry smyleegrl ! I bug hug best of luck for next month !! Sounds like a good plan relaxing and having baby dancing fun !!



Thanks for welcoming me willow tree. I have done 1 PT. On either 10/11dpo. Way to early... But first month trying to conceive you really have no idea. No one teaches you about this horrible 2 week waiting period hahah you just think you do it and bam your Prego the next day haha I'm not charting or anything yet. Just based it on my cycle dates. Hoping I got the ovulation day right. But this is only month 2 off BC so I'm not 100% if I ovulated or not. AF is due to arrive today or tomorrow. I'm not overly hopeful that it worked this quickly haha but time will tell ( fingers crossed). Where are you in the process?


----------



## willowtree24

Ella10 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ella! ! Bet your nervous ! Have you done any tests yet ? I caved and I did a test this morning 10 dpo and bfn but my boobs are so sore and the area around my nipple is so red ! ... I'm still holding onto hope had some twinge sharp pain in left side of my ovary today.
> 
> I'm sorry smyleegrl ! I bug hug best of luck for next month !! Sounds like a good plan relaxing and having baby dancing fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me willow tree. I have done 1 PT. On either 10/11dpo. Way to early... But first month trying to conceive you really have no idea. No one teaches you about this horrible 2 week waiting period hahah you just think you do it and bam your Prego the next day haha I'm not charting or anything yet. Just based it on my cycle dates. Hoping I got the ovulation day right. But this is only month 2 off BC so I'm not 100% if I ovulated or not. AF is due to arrive today or tomorrow. I'm not overly hopeful that it worked this quickly haha but time will tell ( fingers crossed). Where are you in the process?Click to expand...


Aww I know I try not to become stressed and obsessing on Google every 5 mins ! Just wanting some answers lol. Good luck !! 
Well I'm on my 5th month ttc baby 1. I had a miscarriage in December. But have them same symptoms this month so I'm hoping this month I am. I've got really sore boobs !! They're tender and swollen and also red too. So tired also. I tool a ept this morning at 10 dpo and definite bfn. Made me feel a little sad inside. We shall see though not long to wait! For either of us. Baby dust to you ! Keep me updated how you get along


----------



## Ella10

Best of luck willow!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Welcome Ella!.... Nice to have u here. This is indeed a great thread!

Ladies, how are u all doing? I'm still hanging in there... trying to keep myself busy and trying my best to NOT count the days or be anxious...as if that's possible!!!!! Ugh!!! Lord be with me! :) AF stay awayyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## willowtree24

TropicalDoll said:


> Welcome Ella!.... Nice to have u here. This is indeed a great thread!
> 
> Ladies, how are u all doing? I'm still hanging in there... trying to keep myself busy and trying my best to NOT count the days or be anxious...as if that's possible!!!!! Ugh!!! Lord be with me! :) AF stay awayyyyyyy!!!!!!

I'm due af in 5 days got the more incredible sore boobs I've ever had ! :-( ... I'm trying to to count days too but it's so hard not too ! Haha


----------



## Ella10

Tropical doll, how much longer do you have to wait until testing or AF arrives with her unwanted monthly gift? How long have you been trying? I'm on holidays this week ( March break.. I'm a teacher), so it's pretty much all I've thought about hah


----------



## willowtree24

12dpo bfn starting to loose hope af due in 2 days we will see I'm going to wait it until she shoes now. Feeling down glad I've got people to talk to. I'm just so confused why I have all these symptoms and nothing.. &#128559;


----------



## swimmyj1

Wow so glad I found this thread. Close to a year of TTC. Finally caved in and got some okp. I attached my darkest test what do you guys think? is that an ovulation or not really? My husband and I work opposite work schedules so I know we don't always get the timing right, but this month we should be spot on :winkwink:

Google has definitely become my downfall and I'm a nurse haha you think i would know better. 
Heres to hoping everyone gets BFP soon!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## willowtree24

I'm out af arrived :-(


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - I'm sorry AF caught you. hopefully next month she will be a no show


----------



## smyleegrl324

Mee too, we can April buddies! We Ned to stay strong...we can do this!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Welcome Swimmyj! :flower: ....Happy to have u join us. This Thread has helped me sooooo much....Thanks to all of these lovely ladies! I trust that u'll enjoy our little group too.

Sorry for those of u who were recently visited by AF. *sigh* Best wishes next month!

As for me....I'm sort of trying to not think about it too much... but that's impossible! All I can say at this point is that I'm trusting God to make this happen. My last period started on February 1st, and AF has not returned since then. Ordinarily, this would automatically signal pregnancy in most women...... but my periods have been ridiculously irregular in the past (skipping weeks, and sometimes even months at a time!).... so I'm not jumping for joy just yet! I made that mistake last year, and it all ended in tears when AF finally decided to show up! So I don't wanna jump the gun again.

Wayyyyyy too nervous to take a pregnancy test at this point. I can't deal with that disappointment. So I'm trying to keep myself busy and my mind otherwise occupied..... but we all know that I'm just driving myself crazy!!!!!!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Ella10 said:


> Tropical doll, how much longer do you have to wait until testing or AF arrives with her unwanted monthly gift? How long have you been trying? I'm on holidays this week ( March break.. I'm a teacher), so it's pretty much all I've thought about hah

Ella, I've been TTC since September of last year (so roughly 6 months). I thought that I would simply get pregnant as soon as I stopped taking my birth control pills.... but I'm still waiting. :dohh:


----------



## willowtree24

I thought I would get pregnant rather fast too tropical doll. Still patiently waiting for baby  I said I wasn't going to ttc over April and May as I have a holiday booked in june and didn't want to be really early in pregnancy and going.... do you see what I mean I just think I'd be scared of early mc. Am I being silly ?


----------



## TropicalDoll

willowtree24 said:


> I thought I would get pregnant rather fast too tropical doll. Still patiently waiting for baby  I said I wasn't going to ttc over April and May as I have a holiday booked in june and didn't want to be really early in pregnancy and going.... do you see what I mean I just think I'd be scared of early mc. Am I being silly ?

You're not being silly at all, willowtree. We all have legitimate concerns about pregnancy, conception, infertility, miscarriages...etc. So we can all relate to being seemingly overcautious!

However, if I was in your position, I actually would NOT stop trying because of an upcoming trip. In fact, if it turned out that I was in fact pregnant, I would prefer to cancel the trip altogether, or simply be extremely cautious on the trip ...but I wouldn't stop trying.

I did exactly that last year, and I now regret doing so. My hubby and I had initially planned to aim for our baby last year....but then both of my sisters announced that they were getting married that year, which would require me to travel twice..... So I decided to put off TTC until after their weddings and these 2 trips abroad.

Then a friend of mine announced her upcoming wedding, and I once again decided to delay TTC in order to accommodate that.

Now, here I am, with all of the weddings behind me, 6 months after finally deciding to start TTC....with nothing to show for it! I totally REGRET putting off trying, and wish that I had followed through with my original plans. I always wonder what windows of opportunity I might have missed.... I will never know.

So I really would NOT suggest to ever delay your baby ambitions for anything! It's not worth it. I say keep trying, and simply take care of yourself if you do hit the jackpot.


----------



## willowtree24

TropicalDoll said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would get pregnant rather fast too tropical doll. Still patiently waiting for baby  I said I wasn't going to ttc over April and May as I have a holiday booked in june and didn't want to be really early in pregnancy and going.... do you see what I mean I just think I'd be scared of early mc. Am I being silly ?
> 
> You're not being silly at all, willowtree. We all have legitimate concerns about pregnancy, conception, infertility, miscarriages...etc. So we can all relate to being seemingly overcautious!
> 
> However, if I was in your position, I actually would NOT stop trying because of an upcoming trip. In fact, if it turned out that I was in fact pregnant, I would prefer to cancel the trip altogether, or simply be extremely cautious on the trip ...but I wouldn't stop trying.
> 
> I did exactly that last year, and I now regret doing so. My hubby and I had initially planned to aim for our baby last year....but then both of my sisters announced that they were getting married that year, which would require me to travel twice..... So I decided to put off TTC until after their weddings and these 2 trips abroad.
> 
> Then a friend of mine announced her upcoming wedding, and I once again decided to delay TTC in order to accommodate that.
> 
> Now, here I am, with all of the weddings behind me, 6 months after finally deciding to start TTC....with nothing to show for it! I totally REGRET putting off trying, and wish that I had followed through with my original plans. I always wonder what windows of opportunity I might have missed.... I will never know.
> 
> So I really would NOT suggest to ever delay your baby ambitions for anything! It's not worth it. I say keep trying, and simply take care of yourself if you do hit the jackpot.Click to expand...


thanks for the advice.. ive decided to just take a more relaxed approach :thumbup: let nature take its course. just because im anxious doesn't mean i should stop all together. this will be my 6th month TTC #1 :blush:
Ive started eating much healthier this week ive bought loads of fruits and chopped and frozen them going to make smoothies for breakfast. They are gorgeous !:happydance:

How are you doing ? Af is coming to an end for me Bring on April !! :hugs:


----------



## swimmyj1

I agree I wouldn't hold of TTC. We did a 2 month pause due to booking our honeymoon (in 2 weeks yay!) and now I'm really wishing I wouldn't have. I'm hoping this month i get my BFP what an amazing wedding gift that would be!!

Sense I've had 2 chemicals and 1 mc in the past I think I'm going to wait until after I get back from my honeymoon to test if AF doesn't arrive. I know it's driving me crazy to think of waiting so long but if she doesn't show up and something does happen at least i don't have my hopes up so high (being so regular that will be hard to do anyway haha) Idk what do you guys think? 

Willow - eating right is a great way to boost your body I hope april is your month! :hugs:


----------



## TropicalDoll

Exactly, willow! Good decision. Don't be anxious to the point of stopping. As you said:take a more relaxed approach. Simply enjoy your vaca and continue to take good care of yourself! *Praying that April will be your month!* :thumbup:

SwimmyJ, when are u getting married? I'm hoping that your BFP is around the corner too!


----------



## swimmyj1

Tropical - April 10th. I leave for my 10 day honeymoon on the 11th. AF is due around the 3rd. I'll probably cave and test if she doesn't show. Trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard.


----------



## TropicalDoll

swimmyj1 said:


> Tropical - April 10th. I leave for my 10 day honeymoon on the 11th. AF is due around the 3rd. I'll probably cave and test if she doesn't show. Trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard.

Awesome! Congrats on the upcoming wedding!! :happydance:


----------



## willowtree24

Congratulations swimmyj for when you get married !! I've just finished af but having major bad cramping in my legs and period type pains. Strange not sure what this means. Think I'll be ovulating around 9th April. Gonna use my opks I have in my draw. I really hope we get some bfps this up coming cycle !! Baby dust to all


----------



## Ella10

I totally understand pausing the TTC (but I'm very new to it). I contemplated waiting this month because I didn't want a baby christmas week (which it will be if we conceive) but I decided to go for it. If it's meant to happen it will. If I had a trip planned I'd be scared of having morning sickness if I was in fact pregnant. My mom just told me it took her a year to conceive her first. I hope it doesn't take me that long. Here goes month 2 of trying.


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck ella ! It's suck that it takes some women a long time to get pregnant. I do believe everything is meant to be though. We will get pregnant when we're ready  just hope we all get our BFPs sooner rather than later. I feel like j can't wait any longer lol. Here goes month 6 of trying for me  let's see what April brings. I've had a look and if I concieve this month my due date would be around 29th December. I was too thinking about a baby near xmas but like you said if it's meant to be  baby dust to you !!


----------



## swimmyj1

It sucks waiting but I think you're right willow. Everything is meant to be. If I would have gotten pregnant when I really wanted to last year I would have a one month old and probably would not be having this amazing wedding or going on a 2 week honeymoon (not gonna lie still would like a baby instead haha). But now my wedding will be over soon and we can just concentrate on trying:haha: 

I was feeling really hopeful about this month. But my breasts started to get sore and the headaches started yesterday which are usually my signs AF is right around the corner :hissy: I'll probably just cave and take a test tomorrow 6 days early is kinda too early though right?


----------



## smyleegrl324

Willow tree our cycles r so close, if we conceive this month I'll b due dec 25! Hehe I love Xmas and couldn't think of a better Xmas gift! Hehe bring it Aprils!,, good luck to all the! Positive positive thoughts to all


----------



## swimmyj1

Got the BFN this morning. It might be too early but I don't think so. Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Ella10

If we conceive baby will be due dec 24th. Looks like ov is in thursdayish. 
Swimmy when is your wedding? Where are you going on honeymoon. It's so exciting. We got married aug 23 last summer. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## willowtree24

Yes I think so swimmyj ! Bet your looking forward to it !! What an exiting time for you ! I might be too early it's so hard not to get upset with thw bfns ...yet we still test haha. Smyleegrl I know I love as I find it a really jolly and cheerful time why not finish the year with a baby to add to the family. I have around 29- 31 day cycles. Been having a few cramps actually wonder what that means as I should be ovulating for over a week away yet. Baby dust to all you lovelies !!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Ella waiting on the o day too...o day is looking like tom or wed for me...first pos opk tonight..last month I had 4 be the o so we will c...good luck...


----------



## swimmyj1

Ella my wedding is on the 10th can't believe its getting so close! We are leaving the next day for a 10 day cruise through the Caribbean I've never gone on a cruise before. I was looking on my est ovulation calender today and if this month didn't stick I should be ovulating on my honeymoon that must be some good luck hehehe trying not to let the BNF of today get to me.

smyleegrl324 how long have you been trying? hope this month is your month!


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> Yes I think so swimmyj ! Bet your looking forward to it !! What an exiting time for you ! I might be too early it's so hard not to get upset with thw bfns ...yet we still test haha. Smyleegrl I know I love as I find it a really jolly and cheerful time why not finish the year with a baby to add to the family. I have around 29- 31 day cycles. Been having a few cramps actually wonder what that means as I should be ovulating for over a week away yet. Baby dust to all you lovelies !!

I get mild cramps when I ovulate, that's how I know for sure the egg has arrived hehe maybe you are getting ovulation cramps!:happydance:


----------



## smyleegrl324

Swimmy, congrats on the upcoming wedding!!thats so exciting especially if you ovulate during your cruise how cool would it be if you two conceived on your honeymoon hehe:thumbup:

This will be cycle 4 for us..another pos opk this a.m hoping the egg wait until tomorrow to come so we can get more bd time In hehe


----------



## swimmyj1

I got a very slightly BPF I'm thinking it might be an evap line though :( still 5 days away. It would be wonderful to have a honeymoon baby. This first time I got pregnant we were on vacation, but that one must not have stuck for a reason. 

What kind of opk are you using?


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I think so swimmyj ! Bet your looking forward to it !! What an exiting time for you ! I might be too early it's so hard not to get upset with thw bfns ...yet we still test haha. Smyleegrl I know I love as I find it a really jolly and cheerful time why not finish the year with a baby to add to the family. I have around 29- 31 day cycles. Been having a few cramps actually wonder what that means as I should be ovulating for over a week away yet. Baby dust to all you lovelies !!
> 
> I get mild cramps when I ovulate, that's how I know for sure the egg has arrived hehe maybe you are getting ovulation cramps!:happydance:Click to expand...


It can't be I'm not due to ovulate till April 9th haha I'll take an ovulation stick see what it tells me .


----------



## Ella10

So exciting about your wedding details. Honeymoon baby would be so fun. Then you can enjoy yourself on the cruise as well with a few celebratory drinks ;)

When did everyone start using opk? This is cycle 2 of trying. We are not using opk yet. I just started temping Monday morning haha


----------



## smyleegrl324

Swimming I use a clear blue....only bc ,you neighbor didn't need it anymore and gave the rest to me...but I bought some off amazon...called wondfo....so cheap a little difficult to read aometime..much prefer the smiley face or no smiley face but this way I can test more..haha

I love amazon got all my vitamins odd there too hehe


----------



## swimmyj1

We've been "trying" more like not being careful for a year. I used opk's a few months ago and never got a positive. Started again this month and finally got a positive. Ella is temping hard? i haven't really ever looked into it, it just seemed like a lot of work especially with my weird sleep pattern. 

smyleegrl324 yeah i used some cheap ones off amazon they are hard to read. If I don't start in a week I'll pick up some digital ones. If shes going to show up I hope she does sooner rather than later


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yea I get that way too..if she's going to show her ugly face then just get it over with so u can b closer to ovulation day again lol 


I temp.. my husband gets ho up at 245 and I was temping when I work up but they were so in consistent..so now in temp when he gets up and set an alarm for the weekend..I can say is Been helpful..I know when the bitch is coming..when the egg is coming. ..it's so easy especially with fertility friend. ..


----------



## Ella10

I just starting temping. Seems easy, however I'm not sure if I'll find reading the chart easy haha. However they do say you need to test at the same time every day before moving or getting out of bed. Not sure I'll enjoy the 630 am wake up on the weekends haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah i don't think I could do temping. I work 12 hour night shifts 3-4 days a week so on work days I'm getting up at 5pm and on my days off i'm getting up at noon lol. Need some more advise :wacko: 

My breasts are usually really tender a week or more before AF arrives this time nothing. they were a sore for a day and now nothing. Has anyone ever had this before? Google has just been giving me way too much false hope


----------



## smyleegrl324

I do not get sore boobs just sore nipple hash sorry tmi, but I can't help you there. That stinks about your having to work shifts, not sure I cld do that.
Yes Google can be the devil lol I learned to stay off of it after last month, I was going to lose it haha I thought I had every symptom lol this time during the awful tww I am going to just try and keep busy, I love to read and have been reading a decent servers and now looking for a new series to keep me busy. If any of you ladies have suggestions I am open hehe I also have taken up crocheting, yes I know I am an old lady haha but I have done some really ute things for all the girls around me who are preggers lol

I agree the chart is very hard to read I bought the membership and it does a lot of the interpreting for me lol I agree 6 a.m wake up on weekends a rest fun. I do 2:45 lol so that sums even more but I get to go back to sleep if I did 6im sure I'd be up for the day lol my husband doesn't he even hear the thermometer beep anymore haha its is pretty quite tho
I am really starting to think I ovulated yesterday, was hoping it would be today so we had one more day of bd in since we did not bd on Monday ..hoping we get it this month but not feeling so sure, I was more sure last month and we see that didn't work..

Wishing all of us the best of luck, happy April fools day to everyone and what a fools it's made me so far haha truly the joke is onme today :dohh:


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Hello Ladies after reading through your thread I was wondering if I could join?! this is our 8th month ttc #1 and af just got me yesterday :( I really thought I was going to get my bfp. I use CBFM, am trying to start temping again (I am horrible at forgetting) and try hard not to but symptom spot like crazy :wacko: oh and I pretty much poas daily! This whole ttc journey has been a little hard for me. How do people just try to relax and forget about it :shrug: Hoping I can join you guys!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Welcome jsjsk ..yes the tww is terrible, sorry that the witch got ya! She's the Devil!


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Thank you! Yes it is any now back to square 1. Thankfully I have a new dr who is going to be doing a test after bding in the morning during ovulation anyone every hear of this? I guess its a way to test sperm, fertile cm, dr said we will look at everything under a microscope, seems pretty cool actually!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Jsjskanamks said:


> Thank you! Yes it is any now back to square 1. Thankfully I have a new dr who is going to be doing a test after bding in the morning during ovulation anyone every hear of this? I guess its a way to test sperm, fertile cm, dr said we will look at everything under a microscope, seems pretty cool actually!

That sounds awesome, I hope my dr will do that if need but hoping it doesn't come to that.


----------



## swimmyj1

welcome Jsjskanamks! That is wonderful that your doctor is doing that I wish mine would! AF got me this morning early :( Happy April fools to me lol sense I defiantly have been acting like one this month. I called my doctor and got an appointment before my wedding. I'm going to pretty much beg for clomid. I figure honeymoon, clomid and ovulating is a pretty good combination. I'm going to take opk's with me on the trip. 

Here's to hoping April is our month!


----------



## willowtree24

Sorry the witch got you swimmyj !! Big hugs. ! We need some bfps in this group !! I'm waiting g to ovulate atm. Welcome and hello jskjs! !! How's everyone feeling.? I'm feeling hopeful and positive for this month


----------



## smyleegrl324

Swimmyj that sux, but I'm a romantic so I like the idea of a honeymoon baby hehe sending tons of positive thoughts ur way! 
Willowtree I agree we Def need some bfps! I wish I cld say I was feeling positive about this month but I don't think we bd 'd enough... but last month we did a lot more and that didn't work either lol I have no clue this game of chance isn't fun but so tha no f ul I have you ladies who totally understand! 
Waiting for my cross hairs on FF but pretty sure yesterday was the day.. tww here I come


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Thank you for all the welcomes :) It's so nice to have people who understand and are going through it. Swimmyj so sorry the witch got you :( its so hard, I was shocked when my doctor said he will do it, I guess I just have to bd in the morning during my fertile window and come in and he says it gives a starting point to see if either my fiance of I need a specialist or medicine or anything. I'm glad because honestly I dont know how he would feel about getting checked out himself (he knows about my appointment and thinks its a great idea) I think he's worried it may be his fault because he had some crazy teenage years. I was shocked when my dr suggested it, a very happy shocked! When is your wedding?

smyleegrl324 Thats so hard worrying you didnt bd enough but one of those times could have been the perfect time! I find the tww to be the worst do you do anything to get through it? I can't help but test like every single day haha


I'm trying to stay positive for this month. Fiances work is stressing him out, and we are looking at a house to buy, and trying to save for the wedding so stress definitely isn't on our side right now. and Last month for the first time fiance started to feel pressure during my high days :( I think he's getting nervous with each month that passes but promises this month he is doing even more then usual (stopping pop, and taking cold baths instead of warm, wearing a mask at work) Sorry for the rambling!
Really hoping this is all of our months ladies! I want to see BFP!!


----------



## Ella10

Welcome jsjskanamks. This is a great spot to share your thoughts/worries/symptoms etc. 
There is so much stress on the female. My hubby wants a baby so bad. He gets googly eyed around babies. It's cute. But just keeps saying well if it doesn't work we do it again next month. He doesn't feel every symptom and worry I feel. However, he jut admitted he's been researching as well. Which is cute. I guess we really have no idea what the other is worrying. His is in,y month 2 for us. I can imagine the pain you feel when the witch arrived this month. Maybe it's your body's way of saying it wasn't ready. With finances and new house and wedding. That's a lot of stress. I can imagine it would be difficult with a baby. But so very exciting all at the same time!


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Thank you! And yes it was a tough month! Thats cute your hubby gets that way. my oh says how much he wants a baby but I dont think he started really worrying about trying until this month. Hes always been supportive but hes being more proactive now, Its a great feeling when they look things up isnt? My fiance tells me things Ive known for months (and told him) but since hes enlightening himself (and he thinks me) I go along with it. I guess I know that it would be a lot but I know we would make it work but you are right, it was my body saying its not time yet, Hopefully that time is soon. My fiance says with my luck ill get pregnant exactly 9 months before the wedding. (which with my luck it really will happen) and I wont even care!


----------



## Ella10

We got married last August. When is your wedding :)


----------



## smyleegrl324

It's amazing how the world is so big yet through a little chat room we found one another, we all are going thru very similar situations, all recently married or about to b hehe and going thru this wonderful journey trying to create a new life hehe
I have been w.my husband for over 8 years but we just recently married in oct. He too is becomingmore proactive about making a baby, sounds like we all lucked out finding some amazing men! 

I finally got y cross hairs, I O'd on Tuesday so I am officially 3dpo... ugh the tww 
Started a new series and guess now is good as time as any to finish some projects I've neglected hehe


----------



## Jsjskanamks

We are getting married August 13, 2016! Seems so far away! Yes it is amazing we all found each other! Ahh I wish I was in tww I just want fertile window!! Waitinf is the worst! Oh and I'm very thankful to have you ladies! It really is nice to know I have support and people who won't think obsessing over ttc is crazy and understands! :hugs:


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey Jsjskanamks congrats on the upcoming wedding! I totally understand the stress of getting a house and getting married (not very helping when ttc lol). My fiance and I started trying about a year before our wedding and I agree I would have rather had the baby then a wedding on time hahaha. I wish my fiance was more proactive when it come to trying he is just a really positive guy saying all the time "if its meant to be we will" .... love him but man is that frustrating. 

Work has been crazy the last few days working 12-16 hours is not fun. Can't believe I'm getting married in 6 days I feel like I still have so much to do and no time to do it lol. 
I was really hoping to start clomid this cycle but it looks like its going to have to wait until next month I won't have it in time to start :( but maybe we will get lucky this month and I will get a honeymoon baby!!!


----------



## Ella10

I so hope your honeymoon baby comes true. Perfect timing!! 

I have not gotten any cross hairs on ff :( but perhaps it didn't have enought data. I just started temping last Monday and was due to ov thurs Friday. It's killing me not knowing if I did or not. It changed my calendar to green days says "most fertile time" but that's it.


----------



## swimmyj1

Try not to be to discouraged Ella, I've never done temping but it seem like a hard thing to get down and from others i've talked to you really need at least 2 months to find your pattern. I hope this month is it!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Ella10 said:


> I so hope your honeymoon baby comes true. Perfect timing!!
> 
> I have not gotten any cross hairs on ff :( but perhaps it didn't have enought data. I just started temping last Monday and was due to ov thurs Friday. It's killing me not knowing if I did or not. It changed my calendar to green days says "most fertile time" but that's it.

U may get ur cross hairs today it takes 3 days of Temps after o to get cross hairs


----------



## Ella10

Still nothing on ff. It changed today to green as well saying most fertile days. However, I didn't get to temp yesterday as I was at brother house visiting and was sleeping with my niece because she had a bad dream in the middle of the night. Didn't want to wake her up with beeping in my therm.


----------



## swimmyj1

:( I hope you get it soon. do you just use a normal digital therm? or is there a special one you buy for temping? also has anyone tried preseed? I'm thinking about getting it to take on my honeymoon. I don't use a lubricant usually but I've been reading up on CM during ovulation and mine doesn't usually get sticky. sry TMI lol any thoughts? I figure at this point it can't hurt right lol.


----------



## Jsjskanamks

swimmyj1 Thank you congratulations on yours thats so soon! So exciting, where are you going on your honeymoon? I think a honeymoon baby would be so cute! <3 We use preseed, the applicator to put in can be kind of mood ruining so I usually put it in when I think we will be bding.(to help once they are inside) Then we also use it as regular lube. my suggestion would be use a lot less then you would think.


----------



## smyleegrl324

I use a basal digital thermometer. I got it off amazing for under $10. I used preseed this past time, I agree the applicator can be mood killing haha. I also put it in before bding lol I am 6dpo and not signs at all ... I am already planning the bd schedule next month haha it will actually fall on a weekend thank goodness! It so had to bd enough with my husbands work schedule and I feel bad preventing him from getting enough sleep. Oh the wonders of baby making hehe I'm really hoping to see some BFP from our group! It amazing how many prefer ppl I see now that we are trying, it's everywhere I turn.


----------



## Ella10

Mine is also digital basl therm. I finally saw a temp spike this morning. Normally around 36.4 and today was 36.6. Doesn't seem very big. But looked big in ff chart.
I have never used preseed. Maybe have to look into it for a following month if it doesn't work. 
I'd also love to see some bfp this month. :)


----------



## Jsjskanamks

I would love to see bfp from our group! I'm getting so anxious for this fertile window. oh got a promotion this morning!! yay but that means he will start going on the road for work, really hoping this will be our month because from now on who knows when he will be gone during that time :( ugh so hard to feel a little upset about it. His job pays the bills I feel so selfish being disappointed. I'm proud of him for his promotion and raise but this puts so much more stress and pressure on ttc


----------



## Ella10

Congrats on hubby's promition. That's great news!!


----------



## swimmyj1

I agree we need some good news from someone, congrats on his promotion. I'm sorry that's going to make it harder TTC :-( that's not selfish to be disappointed about that. I'm seriously considering taking a pay cut and switching to be a nurse on day shift just so I would see him more and TTC would be easier lol. oh the crazy things we go though while trying. :wacko:

I'm gonna try pre-seed on our honeymoon if that doesn't get us anywhere. Hopefully my doc will give me Clomid tomorrow when I see her and we can try both next cycle. We all need some extra baby dust this next try! :hugs:


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi again ladies...It has been a little while....but I've been busy with church and Easter activities.
Now my wait continues..........................................

Welcome Jsjsk! :flower: This truly is a great group! I trust that you'll find the support, advice and encouragement that you need here.


----------



## willowtree24

Hey haven't posted in forever ....how is everyone I'm out for this month didn't gwt chance to BD :-( where is everyone in their cycle ? Lots of baby dust


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey willow sorry just got back from my homeymoon. I did opk test during the trip but not at the same times or every day so I never saw a true positive. But we definitely "tried" :haha: a lot on the honeymoon hehehe. We used pre-seed and I've been on metformin 1000mg for almost 2 weeks so maybe this is my month. How about u willow where ru in ur cycle?


----------



## Jsjskanamks

hi ladies how is everyone feeling today? Anyone have any news?
Well things have been emotional for me. I had a post coital test done last week and dr couldn't find any sperm. Me and my fiance thought for sure he wasn't making any since he remembered he had two undecended testicles when he was born and they were fixed when he was one and then at 6. (not great odds) we were devistated. dr ordered a SA but me and my fiance couldn't take waiting anymore so what does any crazy ttcer do when they want to know if there's sperm... go buy a microscope. I swear I feel crazy! But so after we dtd we put it under the microscope, we saw sperm swimming around!!!!!! Not many but at I was happy there was even one, and it was only about 4 hours after we dtd earlier. We are gonna wait 3 days then check again! We are soooo happy! Gonna get either fertileaid or fertilityblend for men and hope that helps!
So thought I was out for awhile but theres a chance! it only takes one! And on top of all that temping for the first time this month there still is no clear ovulation, but I believe I'm 4 dpo? and we dtd every other day in fertile window so maybe I have a chance. This month I wont be as disappointed as others since I know we know the problem and are doing something about it. I just feel so lucky that he is producing sperm since we truly believed he wasnt! 

How is everyone doing where are you all in your cycles?


----------



## smyleegrl324

I am on cd6 waiting on my fertile window to come! I am more excited for it this month because it falls on a weekend which is helpful bc if my dh's work schedule. I am also trying primo rose this month with preseed. I used preseed last cycle but only once. Hoping this month fairs better for us. My stress level has reduced some, as my mom is finally getting out of the hospital today, thank goodness! Good luck ladies! Anyone near the same cd as me?


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Hi ladies I'm offically in the tww fertility friend says I'm 3dpo :happydance: But I found something crazy! watch this about preseed! I'm gonna do my own experiment with my fiance and our microscope and see! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI7MJXkEMns


----------



## swimmyj1

I saw this and asked my doctor about it when I saw her a few weeks ago. She said that is why preseed should be used and inserted at least 15 minutes before sperm is introduced into the body. She said it needs times to thin out and mix with our own fluids. She also said that if you have enough CM on ur own to not use it but sense I don't that it will help. This video scared the crap out of me when i saw it lol.

smyleegrl324 - glad to hear ur mom is out of the hospital. :) hope this month goes well for you!


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Oh thats good to know! We used it this cycle and after seeing that I was scared we were out!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Jsjskanamks said:


> Hi ladies I'm offically in the tww fertility friend says I'm 3dpo :happydance: But I found something crazy! watch this about preseed! I'm gonna do my own experiment with my fiance and our microscope and see! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI7MJXkEMns


I'm so nervous to try preseed now, have u tested the theory?


----------



## Jsjskanamks

No I haven't tried to experiment yet! I will soon!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi ladies.... How are you all doing?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey tropical doll. No baby for me yet. Only got to DTD on ovulation dsy this month on 6th April so holding out hope. Was wondering if anyone had an aged to concieve and we had some happy news on here. How you doing xx


----------



## swimmyj1

well I've taken 2 tests one was a positive one was nothing. so that's confusing as heck. AF isn't due until Sunday so I'm going to wait and see if she shows up again before testing. I feel like she's right around the corner anyway. I did order fertility aid for men so hopefully that helps my husband swimmers.


----------



## willowtree24

Are you pregnant swimmyj! ? Is anyone I'm still trying for baby on month 7 xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Nope I think there was a bend in the test. AF showed up right on time. Today we found our my husbands swimmers are under 20 mil so we have to get those up. We both started taking vitamins and hopefully in 2-3 months we retest and his guys are up :)

Feeling pretty good about trying the next few cycles. Not opk testing anymore but my doc wants me to temp for at least 2-3 months.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hello ladies!!!! After a long much needed break I am back! My 3 months after methotrexate is now and once AF arrives (in the next few days) we are back on the ttc train! We are moving onto injectables this time. I am nervous because of what happened last time but I am starting to get excited to be back in the loop. How is everyone?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey brandy lovely to see you back glad your okay !!! I'm on cycle day 15 and waiting to ovulate. Af due 18th June so we shall see but got a lovely holiday to take my mind off the 2 week waiting game .


----------



## swimmyj1

Lol I know I totally said I wasn't going to opk this month but I've caved and I am. I want to see if temping shows anything when I test. Has anyone used the wondfos past expiration? I did pick up some of the CB advanced digitals but man they are confusing!


----------



## Brandy_R

I absolutely love the clear blue digitals. I feel like it takes the guesswork out of it. I would drive myself crazy comparing lines haha. 

Thanks willow! I've missed everyone but really needed to just take some time. I am just patiently (trying) waiting for AF to arrive to get the ball rolling. That's awesome you get to go and take your mind off the ttw! That's the longest period ever haha


----------



## willowtree24

Awww brandy it's been a while since we've spoken  wish you all the best. I've been abit down because I have IBS AND keep having flare ups that are making me poorly and I've been go ogling about pregnancy and ibs and risks and worried and can it affect my fertility at all. Well I think I ovulated today so here we go !. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies ! I hope we get some good news for this month let it be a lucky one.


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck willow!!! Thank you for the kind words! Get to baby making! I agree we need some bfps for this month!!! I think that CD 1 is going to be tomorrow. I have been spotting all day but not quite enough flow to consider CD1 yet. I am getting sooooo excited to start ttc again!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry got carried away with the cd1 lol. I never knew that ibs would effect fertility at all! Would have never guessed that. I'm sorry about the flare ups. Sounds painful. Have you talked to your DR about it?


----------



## swimmyj1

sorry you have had so much trouble willowtree24 :( I just got into cycle day 14 have had 3 days of the flashy smiliey's so i guess that means my estrogen is still rising. but its weird my temp 2 days ago spiked and went up again. This is my first month temping and i know with my crazy work schedule I'm sure it will be all messed up anyway lol. But it sounds gross but im super excited for the first time I have EWCM. I guess all these vitamins are really helping! Hoping i get a solid smiley today or tomorrow so i can actually bed ontime! idk feeling good about this cycle! might just because im on a caffeine high at work lol.


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks swimmyj !! Best of luck ! I haven't taken my temperature just done ovulation tracking and I had clear watery cm the other day. I've been taking pregnany vitamins too ! Hoping that helps me this month I'm on cycle day 17.


----------



## swimmyj1

Well temp dropped way down today (i guess it's suppose to do that day of ovulation??) but I got a peak on the monitor today!! yay!!! and I got an acutally positive on the wondfo's. that's never happened before so i'm super stoked :happydance:. I've gotten the close to line but never like this. I can't believe how much these vitamins have helped me. Now fingers crossed they are helping my husband too hahaha. Had to attach a picture :blush: just so you guys can tell me on the wondfo that is a true positive right? 

And even better I have the weekend off so me and my husband will actually see each other and be able to bed on time. this like never happens, lol so this TTW is going to be very long haha
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## willowtree24

Thank you everyone ! Well it affects my general health and you really have to make an effort to BD lol. Because you just want to sleep all the time. I am making an appointment to talk to them about my fertility anyway so 2 birds with 1 stone and will just probably vent to her about all my worries. I would say that's a pretty good positive swimmyj! Get baby dancing lol. I know what you mean about having days off together we usually just pass each other with work lol. Have a lovely weekend !. I'm going to get organising and packing for my holiday I'm so excited haha


----------



## Brandy_R

Yay for for pos opk!!! I've never had EWCM either. Not even when I gIt pregnant lol. What vitamins are you taking? That's amazing all our good results and being able to spent time together is awesome!!! Good luck and get to bd'ing haha 

Willow, that's good you're going to get things more cleared up. Keep your chin up 

Afm I am ECSTATIC to announce that I am on cd2 and receive my injectables in the mail today! Have an app on Monday for an u/s and if we get the green light then injections start Tues


----------



## swimmyj1

Im taking B6, B12, C, D and a prenatal. lol i know right crazy amount of vitamins every day. But i can feel a big change. I was super excited about the positive opk's but I still haven't gotten a positive ovulation from my temp charting results :( and of course I read that just because you get a positive opk doesn't mean that you ovulate. idk its just worrying me a bit. I work different times so i never wake up at the same time so that might be why its off but idk i guess we will just wait and see. (thinking happy baby dust thoughts lol) 

I hope the shots go well for you this cycle!! fingers crossed we get some BFP!!


----------



## willowtree24

So a flashing opk doesn't mean that you are ovulating for definite ? That's Rubbish lol. I'm sure if you regularly bd thwn you will still have a good chance especially with all them vitamins ! I'm just taking prenatal at the moment. I hope we get a bfp too on this forum we have no had one yet. Come on babies ! 

Do you mean that if you wake up at different times each day that it can throw off your cycle / ovulation ?


----------



## Brandy_R

I take a lot of vitamins too. I take a prenatal, calcium, Vit D, folic acid, DHEA and a CoQ-10 haha. Don't think I'm crazy, my dr gave me a list lol! It has to be hard when both are telling you different things. What one do you trust? Ugh. What CD are you on? 

I just got back from my app!! No cysts so I got the green light to start my injectables tomorrow night!!! Go back Friday to see how the dosage is working


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - I started temping to help me see if i ovulate. if you wake up at different times (taking your temp at different times) it can make your temps less accurate to know if you ovulated or not. Its very confusing lol but my doctor asked that I try it for a few months to see if I'm actually ovulating. She said just because you are getting +opk's does not mean that you are actually ovulating it just means that you are getting the LH surge. fertility is soooo complicated lol.
your temps are higher after you ovulate (I think due to progesterone being in your system??) so far I've had 2 high temps after my +opk so fingers crossed! If you click on my chart link you'll see what I mean lol. and ur right we need some BFP around here. 

Brandy_R - good luck brandy!!! fingers cross that you will get a BFP!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! I got my hsg done today and found out my tubes are clear!!! Amazingly relieving news after and ectopic that's for sure!! Makes me feel better about proceeding


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay!!! So glad uve got the clear! Hope this month is your month!


----------



## Offbcafter7yr

Ttc #1. First cycle 12 days in & would love a buddy!


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi all....It has been quite a while since I last posted. I've been extremely busy, but mainly too down and depressed to post. 

After not having my period for three (3) months.....Mother Nature showed up in all of her glory!! :cry: I was soooooooooooo saddened by this!! Although I had not taken a pregnancy test, I was hoping and thinking that maybe I had finally hit that jackpot after all this time!!...But it wasn't to be! I was distraught!! I was confused!! I was broken!! 

My period then lasted for 3 weeks straight!!! (Sorry for sharing TMI). That in itself was psychologically taxing! :growlmad::nope::cry:

It certainly did NOT help that within that time, I found out about 3 pregnancies amongst my friends! I'm really happy for them...but at times I felt so downnnnnnnn. When would I have good news of my own?? 

But...it's back to square one again. I battled to keep my faith through all of this at times, but I am confident once again that GOD will bless me soon. I'm gonna keep believing and trusting God for my little one.

So for now....I'm still TTC.

Best wishes to all of you lovely ladies, and do have an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## partlysunny

just started TTC #1 and currently 6dpo testing around June 19/20 hopefully. would love a buddy :)


----------



## swimmyj1

TropicalDoll - im so sorry about mother nature was so cruel to you :( 

partlysunny - welcome!! we are cycle buddies :) how long have you been TTC?


----------



## Brandy_R

Welcome back Tropical Doll!! I just came back too! How have you been?

What cd is everyone on? I'm on cd 15. Just been going back and forth for u/s waiting to trigger. F'x for tomorrow!!! Hope everyone is doing well! Been kind of quieting this board


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone I'm back from holiday wad fantastic took my mind of tww. However I'm now on day 3 late for my period. I've been getting a wet feeling lots of cramps but no blood there. TMI GOT pains in my boobs and under my arms also. Kind of scared to test tbh on cycle day 30. I'm so nervous everyone !


----------



## willowtree24

Okay everyone day 4 with no period just wet cm and cramps on and off keep thinking I'm going to get it run to bathroom and nothing... anyone else had this ? I took a test and bfn so going to try wait it out. Getting sore boobs now woth stabbing pains in them. Got quite painful. I'm very tired and just want to lay down still. Also getting very sick. 18 dpo for me. How is everyone doing ??


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - hmmm hopefully you just implanted late and will get a BFP tomorrow! But I did have something similar about 6 cycles ago. AF just showed up a week late (so rude!) But a friend of mine didn't get her BFP until 22 dpo so don't count yourself out until AF shows up!!

Im hoping we get the results from my DH's semen analysis today. Idk I think i'm just being a bit silly because I almost want the problem to be partially him so I don't feel so bad about not getting pregnant. (that is so horrible of me right?)


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> willowtree24 - hmmm hopefully you just implanted late and will get a BFP tomorrow! But I did have something similar about 6 cycles ago. AF just showed up a week late (so rude!) But a friend of mine didn't get her BFP until 22 dpo so don't count yourself out until AF shows up!!
> 
> Im hoping we get the results from my DH's semen analysis today. Idk I think i'm just being a bit silly because I almost want the problem to be partially him so I don't feel so bad about not getting pregnant. (that is so horrible of me right?)

Yeah I know I'm on the fence just trying to keep posative and relaxed and see what happens. Still no af today so day 5 now. I feel pregnant I've got really sore boobs. And just clear watery cm still so who knows. Hopefully it's a bfp though. I hope everything goes well then at least you will know. I'd be the same I don't what it to me my fault why we can't get pregnant either. I know what you mean.


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> willowtree24 - hmmm hopefully you just implanted late and will get a BFP tomorrow! But I did have something similar about 6 cycles ago. AF just showed up a week late (so rude!) But a friend of mine didn't get her BFP until 22 dpo so don't count yourself out until AF shows up!!
> 
> Im hoping we get the results from my DH's semen analysis today. Idk I think i'm just being a bit silly because I almost want the problem to be partially him so I don't feel so bad about not getting pregnant. (that is so horrible of me right?)


Hey so update 5 days late and today still had cramps but I've gor some red blood now bad cramps TMI ALERT and then abit of blood mixed in with watery cm but not alot to even fill a liner really. I shall see if it gets heavier but it hasn't all day. This can't be implantation bleeding this late shurly??? Maybe it's just a light af and I'm out ? I feel so sick today with a really bad headache my skin iches like crazy I feel pregnant. I had a dream I was pregnant the 1st day I missed my period !! Hmm hope all you are okay swimmyj


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - did it get any heaver? have you taken a test??? Fingers crossed for you hun

We got bad news and my guy didn't take it well at all. Low count, bad morphology, and slow swimmers. We are going to get a referral now but he was so angry when we found out. said there is no way he wants to use a donor and that I should just leave him and be with someone who can give me kids. I was so shocked that he said that and then he stormed out as I was getting ready for work. I couldn't imagine not being together he's my best friend and I'm really hurt by what he said. but I'm also hurt that he would refuse to use a donor without including me in the decision. Any advice on this one guys?


----------



## willowtree24

Aww im sorry swimmyj must be the initial shock of your result. I hope you are okay and able to discuss it and you options together. He may warm up to the idea after having some time to process it. Hugs !! never got any heavier just still having random pink watery stuff haven't even had af. Went to hospital and told me urine sample was negative and blood hcg was 2.1 so well under 10 to be considered pregnant. So blood was negative. No idea what's happening they thought it was miscarried early pregnany but I would bleed if I'd lost it? Right. And I haven't they took blood and swab tests. And sent me home. Feel so poorly .


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - don't count yourself out yet, no joke this happened to a coworker of mine she implanted really really late got some bloody streaking without cramps blood test was only like a 6 I think. they told her it was a chemical. a week later still no AF she took a home test and it was +. Not trying to get your hopes up or anything but don't count out until the witch shows up. (hope AF stays away!)

Me and my DH talked and it went over better. We agreed we are going to get my 21 day labs done see how that goes. If those look good then we are going to wait a few more months using fertilaid and preseed if no luck then we will go see the fertility specialist.


----------



## Brandy_R

Glad things went better with DH swimmy! That can be a very sensitive subject for men. Hopefully it can happen on its own. I go to a fs and it's not as bad as people think. Good luck with your next cycles!! F'x for you!

Willow- I hope you can figure out what's going on! Maybe it's a late implanter! How you been feeling? Still been having symptoms? 

AFM: today was O so starting the tww tomorrow. I am so gretaful to have some hope again and be able to ttc again after not being able to!! <3


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy_R - I guess I'm just nervous going to one and the cost they have on their website and that's a little scary too lol I really hope you get your BFP this month. cant wait to O this cycle either :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah some stuff can get expensive like the injectables we just did and you have to get around 4 u/s. Thanks for the positive words! I def need them lol. When are you supposed to O?


----------



## swimmyj1

I think the 2nd according to ff so still a week away lol. i hate the waiting i really suck at it. I was looking on their website and they have the costs on there and it is scary. the 4 u/s needed alone are over 1000$ meds not included.


----------



## willowtree24

Oh yeah thats really goos news then hopefully a ba y for you soon swimmyj ! Thats all posative news ! Really implantation that late ? The gynecologist said I should start my period in the next 3 days so I shall see if that's the case but if it is implantation then that would be very very late considering I ovulated on the 4 th 5th or even 6th of June ( didn't opk) and my cycles as there longest was 30 days that's 19 days since I ovulated today. We shall see what happens hope my next cycle is normal. Still don't feel very well at all. Baby dust !! Hope your week is a good one.


----------



## willowtree24

willowtree24 said:


> Oh yeah thats really goos news then hopefully a ba y for you soon swimmyj ! Thats all posative news ! Really implantation that late ? The gynecologist said I should start my period in the next 3 days so I shall see if that's the case but if it is implantation then that would be very very late considering I ovulated on the 4 th 5th or even 6th of June ( didn't opk) and my cycles as there longest was 30 days that's 19 days since I ovulated today. We shall see what happens hope my next cycle is normal. Still don't feel very well at all. Baby dust !! Hope your week is a good one.

Oh and we only baby danced on thw 31st of may and 4th of June so even if I ovulated later there isn't much chance as didn't bd. Right.


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy- yeah that sounds about right. It was about $1000 for the U/S and $1000 for the shots. If you O on your own you probably wouldn't need injectables though. And I know what u mean about waiting! I'm in the tww and I am going to try to not think about it and hopefully it will go fast (we shall see) haha

Willow-yeah that would be really late for implantation. I've heard people being late but it's pretty uncommon. Sorry you're going through this and don't feel good. I hope when AF comes it will take all that with her


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - ya that does sound pretty late so its probably just a CP :( i'm sorry that just stinks! sending lots of hugs your way. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Is it bad that I've started planning my kayaking trips around my ovulation cycles lol I realized I will be Oing next cycle right in the middle of this trip and I'm tempted to cancel it.... that's probably over doing it right?


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> willowtree24 - ya that does sound pretty late so its probably just a CP :( i'm sorry that just stinks! sending lots of hugs your way. Hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Is it bad that I've started planning my kayaking trips around my ovulation cycles lol I realized I will be Oing next cycle right in the middle of this trip and I'm tempted to cancel it.... that's probably over doing it right?

I think so too :-( but I still feel so poorly my stomach hurts too now. But I still haven't get my propper af I'm now 10 days late. Hope you ladies are having better luck


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow wish I could give ya a hug. I'm sorry your feeling so crappy :( did your doctor say anything about what to do if you don't get AF anytime soon??


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow wish I could give ya a hug. I'm sorry your feeling so crappy :( did your doctor say anything about what to do if you don't get AF anytime soon??

Thank you ! If I don't get af then I'm going for an ultrasound hopefully will shed some light on what's happening. I wad thinking of getting some opks and testing as I should be ovulating again soon or should of been. So I can see if there's anything suspicious that way. Just want to know what's going on so I can get back to ttc !! Lol


----------



## swimmyj1

I hope it normalizes soon! After my last mc it took I think about 2 weeks before my opks had no second line at all they always had a faint one. So that's how I tracked when my body went back to normal. Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## willowtree24

Going to get some opks tomorrow !


----------



## swimmyj1

sounds like a good idea. I keep getting these times of being really hopeful and then others like why am I still TTC without going to see the FS why are we waiting 6 months before going lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry you're going through all this willow. I hope you can figure out what's going on soon so you can move on and get back to TTC. 

Swimmy: you will be O'img soon!!!! 

AFM: just sitting here doing my progesterone and waiting for my trigger to test out. Light today so I hoping by thurs it'll be neg because I plan on testing Sunday 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## swimmyj1

Still negative today hoping for a + opk tomorrow! Oh Brandy I have my fingers and toes crossed for you lol.


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thank you swimmy! I'm really not trying to get my hopes up but I'm starting to get anxious. I will be testing again tomorrow and hopefully get a neg so I'll know my trigger is gone. It's so hard to tell what's going on because I'm on progesterone and that mimics symptoms so anything I notice can easily be from that. DH this it's going to be bfp but I'm just totally on the fence. Thurs is now 8dpo :) How's the O thing going for you? Anytime now right?


----------



## swimmyj1

FF scared me today and said I ovulated cd 10 lol didn't think about the fact that I worked the last 3 nights in a row so my temps run a little high. But I got a + opk late last night yay! Waiting for my monitor to give me a peak still but I feel so much better with a + opk. Ttw here I come


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh yay!!! That's awesome news!! Hope you get your peek today's the tomorrow! Happy bd'ing :-D

I am sooo excited to report that I've been cramping since last night! I'm hoping its IC!! Also my trigger is out of my system! So any bfp will be a true one in the next couple days! I'm excited because I've never had this before and AF isn't due for a week!!! I cannot WAIT till this weekend! I just hope I'm not too disappointed if it's bfn hehe


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy fingers crossed for you!!! Monitor never picked up a peak today and my opk started to fade so I think mine might need new batteries whoops. Oh well treated today like I ovulated sense I had the temp dip. 

Willow how are you doing hun?


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy! I am sooooo excited and anxious! It's hard to not get my hopes up but HAVE to not incase this isn't our month. I'm glad you got your bd in and treated it like O day. Better safe than sorry for sure! Hope you catch the eggie!!!

Willow! I've been wondering where you've been also! I hope everything turned out ok. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## willowtree24

Well everyone I'm 20 days late for period going to see if I get my next one as it's not far away !! Never had this before
Hope everyone is ok and have we had any good posative news lately


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow have you tested and still gotten bfn? That's so confusing!

So I had a large temp climb on cd 15 for 3 days it still above my baseline but did fall the last 2 days. But totally random I got some yellow tinged ewcm 5dpo took an opk and very positive like showed up in 30 seconds. Bd just incase, but same thing today got another + opk this afternoon gonna keep bding just incase I didn't actually ovulate the first time. Got my 21 day labs done hope those let me know something cuz im very confused here.


----------



## willowtree24

It's so confusing isn't it swimmyj you think your getting somewhere. Your body tells you one thing and yet tests say something else. No idea what's happening with me. Having some strange stomach feelings andy boobs hurt I feel run down. Just waiting to see if I get my next af and see if my cycles start normally again.


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow I would call your doctor and see if they would do a blood test. Its very rare but my friend even at 3 months pregnant would not get a + on a urine test. Not trying to give you false hope but it can happen. 

My progesterone came back really low 1.73 so next cycle I'll be doing that. Fingers crossed!! she said that with my dh being on fertilaid and me on progesterone she would be shocked if we don't have a successful pregnancy within the next year. Oh i hope shes right :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Willow I would go get it checked out too! That's a long time to be late. I have also heard of people not getting + on pregnancy test. 

Swimmy that's good news about the ferilaid and progesterone! This last cycle was my first month on it too  

AFM: I am going for a scan tomorrow to see if I have any cysts from over stimming last cycle. I am prepared for a break this cycle but would be happy to be able to try.


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm starting to think i didn't ovulate on cd 16 i know my temps went up but they came down and i got those +opk's on cd 20/21 thinking maybe i O'ed late or something because AF does not show signs of coming. it sounds crazy but i would love some text message updates with what my body is doing lol that would be great hahahaha :thumbup:

Brandy hope your ultrasound comes back good so you can try!

Can't wait to leave for my cabin in a few hours (as soon as I get out of work:happydance:) this RN is booking it out of here!


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh yay! Have a great getaway!!! I think I could use something along those lines also haha!! It's hard to tell with the whole O thing. All I know is You should O like 24 hours after surge? I don't O on my own so I don't use opks. I just get a shot to make them drop  I wonder how people have been too!! Thanks for the good luck! I'm sitting waiting for my u/s right now haha! I had the methotrexate shot in March, had to wait 3 months. Then last cycle that I just finished was our first cycle back. Now today I'm pretty sure we will be taking a break AGAIN! I would just love to be able to try for like 3 months in a row without a forced break. I think my odds would be better somehow :-/ Enjoy your getaway girl!!!


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Oh yay! Have a great getaway!!! I think I could use something along those lines also haha!! It's hard to tell with the whole O thing. All I know is You should O like 24 hours after surge? I don't O on my own so I don't use opks. I just get a shot to make them drop  I wonder how people have been too!! Thanks for the good luck! I'm sitting waiting for my u/s right now haha! I had the methotrexate shot in March, had to wait 3 months. Then last cycle that I just finished was our first cycle back. Now today I'm pretty sure we will be taking a break AGAIN! I would just love to be able to try for like 3 months in a row without a forced break. I think my odds would be better somehow :-/ Enjoy your getaway girl!!!

Hey !!! How did your u/s go ? Good news I hope ! Can you get your shot if the eggs are there waiting in your ovaries ?  baby dust


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow I would call your doctor and see if they would do a blood test. Its very rare but my friend even at 3 months pregnant would not get a + on a urine test. Not trying to give you false hope but it can happen.
> 
> My progesterone came back really low 1.73 so next cycle I'll be doing that. Fingers crossed!! she said that with my dh being on fertilaid and me on progesterone she would be shocked if we don't have a successful pregnancy within the next year. Oh i hope shes right :)

Thanks brandy I know it's rare tbh I've lost hope and am trying to get back to normal and ttc again. Waiting for af to arrive on friday. I really hope you get your BFP brandy. I was taking the pre pregnancy vitamins do they show up do you know in urine or blood tests tjat your taking them


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey willow! Thank you! Did you end up going to th dr? Hope you're doing ok!

I got good and bad news yesterday. The bad news is that I have one huge cyst and am not basically on bedrest the next two weeks because they don't want it to twist because it's very heavy she said. And I have a baby one but nothing she's worried about. The good news is that she was very impressed that I didn't have a lot more because of what I looked like last time. Also I now get a much needed month off from the stress


----------



## swimmyj1

Ohhhh sorry about the cyst those hurt. I'm pretty sure I had one the other week, it popped thank goodness while I was at home because I couldn't get out of bed for almost 30 minutes lol. I'm waiting till next week to test so far only 2 days late but no real symptoms. Doctor agreed to clomid and progesterone next cycle! Really hoping I get a sticky bean in the next few months


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh yay!!! Just be careful because I've heard a lot of Clomid thinning uterine lining. Not everyone I don't think I've read it and one of my friends just had it too thin this month because of it. I hope that doesn't happen though! How do you wait so long without testing? I wish I could wait like that! I can't go past 9 dpo haha

Thankfully I haven't had much pain yet. I had one before and ended up in the hospital. I REALLY hope that doesn't happen this time. I'm hoping it will just reabsorb.


----------



## swimmyj1

Well still no AF so confused. If I ovulated on cd16 im 15dpo but if I actually ovulated on cd21 im only 10 and my LP is usually 11 so I still haven't tested haven't wanted to get my hopes up. 

Thanks for letting me know about thinning I hadn't heard of that before. I will definatly keep an eye out for changes.


----------



## Brandy_R

Awww good to you!!! I have always heard not to test until 10dpo but I can never wait that long haha

Today I am on cd 10 and got a pos opk! I have no idea what is even close to up with that! We bd anyways but I haven't ever o'd on my own that I know of and my stimmed cycles weren't until cd 18. I hope the cysts have nothing to do with it. Anyone ever heard of that before? 

Willow: How you doing girl?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey good luck to you both ! Swimmyj and brandy. So I would of been 3 days late and got cramps and a spot of blood and I was so excited by cycle was back to normal put a pad on and the tinted amount ever is on it. I'm so confused xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow ru still getting bfn? That's so frusterating!


----------



## swimmyj1

how is everyone doing???


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone so mu next scheduled af came as on time but wasn't as normal still but who knows I went online and bought 20 of them cheap ovulation tests ! Should be fertile in the next couple of days. In my window. Peed on one the other day just to see and it was negative. So here we go to another cycle. How's everyone doing?


----------



## swimmyj1

AF showed up a week late last cycle I think I ovulated late. Started on clomid and progesterone this cycle. Trying not to be too hopeful but it's so hard not to lol


----------



## willowtree24

Aww sorry swimmyj onto next cycle with me.  I can't believe none of us have got any bfps yet. I'm getting abit stressed and upset ladies what's happening ! I must book a doctor's appointment !


----------



## swimmyj1

I know i'm getting so frustrated!!! we need some good news in this group. I'm trying to hold off and do 3 cycles of clomid and see if that gets me a bfp. But i really want to just call the fertility specialist in my area. They have all of their costs right on their website which is nice because looking at it I could totally afford an IUI but not an IVF lol.

Trying really hard to just wait the 3 months but its sooooo hard!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> I know i'm getting so frustrated!!! we need some good news in this group. I'm trying to hold off and do 3 cycles of clomid and see if that gets me a bfp. But i really want to just call the fertility specialist in my area. They have all of their costs right on their website which is nice because looking at it I could totally afford an IUI but not an IVF lol.
> 
> I've been taking my ovulation strips everyday and there is like the faintest of lines atm haha. I'm having acupuncture still for various reasons I wonder if I should tell him about ttc as he doesn't know but might be able to help me as he is like a Dr too. I'm going to try my best this cycle and see what comes of it. Over here we get 1 gp at ivf on the NHS then we have to pay and go privately for £2.500 a time


----------



## swimmyj1

just got back from a crazy long kayaking trip felt sooo good to be out with nature and camping on the river. really did good to lift up my spirits :) ive only been doing my opks once a day usually i do them like 3 sense my surge is so short. but im just following my doctors advice and just bd every other day lol. 

I can't believe how hot it is here!! we need rain lol,

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> just got back from a crazy long kayaking trip felt sooo good to be out with nature and camping on the river. really did good to lift up my spirits :) ive only been doing my opks once a day usually i do them like 3 sense my surge is so short. but im just following my doctors advice and just bd every other day lol.
> 
> I can't believe how hot it is here!! we need rain lol,
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?

Glad you had a good time ! It's so good to be out in the fresh air. I find it really calming. Oh really I think that's what happened to be this cycle. I took an opk hot slight faint line do thought oh this should get darker over the next few days. Next day I didn't even have a line and again no line. I'm so confused. How do you find the time to BD every other night. My dh goes away on nights and it's usually when I'm fertile so that doesn't help things

Baby dust all


----------



## swimmyj1

lol it sounds so sad but i think the only reason we have been bding every other day is because no joke i've written it on our calendar ...... this way my dh can see what nights i'm working so he knows when he needs to come home a little earlier from work hahahaha. My doctor kind of gave him an evil glare when saying it (I think he's scared of her).

Still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle but maybe we will have some luck.


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> lol it sounds so sad but i think the only reason we have been bding every other day is because no joke i've written it on our calendar ...... this way my dh can see what nights i'm working so he knows when he needs to come home a little earlier from work hahahaha. My doctor kind of gave him an evil glare when saying it (I think he's scared of her).
> 
> Still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle but maybe we will have some luck.

Haha that sounds like a good idea !! Haha might have to start that keep track because I get confused and never know if he's on nights or not. So I've defiantly ovulated got a solid dark line yesterday which means I bd 3 days and 2 days before. Didn't get another chance :-(


----------



## swimmyj1

2 days before is still a chance don't count yourself completely out. I got a peak on my monitor yesterday so on to the tww for us! Weird thing is though I got the peak but my wondfo's I don't think were ever a true + they were close but not quite. So we will see


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> 2 days before is still a chance don't count yourself completely out. I got a peak on my monitor yesterday so on to the tww for us! Weird thing is though I got the peak but my wondfo's I don't think were ever a true + they were close but not quite. So we will see

I'm in the tww now and I'm feeling funny. But posative this cycle. I've been having mild nausea lol. I'm only on 3 dpo. Your right I never really understood thw right time to BD


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey all! Sorry been out for a while. Had a cp this month :-( The silver lining is we did it on our own because we are on a break for fertility meds!!! I about died when I got a faint positive and then a good one the next day! The following day it was faint again and the next day it was gone :-( Now just waiting for af so we can start again if my cysts are gone. Happy tww to you ladies!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe brandy im sorry those darn tests gave you that false hope. Are you still going to be testing or just waiting for AF to show up?

Im being a downer again. idk what to do to keep myself out of this funk. Im only 2dpo and already am counting myself out. Idk why but I just am, have a home sperm test for my DH probably going to do that this weekend and see if his count came up at all. Going on another kayaking trip this weekend for 5 days so at least being on the progesterone will keep AF away until I get back lol.


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh man I hate thank funk. I seem to be in those for like a week a month or so. It gets to disappointing and draining month after month. I'm glad you are getting to go on another kayaking trip to clear your head and keep your mind off it a bit. Gotta love progesterone for stopping af haha! 

I'm just waiting for af now. I took another test yesterday just in case and it was bfn so I'm just waiting now. I'm on cd 31 today and i usually have a 32-35 day cycle so anytime I guess. I was just so excited we did it on our own and it was gone in a blink of an eye. I learned my lesson from testing early and just can't do it anymore. This next cycle we are doing injectables again and I'm. It testing until cd 11 and am thinking about just doing digitals. I am sick of getting faint lines all the time. Ugh lol


----------



## swimmyj1

My doctor has said to me many times that she hates home pregnancy tests because so many women have chemical pregnancies that if they didn't test at home they would never have that hope. I know i'm going to have to test while being on progesterone but I will just wait until i have like 1-2 pills left and if its negative then i'll stop and not worry about it. 

I just keep thinking we should just go see the specialist and stop wasting time. 

And i'm just gonna say it again vaginal progesterone is so icky!!! hahaha do you think its ok to bd while using this stuff?


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg yes!! I felt so nasty the two weeks I had to take it also! Ugh lol. My fs told me to just test at 14 dpo and if it's bfn to just stop it. Af started two days after stopping it. So at least you dont have to wait for that. I think it's safe to bd when using it. I didn't because I just couldn't get past the "discharge" but I was never told not to. 

We are having money issues so we might be taking another cycle off :-( Sucks but the injectables, u/s and e2 checks just add up so much. Ugh why can't it just happen naturally?


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm just getting discouraged. We had our ectopic pregnancy in Jan. couldn't try again (metho shot) until June. Bfn last cycle after spending thousands and then a chemical this cycle. Man.....


----------



## willowtree24

I'm sorry brandy ! No body has had any good news on here yet. I'm only about 9 or 10 dpo and having headaches and waves of nausea. Trying not to get hopes up and not testing. How's you swimmyj ? I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow to see what's going on as I'm not well atm anyway.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks ladies. It's ok. Just my luck lol. Yes someone needs some good news soon! We are taking another month off of fertility treatments this cycle because of financial issues. So I am going to try temping and opks. We shall see. Today is cd2 for me. How's everyone doing? Have you tested Willow? Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## willowtree24

I took some opks tjat freaked me out because some were posative and some nearly posative.. having major headaches and sickness af is due today we shall see what happens but so far no pregnancy tests I'm too afraid lol. I wish you all the luck for this cycle brandy !! Lots of baby dust.


----------



## swimmyj1

hang in there gals. I still can't believe my eyes. Got home from vacation tonight and got a BFP! its light but def there. going to take a digital in the morning and i already had an appointment to talk to my doctor on wednesday gonna beg her for a blood test. really hoping its not just a chemical or something. I've been super weepy today :cry:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (3).jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg Swimmy!!!! That's AWESOME congrats! Did you do a digital yet? Or a blood test?!!! That's so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Really nervous now. Did a blood test today 4 weeks 1 day, hcg is 55 (retesting to see if it doubles) but my progesterone is only 10 :( and I'm already on progesterone so it's a good chance I think this won't end well. I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks if no bleeding starts. I thought I would be less stressed getting a bfp but I'm way more anxious now (sorry I know I'm being a complete moron)


----------



## Brandy_R

Are you going back for another beta in 48 hours? Usually you have two to make sure they are doubling. You're still very early so keep your chin up. I don't know much about progesterone numbers. I took it but never got it checked. They automatically put you on it if you do injectables. How you holding up?


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry I didn't read the date on here. But either way you should be going back today. You would want to see your hcg be at least a 110. HCG is supposed to double every 48 hours for a healthy pregnancy. I found out through those when I had my ectopic in Feb. If they aren't, I would totally call and ask for another one to check for doubling. let me know how it goes girl! I'm rooting for you!!! 

We decided to try on our own again this month and we are planning on (if financially it works out) doing IVF next cycle. I am sick of waiting lol


----------



## swimmyj1

They did order a repeat for 48 hours later. Im stuck between going strait from work this morning and having it drawn at 44 hours or waiting until i have to come back into work and having it drawn then lol I'm sure 4 hours won't make a difference I just don't know if I can handle waiting until monday to get my results if I get tested later in the day. 

But I totally admit I've turned into a crazy person lol I want this to go well but I just have a bad feeling it wont haha. My doctor won't increase my progesterone so that is really upsetting me and she won't recheck the levels. UGH


----------



## Brandy_R

It's normal to be nervous for sure! As long as your number doubles you're good  Did you end up going early? Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## swimmyj1

It didn't double :( it only went up to 83 so the nurse said it probably isn't viable. Increased my progesterone and want to redraw Sunday. Idk is there even a point to staying on progesterone. I don't want to draw this out longer than necessary. I did end up getting it checked at 40 hours but I don't think that would make much of a difference


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> hang in there gals. I still can't believe my eyes. Got home from vacation tonight and got a BFP! its light but def there. going to take a digital in the morning and i already had an appointment to talk to my doctor on wednesday gonna beg her for a blood test. really hoping its not just a chemical or something. I've been super weepy today :cry:

Omg swimmyj that's amazing news I'm so happy !! Congratulations fantastic !!! Bet your over the moon !!


----------



## willowtree24

I haven't been on here in a while ... I went to thw doctors and thw told me I have poly cystic ovarian syndrome. That's why I'm finding it hard to ttc got an ultrasound soon to see what's what and what I can do fertility wise. Had a mini breakdown and cried thinking dh would leave me if I can't carry a baby of our own. Doing some research at the moment and being positive  really hope your hcg doubles swimmyj best of luck to you and brandy !! How are you brandy


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry swimmy. Any other news? I'm not sure what increasing progesterone would do but maybe they have a plan. You've been on my mind. *hugs* I've been there 

Willow: I have PCOS also. It doesn't mean you can't carry a baby. It just means you might not O on your own. They will give you something to make you O and hopefully that's all you will need. 

AFM: I am about 85% sure we are doing IVF in the next couple months. I'm excited but oh so nervous. I'm just sick of messing around lol


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> I'm sorry swimmy. Any other news? I'm not sure what increasing progesterone would do but maybe they have a plan. You've been on my mind. *hugs* I've been there
> 
> Willow: I have PCOS also. It doesn't mean you can't carry a baby. It just means you might not O on your own. They will give you something to make you O and hopefully that's all you will need.
> 
> AFM: I am about 85% sure we are doing IVF in the next couple months. I'm excited but oh so nervous. I'm just sick of messing around lol

Oh thanks brandy that's good news then I didn't know too much about it. Hopefully start that soon then .


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah it's not too bad. It sucks but could be a lot worse.


----------



## swimmyj1

That's crazy I also have pcos, running to the lab at 6am so I can get my results in the afternoon. But my wondfos haven't gotten any darker sense Friday :( I just have a feeling this isn't my sticky bean.


----------



## Brandy_R

I was wondering how everything turned out swimmy. Let me know how it turns out. I'm rooting for you! Big hugs girl


----------



## swimmyj1

Up to 179 today. So it doubled this time retest Wednesday I feel a little better but it's just a long waiting game lol


----------



## willowtree24

Your right it could be worse. Got to think on the brightside ! Hoping everything goes well for you swimmyj ! Sticky bean !!! I have been using opks but I've been getting misleading results on the line ones need a digital after all I should just go one lol. I'll atm off work though. Brandy how's your month going ? I'm cycle day 7 or round abouts


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy that's AWESOME news!!! There's still hope! Maybe it just took the little bean a min to get going. Mine never went up like that so I think you're def on the right track! We need to see 400 wed!!!! Yayyy!!

Willow, I am on cd 10 today. Got a high read on my digital and a pretty good looking line on my cheapie (not pos yet) but I'm anxious to see if I get a pos in the next couple days and we're just bd'ing every other day until cd18 or so. I'm not testing unless af is due this time. After my cp last cycle I just can't handle it. Just so you are aware, with pcos it's hard using opks sometimes because your body can gear up to O and give you a pos opk but your body doesn't release an egg. That's why it's hard to get pregnant. BUT you just have to work with what you got and that's what I'm doing this month. Just rolling with it and if it doesn't work out I at least tried lol. That's all you can do without going to a fs. We're doing IVF in the next couple cycles so I think I'm more relaxed about it. What's your opks doing? I told you to get some digitals lady! They help sooooo much!


----------



## swimmyj1

I love digitals they are expensive but wondfos never gave me a true + even when my digitals did. Rude lol.


----------



## Brandy_R

Haha yeah that is rude! Making you second guess yourself like that! I always get nervous because I get peak on the digital and not on cheapies and it makes me think something is wrong lol. I don't even know if I O on my own but I have no other choice but to bd when it says it's time and pray it works. If not, it's not like we're out much. I hope we can all be pregnant together. I'm a little nervous about the IVF if it doesn't work. Again, just do what I'm supposed to and pray it works I guess.


----------



## swimmyj1

hang in there. My doc said no way would we be able to get pregnant on our own. Even if this little bean doesn't stick at least i get to prove them wrong that we got a bfp without IVF.


----------



## willowtree24

Okay so now I'm cycle day 10. Your right brandy we have to work with what we've got. I'm just eager for this scan it seems to be taking forever. Have any of you ladies tried fertilaid? I've seen good reviews on them. No good lines yet we shall see over the next few days. I'm terrible with baby fever at the moment talking about names haha no baby yet. Really pleased for you swimmyj ! I wish we could all be pregnant at the same time also. Wouldn't that be good !!


----------



## swimmyj1

I've heard a lot of concerning things about fertilaid for women, so I didn't do that. I guess if you have regular cycles it can really mess them up. I ended up taking a lot of vitamins (example if you have a vit D deficiency which i do, that can make it harder to conceive). We did put my DH on fertilaid though and I think that is a big reason we got pregnant. 

Also my lines are much darker today on my wondfo's so really hoping when they call tomorrow my labs are above 400. Idk why but I'm telling myself if they are not it just isn't viable and I should stop. (tomorrow is going to be a long wait lol)


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah willow I've heard good and bad about it also. I haven't took it either because I just didn't want to mess anything up either. 

Can't wait to hear if the bean is snuggled in tight tomorrow!! Let us know! 

Well we bd last night and tonight it's on the list  We are going tomorrow too and then switching to every other day until cd25 or so. We've never done that but I'm trying to have all my bases covered. Usually my cycle is around 35 days (give or take) so I figure by cd 25 I should have O'd by then. I'm not testing until I'm late this cycle. After my cp last month I won't be able to handle that again.


----------



## swimmyj1

Doubled again :) 424 this time. Still worried sense they are so low, idk i didn't ovulate till cd17 and hoping I just implanted late. My ultrasound is in 1 week but should I push it back sense they might not be able to even see anything yet??


----------



## jjohns50

Hey All!
I'm (literally) new to the forum as of today! and I would love to find someone in a similar situation! I am 19, currently engaged, trying for baby #1. DH is 22 and we are very excited!

Today, i am 20 DPO, on CD 32. AF is four days late!!! Yay!
However, I tested at 17DPO and got bfn... 
no sign of AF coming anytime soon ( I always feel it coming); however, I am concerned about getting bfn so late in cycle! (from CB digital)

Anyways! 
Would love to meet someone in my position to keep up with! :happydance:


----------



## mama10893

Hi everyone! I'm new to BNB and I've been TTC for only about 3 months now! got bloodwork done last week and everything seems normal, so hopefully soon! I have a weird cycle though, like i get a period every second month on the 21st, so it's strange! but im hopeful itll happen soon :) oh and im 22!


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy that's soooo awesome about your hcg! Honestly from what I've read it needs to be around 1,000 to be able to see anything. You should be about 6 weeks when your u/s is? I know the heart starts beating around 6 weeks but it could take almost 7. I know personally when I am in your shoes I'm going to wait until around 7 just because I will freak out if I go and there's no heartbeat. My friend went at 6 weeks almost exactly and they found her heartbeat so it just depends on the bean. I'm soooo happy for you about the hcg! Giving us PCOS people some hope 

Welcome Johns and mama! I hope your stay here is short and you both get your bfp soon. Most of us have been here for like 8 months but we all have PCOS so that's probably why. Baby dust ladies


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome ladies :) are you guys tracking ovulation at all? 

I think I will be around 6 week 2 days?? So maybe I will see something. My DH doesnt want to push it back (he is like wayyy to excited) my friend is an ultrasound tech and said your levels need to be 1500 to see anything. If they double every 48 I should be just above that. Because I'm crazy obsessed I think I will still get my betas checked Monday or Tuesday lol


----------



## mama10893

thanks for the welcome :D i've tried using OPKs but my cycle is weird so im still trying to get to know my body! i randomly went 7 months with no period last year and now they are every second month to the day so im glad theyre regular now, but still weird! 8 months of this now though so i think its my new normal! everything ive read says i probably ovulate around day 40-45, so i think thats around the first week of september, although i had some symptoms of ovulation last week so its just so hard to tell! my last af was on july 21, so my next one is due sept 21! heres hoping it doesnt show up!


----------



## willowtree24

I'm so excited for you swimmyj !! That's brilliant news about your hcg ! I have heard the same 6 to 7 weeks for the heartbeat. Not sure what would happen I don't think we get a choice over here they just book you in when they can. It would be nice to go and be able to hear thw heart beat though. Defiantly reassuring as well. I'm nit going to take any pills like fertilaid I don't want to start taking all this and for something to be wrong ect prevent me from ttc. I know what you mean brandy I am posative me and you will have our wonderful bfps soon !! Pcos or not we can do this. I've been having dreams about babies again one wad heartbreaking. Anyhoo don't know if I will be able to ttc this month as DH is poorly can't go jumping on him lol.

Welcome to John's and mama to the thread hope you get your bfps soon.


----------



## jjohns50

Good luck with your ultrasound!!! :thumbup:
I am tracking ovulation but only by symptoms not temping yet. If I do get AF i will try temping this next time around! Anyone think it's possible to be this late and still be getting all BFN???

My cousin has PCOS and has had a lot of issues with it. I'm kind of on the other end, with endo. My Laparoscopy has been extremely delayed (thank you ins. co) So there isn't a 100% diag. but both my reg OB and pelvic pain specialist believe it to be Endo & IC. 

Good luck to you all! I know how frustrating it is to live with health issues that can't be easily resolved. :hugs:


----------



## swimmyj1

A few times I was almost a week late and still bfn it's so frusterating when that happens. If you don't get it by next week I would call ur doctor. 

I keep going back and forth between feeling excited like this will all work out for the best then back to freaking out that my hcg levels are on the low end. I'll probably just get them redrawn Monday evening just to see if there is any hope to see anything Thursday. 

I'm sorry I'm sure I'm driving u guys nuts with my complaining. I just have this bad feeling this isn't my sticky bean and I can't shake it :(


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry Swimmy. You aren't driving us nuts. I was the same way in Feb but I knew mine was bad pretty quick. When's your u/s again? I would go again just for your own peace of mind  keep your chin up

I started temping this morning. Found out the opks are giving me false positives so hopefully this week I will have a confirmed O or find out I'm not o'ing on my own. Either way is fine with me honestly. I would be surprised if I could on my own anyways.


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks jjohns I can't wait for it need to know what's happening. And I've only just found out I have pcos recently. But thw ladies on here have been telling me more about it. 
False positives brandy ? That's misleading ! I haven't taken any again. 
Swimmy that's what we're here for 
Your bound to have some ups and downs but we are here for you. I think this is your sticky bean and sending lots of dust and posative thoughts !! I'm still not very well so I think that could be another big factor of me nit getting pregnant. Does anybody know why you can't get pregnant if your poorly or down?


----------



## jjohns50

Willowtree, I'm obviously not a doctor! haha, but I do believe a lot of it has to do with being sick can in some cases cause hormone imbalances. I think the best thing to do to prepare yourself to TTC is to have a balanced exercise routine & diet. I'm sure the bump has a good article on a few good starting steps if you don't have a routine already! Let us know how it goes!! :thumbup:

As for me, I am calling my doctor. I am now at CD 35 (7 -going to be 8- days late) and still no BFP or AF. Last time I tested, friday, still :bfn:. I am calling my OB tomorrow! I can't decide if I think it's still possible, or counting myself out for the month... :muaha:

Good luck to all in the meantime!!!! :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck Johns! Hope you get an answer soon!

Yeah pcos causes false positive opks if your lh is high. Didn't know that until we started trying all this on our own. I stated temping and my temps are still low so that means it hasn't happened yet even though I've had pos opks. Hoping the real O will be sometime this week

How's your cycle going Willow? Did you O yet?

Def let us know how the blood test goes Swimmy!


----------



## mama10893

hey guys! so we've been bd'ing every second day! i think for now i just need to stick with that until i learn more about what my body is doing! and since my cycle is so long i have to wait until sept 21 to test cause thats when af is due&#128553; im dying to know hahaha however ive had very sensitive nipples the past couple days! and i just feel kinda sore and rundown, which could maybe be symptoms of ovulating or pregnancy! i was stupid and did a test last night and of course got a BFN cause it was way too early&#128514; ive had a good feeling about this cycle though, so really hoping it's the one! wish me luck ladies&#128536;


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck mama! It's hard to know with long cycles. Every other day is good! That was our plan until dh got sick.


----------



## swimmyj1

Beta only went up to 803 in 4-5 days no way this is viable and even though I've been telling myself that all along im a reck. Ugh I just want to stop the progesterone but they want a repeate hcg Wednesday whats the point!?!


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh Swimmy I'm sorry it didn't go good. I was thinking you were almost out of the woods. I wonder why it keeps rising and not lowering though. So Friday it was 400 and today was the 803?


----------



## swimmyj1

Wednesday it was 424 Monday 803. Just stinks! I cried a ton but decided that was a waste of energy and I was just making myself feel worse. Time to move past it, hope I won't need a d&c and go from there.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah I hope you don't need a d&c either. How many weeks are you? About 200 more hcg and you should be able to see something on an u/s. I hope it's over for you quickly and you won't have to be in limbo anymore. That's the worst. I had almost the same things happen. Hormones low, went up but not enough and they were just back and forth for a while. Started bleeding and my hormones never went down enough so I had to get the methotrexate shot to end it. I felt a lot like you did. I thought I'd be bawling when I got it but honestly by that point I was relieved it was almost over. It really is the worst though. It took me a couple months to pick myself back up. I hope you're ok. Did they say anything else besides to keep checking your hcg? I know with mine they kept checking until it went down from the last draw.


----------



## swimmyj1

No we r just going to recheck Wednesday if no drastic improvement I will stop progesterone. But I think my hcg is going down all of my symptoms are gone except for my boobs still hurt a little. Hoping my doctor doesn't make me wait 3 months before trying clomid again.


----------



## Brandy_R

That's how I knew mine were going down too. You can just tell. Hard to explain. I think if it happens on your own you don't have to wait. I had to because the shot can cause birth defects because it stays in your system up to 90 days. I don't see why you would have to wait unless you needed a d&c but I don't think you would with your hormones still on the low side. Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Brandy_R

Let me know how your results turn out today Swimmy! I'll be checking on here for an update. Hope you get some sort of news to get out of the limbo


----------



## swimmyj1

They went form 803'to 987 .... There is no way this is viable. I just got lectured by the nurse in the office about good prenatal care and the power of miracles..... I lost it on her. How dare she give people false hope! She was like mam im a health care professional, quickly I jumped in that I am also a nurse and I know what the lab values are for a healthy viable pregnancy. And hung up, then sent an email to my doctor stating I would be stopping the progesterone and I would like clomid again for my next normal cycle. Hopefully she responds otherwise I have an appointment in 2 weeks and she will not have a happy person in her office. (Sorry long rant im just so mad)


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg are you serious? That's messed up! If you didn't know about that you would be sitting there thinking everything might be ok?!! That's horrible! I'm glad you didn't listen and wrote your dr! You're completely right about the hcg. That's exactly what mine did! They should have told you that it wasn't a good sign when they didn't double. This was your first month on clomid? If so, that's great you got pregnant! I got pregnant on my first round of femara and then had the tubel but it still did the trick! I hope stopping the progesterone will help move it along and you can move on and start having hope again. Sorry the nurse said that..... I'm here if you need to talk/vent. I'm just sitting here waiting to O Which I am slowly losing hope that it will happen this month since I'm on cd 20 today and nothing. My cycles are usually 35 days so it's getting down to the wire. Oh well, if not it's not like I should be shocked lol.


----------



## mama10893

hey everyone! quick update! so my period is due on the 21st, and i woke up today with light cramping, which was weird but didnt think much of it. then around lunch time i was bleeding some, so i thought "well i guess im out this month" thinking i was getting my period early. however, i bled a bit but now its just light brown when i wipe! so im wondering if it could by any chance be implantation! which would also explain the slight cramping, so im gonna keep my fingers crossed that af doesnt come with full force tomorrow! ahhhhh this is so hard sometimes!


----------



## Brandy_R

Mama if it is implantation you should get a bfp in the next couple days. Good luck! You still have a bit until af is due!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama fingers crossed you get a bfp!! I'm so confused. My levels raised 2 points that's right only 2 points. Went for an ultrasound to rule out ectopic and there was a fetal poll and heart beat. Measuring perfect. I'm so confused, seeing a heartbeat was a lot harder than what I thought because now I'm even more worried about mc. Do you guys think I should forget labs and just wait for my next ultrasound in 3 weeks?


----------



## mama10893

i know! its so early to be bleeding...still bleeding some today but its still super light, and usually i have a very heavy flow (tmi), i also usually get very bad cramps and right now i dont really have any...im holding out hope that its implantation and not that nasty witch! and swimmy is that a good thing?? haha im so new to all of this but id think a heart beat would be a positive sign, no?? hope things go well for you&#128522;


----------



## mama10893

well guys im out for this month! af kicked in in full force! i also did a test just because im a loser and thought it could still be possible, biggest BFN ever hahaha oh well once af goes away time to try again! it is only my fourth cycle TTC so im not getting too discouraged yet! i never thought this would be so hard!


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy I would just go with the u/s if I were you. The blood draws are just stressful and if you have a heartbeat and you saw the peanut on the u/s then I would just be happy about that. I've heard that some people really do have low hcg. It's not common but it's happened. You could always invest in a Doppler and check on it when you need reassurance 

Sorry about af mama. I always think of it as a fresh start. That's good that af came early! It's a little more regular!


----------



## mama10893

exactly! thats how i like to look at it too! gets hard though, i really want this to happen! haha :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh I hear you there for sure! We are on month 9. I am giving up slowly but it's so hard when it's something you want so bad. I don't even think I'm going to O this cycle


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy try not to give up I know its so hard but me and my DH went 15 months between bfps and the longer it took the more stressed I was getting (which wasn't helpful at all). It sounds horrible but I still have a very strong feeling this pregnacy will not be my sticky bean. I have no symptoms mostly, and i just cant shake the bad feeling. me and my DH got into a huge fight about it yesterday because he figures sense we saw a heartbeat we are 100% in the clear, and we are not same thing happened last time. 

Ugh sorry I just keep going back from being super sad to trying to be excited. the next 3 weeks of waiting is not going to be fun. At least I only have one more day of work then I have a week off. Really hoping going up north kayaking/hiking will make me feel better.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy. I think it's getting harder because our baby was supposed to be due next month. It's been 9 months and I'm still in the same boat. I understand your roller coaster of emotions! That's one of the hardest things to go through. It's been so up and down for you and it's totally normal to feel everything you're feeling. I'm a mess and I'm just ttc! Let alone when you have a baby to think about. I'm glad you will have some days off to relax. That's all you can really do at this point. So you get another u/s in 3 weeks?


----------



## mama10893

aw brandy thats brutal :( i cant imagine what you are going through! especially not even knowing if you're going to ovulate, let alone when :(
and swimmy its normal to go back and forth with emotions! heres hoping your feeling is wrong and the bean sticks around! baby dust to you both&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah it's pretty bad. This month I almost went into a depression about it all but hubby pulled me back up. Feeling better and hopeful it'll happen but I just can't do it on my own. Today is cd 26 and I still don't think I've o'd. 

Hoes everyone else doing?


----------



## mama10893

aw thats rough :( it sucks when your cycle is so unpredictable...there was some talk that i possibly had PCOS because it runs in my family, but i had an ultrasound and bloodwork and everything seems okay so hopefully! im good! cd 11 right now! not sure if im gonna O this month or not...since af came early i now have no idea what is happening in there haha so just bd'ing every second day and hoping for the best! praying for this to be my month! good luck to you all&#128149;


----------



## willowtree24

Hey ladies I'm not sure weather I ovulated this month either. I had my u/s done a few days ago and she didn't tell me much only I have a cyst which is common but I have to talk to my doctor again so I'm going back on Friday. Surly if I was preg this month the u/s person could of told me ? So I don't think this is the month due af in a few days if I even ovd. Aww brandy big hug to you your doing amazing though keep your chin up we all are and it will happen I know it will. Our little beans are yet to get to us. It's been a year already since my friend told me she was pregnant and I was trying thwn he is 3 months now. And yet more people telling me there preg. Sometimes I'm just abit meh. Sorry it wasn't your month mama. Onto next month. Lost of posative thinking xx


----------



## Brandy_R

Mama I know what you mean about unpredictable afs! Today is cd 32 and last night I started spotting! My cycles are usually 35 days! It's just light pink when I wipe so it'll probably drag on until cd35 lol. I hope the every other day bd'ing works for you! We got a lot in this month too. Are you using opks or temping?

Willow what cd are you on? Hope your app goes good Friday! Is it to check your cyst?

Swimmy how are you? Hope you're ok. 

Afm just sitting here waiting for af to start. We are getting a loan to pay for our IVF but with af starting earlier than planned I'm not sure what we're going to do. Hoping it will hold off for a few more days so the loan can process and we can be on our happy way lol. It's really really light so I'm taking that as a good sign of it holding off! Can't believe it started so early


----------



## willowtree24

I'm on cycle day 30 now so af is due around now having lots of pelvic pain but that could be anything. Thank you brandy yes it is and to see if I can get some medication to help me concieve. As I've been trying nearly a year and a half unprotected now with nothing. I hope your spotting is good news possible ib? If it's early ? I haven't had any blood yet just pain. I hope it's good news for you brandy. I took an opt and it came back quite dark. I am praying this month even though my chances are slim. I only bd twice. Baby dust !! I'm getting stress at work now woth some issues and that's not going to help.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Willow. I thought of that but I think it's just wishful thinking and I'm sure it's just af being stupid. I'm not going to test unless af is late. It's not due until Friday so I don't know what the heck is going on. I'm only one day ahead of you because I'm on cd 31  we're like way close on CDs! How long are your cycles usually? Mine are usually 35


----------



## willowtree24

Hehe didn't know we were that close brandy ! Usually they range from 28 days to 33 I'm not testing either untill af is late. I was due today yesterday according to my app but that could be out so. Who knows. Anxiously waiting for good news fingers crossed for us both. I can't wait for my appointment on friday !


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm pretty sure af is on the way. I think tomorrow will end up being cd 1. It's gotten red now instead of just pink but still just spotting. Friday is your app to talk about clomid and stuff right? If so that is def something to be excited about! I can't wait to do my cycle soon either. Even if I can only do something small I don't care. I just need to get o'ing again or it will never happen


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> I'm pretty sure af is on the way. I think tomorrow will end up being cd 1. It's gotten red now instead of just pink but still just spotting. Friday is your app to talk about clomid and stuff right? If so that is def something to be excited about! I can't wait to do my cycle soon either. Even if I can only do something small I don't care. I just need to get o'ing again or it will never happen


Aww no brandy still Hope keep positive thinking  yes it is results abiut my ultrasound and bloods and hormones also I'm very excited. We are both excited. I'm trying to stay positive. Everything happens for a reason I believe. Hope you are well xx


----------



## swimmyj1

I hope ur not out brandy :( I know what u mean about it being harder with it being 9 months sense ur loss. My best friend and I got pregnant at the same time and seeing her daughter is hard knowing mine would be that age now. 

I just want to fast forward a week to my ultrasound I just know it's not growing. Idk how I know I just can tell. I'm sure me being on progesterone has stopped me from bleeding already. And my DH is way to positive he wants to start looking at baby stuff already ugh. All of my symptoms are gone it's just frustrating. I took another week est the other day and it only said 2-3 it should definatly be 3+.

Sorry I'm just ranting over here.


----------



## swimmyj1

update* went into the ER had a lot of cramping and it looks like it stopped growing about a week ago heartbeat gone. hcg dropped. so now just waiting for it to be over. I'm sad but at least I have answers. So looks like i will be waiting a little bit to ttc again. ugh


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm so sorry Swimmy. I know how hard it is. I was only 6 weeks or so and never heard a heartbeat and was absolutely heartbroken. If you need to talk and just have someone listen I am def here. As hard as it is I'm glad that you aren't in limbo anymore. Hopefully your cycles will straighten right up and you will get your healthy bfp. It's absolutely horrible to go through. You're def in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## swimmyj1

thanks brandy. im just gonna pout on my couch. eat ice cream and have a good cry. my DH is taking it much harder than I am I think. I really hope its not another year before my next bfp. Tomorrow will be a better day. One day at a time.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes it's def a one day at a time thing. I took mine VERY hard. I'm glad you're ok. I knew something was wrong with mine too with symptoms. It's hard to explain, but you can just tell. I'm sorry your hubby is down also. It's always a hard time. You might have been taking it better because you knew a while ago. I felt like that when mine was over. After all that I went through I was just glad to know and for it to eventually be over with. On a good note you know that you can get pregnant. Everyone told me that and it didn't help but now it makes me feel better. Big hugs to you


----------



## swimmyj1

its weird today i feel a lot better. I'm sure it will come and go. my doctor ordered cytotec to move things along a little faster. I think if i don't start on my own in a few days i'll take it. Thanks so much for being there to vent to, it makes me feel so much better. Idk if i want to try right away or not my doctor said i can probably do clomid again in 1-2 cycles again. just not sure if i will be ready. 

My other big problem is i just want my DH to talk to me instead of saying he is here for me and that he wants to try again right away.


----------



## mama10893

oh swimmy im sorry to hear all that :( but glad you're coping okay! brandy it sucks af got you but good news about ivf!! good luck :)
afm im on CD 16, bding a few times a week, although my SO doesnt seem as into it this month...maybe hes just been busy but its kinda annoying...heres hoping he gets his head back in the game! i have no idea when i ovulate so i basically need to just BD really regularly to try and catch the egg, its a lot of work....no signs of ovulation yet, but i dont expect it for a bit! good luck to you all!


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm on cd5 today. Didn't get our loan money yet so I'm already about this month. I guess we will continue next month. I'm not even trying this cycle. I bd about every other day and never even O'd so it's a waste of time at this point until I can get something to help it along. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## swimmyj1

that medication was horrible! I honestly thought i was dying. My DH called 911 I stood up and it was like a pool of blood everywhere. I will not be taking that again worse pain i have ever been in. Ugh I would rather have a D&C. (sorry i'm just super upset by it)

On a better note Waiting to hear back from the fertility clinic hoping to see them on the 30th so we can get a game plan down. It's been a very up and down emotional roller coaster and I would like to get off of it lol. 

mama- my DH gets like that too sometimes. I think ttc is harder on him than he lets on.

Brandy - i hope your loan goes through and you are not waiting too long


----------



## Brandy_R

Dang Swimmy! Sorry to hear that! That's the pill that pushes it along right? I hope you can get into the Dr soon and start a game plan! 

I am waiting for next cycle and hopefully we can start again. This pretty much marks a 3 month break already. I'm sooooo sick of taking breaks :-/


----------



## swimmyj1

We are seeing a specialist on the 30th my doctor pretty much said she can't help us anymore but hopefully a fertility doc can help us a little more. I just hate waiting, and sitting in my obs office surrounded by pregnant women was so hard today.


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww I'm sorry. I love going to a FS. With pcos they know all about it and what to do. That's awesome you get to go so soon! I can't wait to go! I hope next cycle we can get the ball rolling!


----------



## mama10893

swimmy- yea i think hes just been really tired this month too...hes working a lot of 5 am shifts and just seems beat by time he gets home, but we're still doing every second day, hes such a trooper! heres hoping for this cycle! although i dont think i O until the middle of october because of my stupid cylce...haha but we'll see what happens!

brandy-frustrating about this month! but hopefully your loan comes through and you're good to go next month!


----------



## willowtree24

Sorry haven't been on here. I'm really poorly atm going to hospital next month for my stomach problems. So no talk about babies for me until I'm better. Anyway ultrasound showed I have a blood filled cyst on left side. Just generally every day I feel awful. Do you ladies get lots of pelvic cramps amd twinges or pains every now and then ?


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - i do if i have a cyst. I can always tell when I have one or if its getting bigger by the cramping or weird twinges I get in my pelvic area. Very annoying. I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling good. Keeping you in my thought that everything goes well. 

I don't know why i'm so nervous to see the FS this visit is just them going over what we already know and set up dates for further testing/procedures so it won't be that productive but still. I'm trying to be patent but i really stink at it and so does my DH. This month hes mad that i stopped temping and don't think i will use opk's it will be a nice month off (if he stops bugging me about it hahaha)


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> willowtree24 - i do if i have a cyst. I can always tell when I have one or if its getting bigger by the cramping or weird twinges I get in my pelvic area. Very annoying. I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling good. Keeping you in my thought that everything goes well.
> 
> I don't know why i'm so nervous to see the FS this visit is just them going over what we already know and set up dates for further testing/procedures so it won't be that productive but still. I'm trying to be patent but i really stink at it and so does my DH. This month hes mad that i stopped temping and don't think i will use opk's it will be a nice month off (if he stops bugging me about it hahaha)


Hey I seem to be having lots of pelvic pain all over some sharp stabs in both sides from time to time. I only have a cyst on one side from my ultrasound so I wonder why I would have pain on the other. I actually bought some clear blue ovulation tests and pre conception vitamins. Think I've already ovulated this month though. Have you seen the FS? I'm going to see one in the next month or so. I'm nervous too.


----------



## willowtree24

I need a hug. One of friends found out she's having twins yesterday and my very good friend who I'm godmother to her already 2 boys just found out she's 5 months pregnant ! And didn't know. She didn't want any more children. And here I am still going after a year. She wants me to come to the scan bit I feel as much as I'm so happy I will just cry in pain that it's not me more than anything. So me and my dh just cried yesterday and watched films. When is it my turn. Sorry for the rant but times like these I meed to be positive and think it will be me I just have to be patient. Where is every one I'm their cycles ? X


----------



## Brandy_R

Big hugs to you Willow! I'm sorry you're so down. If it makes you feel any better I've been with my husband for 6 years and we still don't have a baby. One of our friends is having a baby with his gf of like a year because "they didn't pull out ONCE". Pardon my language but idk how else to say it and that's what they said lol. It's def not fair a lot of the time. It feels like no one gets it. I've struggled many times with feeling like no one understands. I just stopped talking about it for the most part besides on here and to like one close friend. I'm on cd 26 and it's another anovulatory cycle. This is cycle two of no ovulation for me. It gets easier because I already know it will never happen on its own, so unless I'm doing treatment I have no hope and that seems to help. It just sucks and there's nothing you can do besides go to the dr and fix things like you are. You're on the right track, just takes a bit. Keep your chin up girl


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Big hugs to you Willow! I'm sorry you're so down. If it makes you feel any better I've been with my husband for 6 years and we still don't have a baby. One of our friends is having a baby with his gf of like a year because "they didn't pull out ONCE". Pardon my language but idk how else to say it and that's what they said lol. It's def not fair a lot of the time. It feels like no one gets it. I've struggled many times with feeling like no one understands. I just stopped talking about it for the most part besides on here and to like one close friend. I'm on cd 26 and it's another anovulatory cycle. This is cycle two of no ovulation for me. It gets easier because I already know it will never happen on its own, so unless I'm doing treatment I have no hope and that seems to help. It just sucks and there's nothing you can do besides go to the dr and fix things like you are. You're on the right track, just takes a bit. Keep your chin up girl

Aww brandy I know I think im having one of them down points. Me and mine 4 years. I know what you mean some people have one night stands and end up pregnant don't even want one or try for one. It upsets me. I feel like I can only talk to close family and friends and here too. My own sister doesn't seem to understand. Gotta keep going haven't we. I'm 10 dpo now and having all the symptoms I did before I had my Mc last dec so I'm terrified to test. Just feels like another month atm. Need to keep battling on . Went to thw hospital today and doctors Wednesday. Hoping this is it though. Think I'm used to seeing bfns. Where are you in your cycle ? Hugs !


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm on cd 26 today. This is my second cycle not ovulating so it's whatever at the moment. My sister doesn't get what I'm going through at all either. Idk tonight is turning into a very hard day. My baby was supposed to be due Wed and I'm not even close to having another one &#128549;


----------



## swimmyj1

lots of hugs girls. Brandy_R - i'm so sorry you due date is coming up :( 

How weird is that a friend of mine over the weekend announced his gf is pregnant with twins.... he jumped bail and is wanted in 2 different states, and they were also using the "pull out" method. He get not one baby but 2 .... its starting to make me such a bitter person. And i'm not liking that i would be 12 weeks not sure why that hit me so hard. (sorry i know i'm being a total whinner sorry :( )

Meeting with the specialist on the 22nd I'm sure it will be all tests run this cycle so hopefully next cycle we will have a game plan ready to go. But tonight im just feeling very defeated by the whole ttc. maybe hiking in the morning after work will make me feel better.


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> I'm on cd 26 today. This is my second cycle not ovulating so it's whatever at the moment. My sister doesn't get what I'm going through at all either. Idk tonight is turning into a very hard day. My baby was supposed to be due Wed and I'm not even close to having another one &#128549;

Aww brandy I know how you feel I would of been due last month and still no baby for me either. But we can do this. On here we can say how we feel and that's what I really like about this site. You were on clomid recently ? I'm hoping he Dr puts me on metformin soon. Lots of big hugs x


----------



## swimmyj1

Do you guys know how long it takes your cycle to return to normal after a MC?? I still haven't started and for the first time ever I want AF to show up lol


----------



## Brandy_R

After my m/c bleed I had a long cycle. After I started they were normal again. Hope it starts soon for you. 

Willow: I was on Femara which is like clomid when I got pregnant with my tubel baby. How you been? I'm just waiting for AF To start. Once you aren't trying anymore you stop caring what day you're on or anything lol. That's where I'm at right now


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> After my m/c bleed I had a long cycle. After I started they were normal again. Hope it starts soon for you.
> 
> Willow: I was on Femara which is like clomid when I got pregnant with my tubel baby. How you been? I'm just waiting for AF To start. Once you aren't trying anymore you stop caring what day you're on or anything lol. That's where I'm at right now

I have looked at those on the Internet and metformin tbh I think there's been a few cycles I haven't ovulated because I thought I got AF but it wasn't my usual af if you know what I mean. Well I've had an endoscopy and colonoscopy and I have gastroesophageal reflux disease and they've taken some biopsys. Hopefully all is well. My stomach is producing too much acid which is why I'm sick alot. When is your af due ? I'm on cycle day 7 atm just had af.


----------



## swimmyj1

AF showed up before my appointment. First time I was happy about that lol. Did thyroid testing. Egg reserve tests. Genetic testing. Going for a sonohystogram on cd 14 and to see if i have any folicles. It's late for the sono but because I don't ovulate cd 14 ever they said it was ok. And I get to do clomid again this cycle with progesterone sense my progesterone is too low. Unless it's a genetic thing he doesn't think we will need IVF. I'm sure most women feel really good after seeing a fertility doc but I hope we actually get a baby out of this.


----------



## Brandy_R

Willow: I'm on cd1 today. Hope they can get your acid issues fixed! I used to have issues like that when I was younger. I would wake up every day and puke up stomach acid. I had to take Tagamet everyday for a few years. Hope you're doing ok.

Swimmy: I'm glad af came for you!! What cd are you on now? I am starting Femara sun!!! We happened to get a little bit of money so I'm starting from the bottom again and working my way up! No more m/c!!! We need some babies!!


----------



## willowtree24

Thankyou brandy I get the results in a few weeks. The waiting is awful. I'm all ready to DTD this month I'm starting my fertile window tomorrow I've got my ovulation sticks I've recently bought some lubricant that's like pre seed. So going to give that a go . Never used it before ! I'm telling you ladies werw gonna have babies ! I'm happy fit you swimmy. What cycle day are you on I'm on cycle day 12 had a negative ovulation stick today. I'm trying to eat more veg in my diet made a lovely miso soup today. Have you ladies found out anything about changing diet ? I've been looking more into it.


----------



## swimmyj1

im on cd 7 today so last dose of clomid yay and this time no crazy emotional breakdown on it hahaha. Going for the sonohystogram on cd 8. Which i've read some myths that it can help you ttc (as long as they don't find any issue). And last big super bonus my fertile window is on a week i don't work so me and my DH will actually see each other hahaha. sorry actually feeling hopeful about this month, even though i know with my record it will be another year until my next bfp. 

Willow I have been reading up on diet changes with ttc. I've heard a lot of success with the pallio diet (only eating foods that are not processed). I'm just not sure how good i would do at it. I just know i really need to cut down on eating in general. 

Fingers crossed we need some good news!!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh you're 2 days ahead of me! I'm on cd 6 today  I have tonight and tomorrow of Femara and I'm DONE! I'm debating on getting a follicle check or just trying opks. I tried looking up if you have to have the trigger shot for pcos and didn't find much. I def don't o on my own so idk if the Femara would make me or if I need the shot and all that :-/


----------



## willowtree24

That's good news then I'm slightly ahead of you ladies I'm cycle day 14 hoping to ovulate soon had my 3rd neg opk today. I'm trying to eat lots of fresh fruits and veg in my meals lately. So do you take clomid just after af to help you ovulate ? I'm feeling abit poorly today though the cold weather is coming so that could be it. I sometimes like to think if I gwt oregnant what month my due date would be .. I get abit ahead of myself sometimes lol I'm sure I'm not alone lol


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - you are defiantly not alone I do the same thing. With my last pregancy i was so excited because my ideal baby would be an april baby. If i get pregnant this cycle it would be a july/aug baby lol. I should not think that far ahead but i can't help it. 

Brandy - I'm going on cd 14 to check my folicles. I wasn't going to sense I usually get a +opk and my monitor shows a peak but I just want to know how many eggs i put out on 50mg for future reference (and because i'm obsessive)

I would think that after 2+ years of ttc i would have gotten more patient at waiting to ovulate but I'm not if anything i think it has gotten worse.


----------



## Brandy_R

I look ahead with due dates also! Ugh lol! For some reason it's easier for me this time around. I decided I'm living my life and I'll take the Femara and if it works great, if not moving right along! I'm sick of sitting around being depressed about it for the last 10 months! At least we're all ovulating and that's a good thing! We're all on the right track! I'm supposed to go in on cd14 for a follicle check also but it's going to be a little later because they aren't usually ready until cd18. I just started opks once a day just in case it happens on its own. I always thought I needed the trigger shot for the follicles to drop? Does Femara/clomid make them drop? If so, why a trigger shot?


----------



## swimmyj1

Im not sure if clomid makes them drop or not hmmm I would definatly as the doc when you go in for your scan. I think my thermometer had bad batteries because my temps have never been so strait. I put in a new one today and my temps were very different. Has anyone done the clear blue advance opk??? i'm doing that again with wondfo and I've never had a problem but it usually gives me a high by now and my opks don't even have a light 2nd line on them. Has me super nervous. But me and my DH have not been in a good place this week so this month might be completely shot anyway lol. 

Really hoping one of us gets some good news around here!!!


----------



## mama10893

Hi ladies! sorry i havent posted in forever! so the last 3 months i have gotten my period on the 3rd of each month...now all of a sudden last night i had the tiniest dot of blood on the toilet paper when i wiped, and nothing else! really hoping this is a positive sign and that AF doesnt show up in two days! what do you guys think?? i was also EXTREMELY irritable and moody friday night, which usually happens the day before AF starts if at all (im a very happy and easygoing person) and noperiod just the dot last night...feeling soooo hopeful this month because id love to be able to tell my family over the holidays! i'll keep you guys posted :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck mama! You aren't out until af shows up! Let us know how it goes! 

Swimmy: Your scan is coming up soon right? I'm on cd 11 today. Spotted a little bit of pink yesterday so I'm not sure what that's about. I've used to digital opks but stopped because they give me peak readings all the time and it's not true. I always have a light line on wandfos. I've never gotten a positive on a lined opk. Hoping I will this month. Do you O without meds?

Willow: How ya doing over there?


----------



## mama10893

Thanks brandy! i was impatient and did a test today and very obvious negative....but af isnt due til tomorrow so theres still hope that it's just too early! ive done an ovulation test every single day since my last period and i get negatives all the time...so maybe i didnt ovulate this month, my cycle is so wonky...but i also may have missed the surge so i have no idea what to think! ugh i just want this to happen for all of us :(


----------



## Brandy_R

Mama: Do you have pcos? I do and that sounds a lot like me. I don't think I o on my own ever


----------



## swimmyj1

Scan showed my lining is nice and thick for cd 14 I only have one mature folicle though, there was another one but its too small. If no bfp this cycle then we are gonna increase the clomid. I have regular cycles but I don't think I ovulate on my own. Both times I've gotten bfp was with clomid, doesn't seem like a coincidence to me. 

Mama - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yay for a mature follicle!!! Did you trigger or do you use opks? I'm going to schedule my scan tomorrow for Monday. I'll be on cd18 but that's been when they are mature my medicated cycles. I'm on cd 14 today and neg opk. We're bd'ing every other day right now just in case it happens and we don't know. Excited to see what you're doing! We will be on the tww together!!!


----------



## ABmommy

TTC #1!!! Excited to make some new friends on here!


----------



## Brandy_R

Welcome ABmommy! We're all ttc #1 also. How long have you been trying?


----------



## ABmommy

Brandy_R said:


> Welcome ABmommy! We're all ttc #1 also. How long have you been trying?


Just started this past month... on my tww now.


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck!

I'm going tomorrow for a follicle check!! Praying I'll trigger tomorrow!! Hope everyone is doing ok!! It's been pretty quit around here lol


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone haven't been here in forever been super busy anyhoo they healthy eating went out the window early on but determined to try again. I'm 9 dpo and going mad I feel like it's a bfn but haven't tested I'm just thinking this way because that's what I always get its so discouraging. I've had cramps though on 7 dpo who knows. How you getting on brandy x


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey Willow!!! I've been wondering how you've been!! Glad you O'd!!! You're lucky you do with Pcos!! I'm ok. Going for my follicle check tomorrow! Praying I can trigger!!! I'll let you know what they say!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

ABmommy - welcome!! bet you won't be waiting long for your bfp

willowtree24- we missed you! I always say wait until 12dpo just to be sure. (but 1/2 the time i don't follow my own advise lol)

Brandy_R - how did the scan go??? 

AFM - no trigger shots yet just doing opks. But bad news we got a call that our genetic testing came back and there are some abnormalities. They want us to come in tomorrow morning and discuss our results. I'm really worried, I didn't really think genetic would be our issue. I know there are all sorts of things that could be wrong doesn't mean it would stop us from having a healthy baby but some things would mean only IVF with genetic testing before implanting which is crazy expensive, or heck there are even some we would have to use a donor for. ughhhh sorry all the bad possibilities are running through my head, and i'm starting to really lose it. :cry::dohh:


----------



## ABmommy

Swimmy- thanks! I go to my doctor today for routine check up so hoping maybe I get good news today! Fx!


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Hey Willow!!! I've been wondering how you've been!! Glad you O'd!!! You're lucky you do with Pcos!! I'm ok. Going for my follicle check tomorrow! Praying I can trigger!!! I'll let you know what they say!!!

That's fantastic news hope it goes well and you can !! We need babies !!! Lol my friends find out the genders of their babies this month I got a little fustrated again lol. 11 dpo now!


----------



## willowtree24

Yeah swimmy I'm trying to wait for af I recon I won't test until she's late or I get stronger symptoms than I am now. In having to pee rather alot and very tired I'm having to take naps bbs are kinda sore too 11 dpo now I'm hoping and praying for a bfp hope you ladies are well. 

Hello ABmommy I hope you got good news !! 

DH is off for a sperm check up soon so I hope that's OK in his department lol


----------



## ABmommy

no news. she thinks the bc is still in my system so guess i'll wait for AF


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry to hear that ABmommy. Always next month for sure! 

Willow, I know what you mean about others pregnancies and it getting you down. It's hard not to but eventually you will have your baby and it will all be worth it <3 When's af due?

Swimmy, sorry you're worried. Why did you have to have the genetic test done? I've heard of it but know nothing about it. Does it mean there's something wrong since you have to go in to discuss the results or is that procedure? Keep your chin up!! Did you O? If so how many dpo are you?

My scan went well. Got a 26 1/2 mm follicle so I triggered tonight. Bd'ing will be in session tomorrow and the following day lol! I promised myself I wasn't testing early also! The nurse said to wait for 16 days to test. We looked it up and that's thanksgiving!!

Let me know how you all are doing!


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Sorry to hear that ABmommy. Always next month for sure!
> 
> Willow, I know what you mean about others pregnancies and it getting you down. It's hard not to but eventually you will have your baby and it will all be worth it <3 When's af due?
> 
> Swimmy, sorry you're worried. Why did you have to have the genetic test done? I've heard of it but know nothing about it. Does it mean there's something wrong since you have to go in to discuss the results or is that procedure? Keep your chin up!! Did you O? If so how many dpo are you?
> 
> My scan went well. Got a 26 1/2 mm follicle so I triggered tonight. Bd'ing will be in session tomorrow and the following day lol! I promised myself I wasn't testing early also! The nurse said to wait for 16 days to test. We looked it up and that's thanksgiving!!
> 
> Let me know how you all are doing!

Af Is due november 14th still haven't tested. I've got a cold today it seems and feel rotten. I'm glad you had good news get bd bd bd bd !! Haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - that's a great size folicle!! Mine was only 18 on cd14 and I oed cd16 so I hope that was good enough. I'm 6 dpo today. 

Willow - fingers crossed! It's weird I also am having a lot of cramps today they actually woke me up. 

My DHs genetic test did have an abnormality called 47 xyy he has an extra chromosome. So we have to go see a genetic concler to asses all of the risks, but it explains my mischarrages so at least we have an answer. Our two options are keep trying we probably will have some more losses but odds are eventually we would get a healthy baby or do IVF with genetic testing of the embryos. I'm just not sure im ready for IVF yet. 

Abmommy - if you have only been off it a few cycles she's probably right. Also it can depend how long you were on it for. Hopefully AF doesn't show up though


----------



## ABmommy

I was on bcp for 8 years and just came off 4 weeks ago. So first cycle being off.


----------



## willowtree24

Ladies my boobs are killing me and I'm so hot !! I also three up at 5 am this morning and am needing to constantly wee. I also have this horrible taste in my mouth. I'm excited but trying to stay sain right now 12 dpo amd I'm going mad symptom spotting. Lol how are you


----------



## ABmommy

Willow FX for you! When are you going to test?

AFM I'm also symptom spotting but also thinking these things are my body trying to regulate after being on bcp for so long. Just for the heck of it I think I'll text next Friday unless I get AF. My nips are sore and tender to the touch. Also having the urge to need to urinate more frequently but I have bladder issues so I think it's because of that.


----------



## swimmyj1

willow can't wait fingers crossed hope the witch stays away!!

I forgot how tired progestone makes me I swear i can't keep my eyes open long enough to get anything done lol. Only 8dpo so 4 more to go until i test.


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks swimmy and ABmommy I don't like testing now I try to steer clear of getting that bfn staring in my face I feel like if I don't test then I won't get a bfn and there's still a possibility. I'm 13 dpo now due af tomorrow so if she doesn't come I will consider testing defiantly not a poas addict I just hate the heartbreak everytime. How do you guys feel about poas


----------



## ABmommy

I agree willow it's not fun to see a BFN. Although this is my first cycle off the bcp so I will probably wait for AF to come but if she's not here by the 22nd I'll probably test (not sure how my cycle is, so don't want to test too soon). If I get a BFN I'll probably retest on the 26th unless I've gotten AF by then. Tbh I don't even know if I ovulated so don't want to waste tests even tho I'm going to order some cheapies.


----------



## willowtree24

So everyone after that massive rant I just had about not taking tests I did because I thought what the heck if im nit I might aswell just a quick test and it's all over with and I can move on to next month. 

Low and behold I took the cheapie went to do some bits and odd jobs came back and there was a clearly visable second line !! I ran to get another cheapie same again 2nd line. Took clea blue digital came up pregnant 1 -2 weeks!! I've tried to let it sink in the past few hours I'm so shocked right now I keep staring at the test thinking no it can't be... so I'm pregnant ! According to my lpm I'm 4 weeks 2 days praying for sticky bean ! Thankyou for all your support ladies you really are fantastic


----------



## ABmommy

Ahhhh willow congrats I got goosebumps reading your post!!!! Fx for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## willowtree24

ABmommy said:


> Ahhhh willow congrats I got goosebumps reading your post!!!! Fx for a sticky bean!!!

Thankyou I still can't believe it. Looks like a July baby. How are you getting on this month ? Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## ABmommy

Awe July baby I want one lol I'm symptom spotting like mad. Trying to hold out testing just because I know it'll be a BFN since I most likely didn't even ovulate this month! Hoping I'm wrong, but assuming the worst.


----------



## willowtree24

ABmommy said:


> Awe July baby I want one lol I'm symptom spotting like mad. Trying to hold out testing just because I know it'll be a BFN since I most likely didn't even ovulate this month! Hoping I'm wrong, but assuming the worst.

I'm the same try not to spot things but sometimes can't help it because it's all you want and think about ! I really hope it's good news I was really angry and emotional with poor dh now I know why he took the brunt of it all poor guy haha


----------



## ABmommy

Awe I'm sure it's all ok now that you have the good news! Women really do go thru a lot when it comes to this I'm not sure men even realize it. So I hope he understands it was a wave of emotion bcuz of the situation. are you going to get a blood test ?


----------



## Brandy_R

WILLOW!!!!! Congrats!!!!! That's sooooooo exciting! Woooo hoooo!!! Prayers for a sticky bean!! All natural as well!!! I'm so happy for you!!! You better stay on the group still lol! 

I'm 1 dpo today lol. I'm just happy to have O'd no matter what the outcome is  I'm not testing early either (if I can help it) I am right there with you on the bfns. They are just so frustrating and such a let down. I'd rather just enjoy having a nice cycle for now then to be sad about early bfns


----------



## swimmyj1

WILLOW OMG YESSSSSSS so happy for you!!! promise you won't leave us though lol I hope its a very very sticky bean!!!! can't wait to hear about your doctors appointments :)

DH and i got into a big fight just before i left for work. stress of his diagnosis really has us in knots. I really hope it won't be long before we are seen but I think we might go see a therapist that specializes in infertility.


----------



## willowtree24

You guys are so sweet thankyou both brandy and swimmy !! Just praying now for a very sticky bean indeed. Yes natural I was only taking folic acid tablets it was my forst month using conception plus abit like pre seed. And o was in fact going to be put on some.medication in December it truly is a miracle. I won't leave you lol of course I won't. My forst appointment as I'm here in the UK is on the 24th Nov first appointment with my midwife. They got me in sooner as I'm concerned about all the horror stories you here in the first trimester. I'm so glad you ovulated brandy that's brilliant !! The tww starts now then for you FX !! 

Aww swimmy I'm aorry you fought it's bound to be stressful it's


----------



## willowtree24

You guys are so sweet thankyou both brandy and swimmy !! Just praying now for a very sticky bean indeed. Yes natural I was only taking folic acid tablets it was my forst month using conception plus abit like pre seed. And o was in fact going to be put on some.medication in December it truly is a miracle. I won't leave you lol of course I won't. My forst appointment as I'm here in the UK is on the 24th Nov first appointment with my midwife. They got me in sooner as I'm concerned about all the horror stories you here in the first trimester. I'm so glad you ovulated brandy that's brilliant !! The tww starts now then for you FX !! 

Aww swimmy I'm sorry you fought it's bound to be stressful but I'm sure everything will be OK I think seeing a therapist is a good idea why not gives more of an insight. FXd !!! Lots of baby dust.
Ab mommy we go through a heck of alot don't we I am waiting till he's home from work to tell him! Im jot sure about blood tests we dont really get them but I might find abit more put at this appointment Baby dust !!


----------



## willowtree24

willowtree24 said:


> You guys are so sweet thankyou both brandy and swimmy !! Just praying now for a very sticky bean indeed. Yes natural I was only taking folic acid tablets it was my forst month using conception plus abit like pre seed. And o was in fact going to be put on some.medication in December it truly is a miracle. I won't leave you lol of course I won't. My forst appointment as I'm here in the UK is on the 24th Nov first appointment with my midwife. They got me in sooner as I'm concerned about all the horror stories you here in the first trimester. I'm so glad you ovulated brandy that's brilliant !! The tww starts now then for you FX !!
> 
> Aww swimmy I'm aorry you fought it's bound to be stressful it's

This just of sent before I finished writing haha .. technology


----------



## Brandy_R

Willow, I'm glad you get to get in so early!! That'll help put your mind as ease. Is it a 6 week ultrasound? Do you have a lot of symptoms?

Swimmy, I'm sorry you guys are going through this! Sorry I didn't comment earlier, this last week has been crazy so it left me scatter brained and I just read all the comments! Maybe therapy will help. It's soooo hard when you can't conceive and it's your fault. I've went through it and have cried and cried to DH telling him how sorry I am we can't have a baby and he deserves someone that can. It really takes a toll on your self esteem. If it makes you fee any better, DH and I got in a fight on O day because he thought bd'ing was just a chore and yada yada. Needless to say I was PISSED and he maned up and got the job done lol! Omg I would have went off if I did allllll that stuff to just dtd when it was time after my ovidrel shot!! Hope things start getting better for you and DH. When are you going to test?

ABmommy, you are totally right on men not getting it a whole lot lol. We're the ones that have to go through it all so I think it's hrs for them to understand. Their lucky haha


----------



## ABmommy

Swimmy I'm so sorry you are going through this. If it's any consolation, my oldest sister and her husband had some issues as well. They had some sort of treatment done (I can't remember what it's called now, but it's a monthly thing) and they were pregnant after the first month of getting it done. So it's still possible. 

Brandy- I get the whole DH thinking bd'ing is a chore. Try to have fun with it!

Willow can't wait to hear about your appts and see scans of little bean!

AFM I'm having zero symptoms to spot... Grrr. Pretty sure I'm out this month (may have never even been in if I didn't O), so not getting my hopes up.


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks 24th Nov seems ages away I'm going through some crazy emotions. Some times I feel no hope other times I'm calm and happy what is happening to me. My nipples are sore now shower time = ouch ! How do I keep myself busy until then I did another test today looks like it's getting darker so that's good right.


----------



## ABmommy

It'll come fast! I should know either way by then if AF arrives or I get a BFP. Yes it's good it's getting darker! Just try to keep yourself occupied. Organize things or clean or get out n about.


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow I know it seems like ages away. I swear it was worse than the tww waiting for ultrasounds and appointments lol.

I was 11dpo today and still bfn so i'm pretty sure i'm out. I'll test again tomorrow but if still negative I'll stop the progesterone and it will be on to next month. 100mg of clomid this time. Still haven't heard from the genetic specialist yet, I'm getting very annoyed that its going to take so long to get in.


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow I know it seems like ages away. I swear it was worse than the tww waiting for ultrasounds and appointments lol.
> 
> I was 11dpo today and still bfn so i'm pretty sure i'm out. I'll test again tomorrow but if still negative I'll stop the progesterone and it will be on to next month. 100mg of clomid this time. Still haven't heard from the genetic specialist yet, I'm getting very annoyed that its going to take so long to get in.

It is so much worse lol i thought tww was bad tryimg to relax take it easy and jeep busy but its on my mind constantly. I pray everything is well. Id maybe give them another ring and explain so you get some more answers. Really hope you get your bfp swimmy are you having any symptoms


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Willow, I'm glad you get to get in so early!! That'll help put your mind as ease. Is it a 6 week ultrasound? Do you have a lot of symptoms?
> 
> Swimmy, I'm sorry you guys are going through this! Sorry I didn't comment earlier, this last week has been crazy so it left me scatter brained and I just read all the comments! Maybe therapy will help. It's soooo hard when you can't conceive and it's your fault. I've went through it and have cried and cried to DH telling him how sorry I am we can't have a baby and he deserves someone that can. It really takes a toll on your self esteem. If it makes you fee any better, DH and I got in a fight on O day because he thought bd'ing was just a chore and yada yada. Needless to say I was PISSED and he maned up and got the job done lol! Omg I would have went off if I did allllll that stuff to just dtd when it was time after my ovidrel shot!! Hope things start getting better for you and DH. When are you going to test?
> 
> ABmommy, you are totally right on men not getting it a whole lot lol. We're the ones that have to go through it all so I think it's hrs for them to understand. Their lucky haha

Brandy ive got a list of them now i am very nauseous. My nipples are sore and swollen i have bloating going on need the toilet for a wee loads feel very hot atm. Im praying for you so much for your bfp


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thanks Willow! I can use all the prayers I can get for sure! Sorry time is going to slow for you! Time is dragging over here also! 5dpo today. Woke up feeling hungover and over slept! I think it's from the progesterone I'm taking. HATE it! 9 more days until testing haha!! 

Swimmy- sorry they are taking so long for the trying place! What the geckos the hold up? I get very frustrated waiting for stuff like that too! Sorry about the bfn! Keep your chin up! You still have some time! I'm always told to test until 14dpo and if bfn then stop the progesterone but everyone is different. Do you hate progesterone as much as me? Lol it's sooooo nasty!!! Your chart looks good though!!!


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Aww thanks Willow! I can use all the prayers I can get for sure! Sorry time is going to slow for you! Time is dragging over here also! 5dpo today. Woke up feeling hungover and over slept! I think it's from the progesterone I'm taking. HATE it! 9 more days until testing haha!!
> 
> Swimmy- sorry they are taking so long for the trying place! What the geckos the hold up? I get very frustrated waiting for stuff like that too! Sorry about the bfn! Keep your chin up! You still have some time! I'm always told to test until 14dpo and if bfn then stop the progesterone but everyone is different. Do you hate progesterone as much as me? Lol it's sooooo nasty!!! Your chart looks good though!!!

You deserve all happiness ! US ladies go through so much to have a baby I feel like I've been on this journey forever lol. Any symptoms at 5dpo brandy ? I wish you luck. I've been waking up earlier than usual which is unlike me lol. 6 days to wait for me and counting. Will you not test until 14 dpo then ? Or do you think you'll be tempted


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah it'll be 14 dpo (I believe). I'm not sure if I'll be temped yet haha. I just tested out my trigger shot so we will see how long I can go without poas lol! I wanted to wait because my nurse said to test then and we looked up the date and it was thanksgiving so I thought that was cool. Now I'm not so sure because I will be pretty shocked if it worked and I'm not sure if I want to be disappointed on the holiday or not. It might be good distraction though. Now I'm kind of debating to test the day before haha. Not too many symptoms really. I'm on progesterone so it's really hard to tell because it could just be that. The last two days I've woke up feeling nauseous until I'm awake for an hour or so. Omg waking up early was what I did when I was pregnant!!!! I always say that's how I'll know when I get pregnant again! It's weird huh? I woke up today before my alarm so I take that as a good sign  

Did you test again Swimmy? Fingers crossed for you!! If not, maybe we will get our bfps for Christmas!!! I will be completely shocked if this is the month for me.


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hey ladies, not sure u remember me but I was on this thread a while ago, I had to take a time out and refocus on my husband, my marriage, new job, and family. . So sorry to read that y'all are still having such a difficult time, it's so hard! Some people make getting pregnant seem so easy. .praying for all of you and for Christmas miracles!


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thanks smyleegrl! Are you back to ttc? Sometimes a much needed break is just the key to collecting your thoughts! We've been trying since Jan and this cycle is our 3rd cycle trying because of breaks! They are forced but still. Always feels like a breath of fresh air when you start again! 

Ok ladies!! TMI alert!! Yesterday (6dpo) I went to wipe and noticed it was slippery! Of course I checked it out and I had ewcm!!! I have never in my life had it EVER! I didn't think my body produced it! Don't know if that's a good sign but that's awesome that I know what it is now haha! Made my day for sure! I am so 50/50 about feeling out this cycle and feeling really good about it! My temp is still climbing but idk much about temping so who knows. No sore bbs. Just the ewcm and some pressure down there is about it. Guess we will see! I am debating to test Monday and then on thanksgiving! I suck at waiting lol. Monday will be 11dpo? Any thoughts?


----------



## ABmommy

Welcome back smylee.

AFM, AF started yesterday. My opks should arrive tomorrow so I can't wait to start using them. Happy I got my period after just coming off bcp in October. FX that's a good sign my body is getting back to normal. 

Brandy- FX for you! When is AF due? I'm too impatient so I'd test Monday if I were you, lol. I suck at waiting too.


----------



## ABmommy

Willow how are you doing and feeling?


----------



## Brandy_R

AF is due in a week. Thanksgiving haha! I decided I'm testing Monday  and if it's bfn, I'll wait till thurs. today my stomach is sooooo bloated and pressure like crazy! If I'm not pregnant, I can't wait for af to release this pressure!


----------



## willowtree24

I hate waiting.. haha what yiu ladies doing to keep occupied. I'm 5 weeks today. I'm staying very positive and thankful of my pregnancy


----------



## Brandy_R

That's good Willow! No need to stress. It doesn't help anything. Man, I need to take my own advice lol. I'm going crazy playing this waiting game. I keep thinking my trigger is out but I tested today and it was a light light pos. Could be the trigger still though (I think). I'm 8dpo today


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> That's good Willow! No need to stress. It doesn't help anything. Man, I need to take my own advice lol. I'm going crazy playing this waiting game. I keep thinking my trigger is out but I tested today and it was a light light pos. Could be the trigger still though (I think). I'm 8dpo today

The waiting game that's all we do for everything isn't it tww waiting to ovulate waiting for appointments lol I might buy a book pass the time abit haha. Was it really brandy ?? I'm praying for you !!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg! Who knows! Still faint positive today. 12 days since trigger and 10dpo. Guess I'll just keep testing until it either eye darker or goes away. Last time the shot was out of my system in like 7days. Idk why to think right now. Pretty annoying to be honest. I'll let you guys know if I ever find out lol


----------



## ABmommy

Willow - your appt is soon! ahh yay! 

Brandy keep us updated!!

AFM it's CD5 and I'm just hanging out waiting to start using my opks - dtd today and DH yet again made a comment afterwards about not being ready for a baby. Swear, I don't know why he goes back and forth but it drives me nuts! I know he wants one, so what the heck?


----------



## willowtree24

Aww ABmommy could he be nervous do you think as it's becoming more real ? Here for you ! Yes tomorrow exciting !!


----------



## ABmommy

I think he is nervous, mostly about being financially ready. We are, but I think he has moments where he just has a freak out. Because now today he's talking about me being pregnant. Gosh doesn't he know my emotions are crazy lol especially with all the little details in trying to get pregnant.


----------



## swimmyj1

So glad you are doing well willow :) I'm so happy for you. 

My fingers are crossed Brandy, anymore testing???

Finally got an appointment with a fertility specialist. unfortunately the clinic is 3 hours from my house. But I would rather drive than have to wait 4 months for an appointment at the one by my house. Fingers crossed for this cycle I would love good news for Christmas.


----------



## ABmommy

Willow how was your appt?

Swimmy I'd rather drive than wait too! No patience here. Fx for you! When is your appointment?


----------



## willowtree24

Hello ladies my appointment went well the midwife took my bloods and urine sample asked me tonnes of questions regarding health and our family histories. I got a massive big bag of info leaflets to read and some free stuff to get amd that was about it. I now have to wait another 6 weeks for my forst scan at 12 weeks in forst week of January if I want one done before then I have to pay £100. I'm gonna sit tight over Xmas and keep busy. Any news brandy ?  how's everyone doing


----------



## smyleegrl324

Willowtree looks like we will be belly buddies, I too am due in july! Congratulations on ur bfp

How r u feeling? My first dr apt isn't until Jan 4, I'll b 11 weeks by then.. I'll b 6 weeks tomorrow and really starting to feel it...super tire and the nausea ...ugh

My dh and I tried since jan for our nuggett..I tried everything...on our 1 yr anniversary..we've been together 9 yrs but finally tied the not last october...we went away and I lived w the motto y.o.l.o..you only live once, I didn't temp, use ovulation kits nothing just enjoyed my husband and food and yes drinks.. after we came home I used ovulation kit and sure enough it was go time..we used preseed and I wore a soft cup and we got it..I got my BFP the day after my husband's bday..it was a great surprise, I was a day late but really crampy so I though af was just making a grand entry...little did I know.. keep your heads upnlafies, I know it's supper hard and stressful...it will happen for u all too! Sending prayers and good vibes ur way!


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy: I'm glad you found a place that can get you in sooner! Waiting sucks enough without having to wait THAT long! My FS is an hour away. It's worth the drive! ESP if you don't have to go too often. Are you doing Clomid again?

Willow: I'm glad your app went well!!! Hope the days go by fast until your u/s!! Just talk to us, we will keep you occupied  How you been feeling?

AFM: I can't seem to get these stupid squinter faint bfps to go away. After a week of messing with it, I decided to stop my progesterone and let af come. The crazy thing is Monday I had a streak of pink when I wiped and CRAZY cramps! Like someone was grabbing my uterus and squeezing pain. So I thought it might have implantation but here I am 4 days later with the same faint faint pos. I'm ready to move to a new cycle.


----------



## ABmommy

Willow I'm sure it'll fly with it being holiday season and lots of things going on. I'm glad your appt went well!

Smylee that's awesome - this is my first cycle using opks but I keep telling myself to still try to have fun with DH and not make it stressful and seem like a chore.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hope the opks help ABmommy! Hopefully it will give you a better idea of your cycle and when to bd!

Af is here today. Onto round two!


----------



## ABmommy

Pretty sure this is my positive opk. DH and I bd'ed about 4.5 hours ago and gonna hopefully get him in the mood to do it later today and also tomorrow. Freaking out! First time using opks and hope I'm reading it right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> Willowtree looks like we will be belly buddies, I too am due in july! Congratulations on ur bfp
> 
> How r u feeling? My first dr apt isn't until Jan 4, I'll b 11 weeks by then.. I'll b 6 weeks tomorrow and really starting to feel it...super tire and the nausea ...ugh
> 
> My dh and I tried since jan for our nuggett..I tried everything...on our 1 yr anniversary..we've been together 9 yrs but finally tied the not last october...we went away and I lived w the motto y.o.l.o..you only live once, I didn't temp, use ovulation kits nothing just enjoyed my husband and food and yes drinks.. after we came home I used ovulation kit and sure enough it was go time..we used preseed and I wore a soft cup and we got it..I got my BFP the day after my husband's bday..it was a great surprise, I was a day late but really crampy so I though af was just making a grand entry...little did I know.. keep your heads upnlafies, I know it's supper hard and stressful...it will happen for u all too! Sending prayers and good vibes ur way!


Congratulations! That's amazing what day in July ? I'm 23rd. It was my first time using concieve plus and it worked ! I reccomended it I also just chilled and thought it wouldn't be my month. It was my forst month using the clear blue ovulation kits with the smiley faces. I was crampy too for a week. I only took the test on a whim. Lol my ultrasound is on 14th jan I've already seen the midwife and applied for my maternity exemption card.


----------



## willowtree24

ABmommy said:


> Pretty sure this is my positive opk. DH and I bd'ed about 4.5 hours ago and gonna hopefully get him in the mood to do it later today and also tomorrow. Freaking out! First time using opks and hope I'm reading it right!

I'd say that's a definite positive !!! Get to the Bd'ing girl  that's the best line I've seen lol. Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## Brandy_R

Woo hoo for the positive opk! Happy bd'ing!!


----------



## ABmommy

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Fingers crossed for you AB !

Waiting for my follicle scan on Wed fingers crossed. Im torn between taking a month off next cycle or continuing ttc. Guess i will just have to wait and see what the genetic specialist says when we go to see them on the 18th.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hope you have some nice big follicles Swimmy! If all goes well you won't have to wait or try again  Fingers crossed! Let us know how it goes!!! 

Today is cd 2 for me. Starting my round 2 of Femara tomorrow. I love this time of ttc, it's soooooo stress free. Just take my meds and wait. The first two weeks go so much faster than the tww lol!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yeah abmommy...u need to keep it fun...I always tried to..dh never knew when I was ovulating..well I'm sure he knew bc I wanted to bd a lot haha but we kept it fun


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> smyleegrl324 said:
> 
> 
> Willowtree looks like we will be belly buddies, I too am due in july! Congratulations on ur bfp
> 
> How r u feeling? My first dr apt isn't until Jan 4, I'll b 11 weeks by then.. I'll b 6 weeks tomorrow and really starting to feel it...super tire and the nausea ...ugh
> 
> My dh and I tried since jan for our nuggett..I tried everything...on our 1 yr anniversary..we've been together 9 yrs but finally tied the not last october...we went away and I lived w the motto y.o.l.o..you only live once, I didn't temp, use ovulation kits nothing just enjoyed my husband and food and yes drinks.. after we came home I used ovulation kit and sure enough it was go time..we used preseed and I wore a soft cup and we got it..I got my BFP the day after my husband's bday..it was a great surprise, I was a day late but really crampy so I though af was just making a grand entry...little did I know.. keep your heads upnlafies, I know it's supper hard and stressful...it will happen for u all too! Sending prayers and good vibes ur way!
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That's amazing what day in July ? I'm 23rd. It was my first time using concieve plus and it worked ! I reccomended it I also just chilled and thought it wouldn't be my month. It was my forst month using the clear blue ovulation kits with the smiley faces. I was crampy too for a week. I only took the test on a whim. Lol my ultrasound is on 14th jan I've already seen the midwife and applied for my maternity exemption card.Click to expand...

You are not going to believe this but im due the 23rd too! Haha that's so funnny


----------



## swimmyj1

Scan showed 2 mature follicles with a possible 3rd depending on when i ovulate. I decided not to do another scan in 2 days just to wait and see when i get a +opk.


----------



## Brandy_R

Dang! Go Swimmy! That's awesome!!!! Congrats


----------



## swimmyj1

My monitor went right to peak and very + opk yesterday morning. So thinking i ovulated last night. Because ohhh man around 8pm last night my right side was killing me. I usually have some ovulation cramps but that was a little much lol. Must be sense there was more than 1. Cd15 is the earliest I've ever ovulated :)


----------



## Brandy_R

That's awesome Swimmy! Hope you catch one of those eggies!!!! That's nice that you're O'ing earlier! I tend to o later but last cycle I think I went in too late so this time I'm trying cd 16. Happy bd'ing!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks im not sure if I ovulated yesterday or today both day's i have had some pretty uncomfortable cramping on the right side. But they did say i could drop one egg then a while later drop the other. This is going to be a very impatient tww.... lol
I think if nothing I might take a break next time because man clomid really messed with me this cycle. 

Anything fun going on for the holidays brandy?


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smyleegrl324 said:
> 
> 
> Willowtree looks like we will be belly buddies, I too am due in july! Congratulations on ur bfp
> 
> How r u feeling? My first dr apt isn't until Jan 4, I'll b 11 weeks by then.. I'll b 6 weeks tomorrow and really starting to feel it...super tire and the nausea ...ugh
> 
> My dh and I tried since jan for our nuggett..I tried everything...on our 1 yr anniversary..we've been together 9 yrs but finally tied the not last october...we went away and I lived w the motto y.o.l.o..you only live once, I didn't temp, use ovulation kits nothing just enjoyed my husband and food and yes drinks.. after we came home I used ovulation kit and sure enough it was go time..we used preseed and I wore a soft cup and we got it..I got my BFP the day after my husband's bday..it was a great surprise, I was a day late but really crampy so I though af was just making a grand entry...little did I know.. keep your heads upnlafies, I know it's supper hard and stressful...it will happen for u all too! Sending prayers and good vibes ur way!
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That's amazing what day in July ? I'm 23rd. It was my first time using concieve plus and it worked ! I reccomended it I also just chilled and thought it wouldn't be my month. It was my forst month using the clear blue ovulation kits with the smiley faces. I was crampy too for a week. I only took the test on a whim. Lol my ultrasound is on 14th jan I've already seen the midwife and applied for my maternity exemption card.Click to expand...
> 
> You are not going to believe this but im due the 23rd too! Haha that's so funnnyClick to expand...

No way lol that's crazy haha I'm so excited ! Have you had any sickness ?


----------



## willowtree24

Happy for you swimmy with your follicles !! I hope you caught the egg this time only time will tell  lots of baby dust. How are you brandy do you have side effects from femara? When are you due next to ovulate do you think  I'm throwing thw baby dust at everyone ! Good luck Ab mommy ! 
I'm officially sick this week nausea is terrible. What's everyone's plans for Christmas.


----------



## ABmommy

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet in here. I'm 5dpo. Had a very vivid dream last night. Yesterday had a very sudden sharp twinge that was gone as quick as it came. Also had a tight pressure feeling in my stomach. DH wants me to test but I have to keep saying it's too soon to know. I'm probably going to test at 10dpo on the 10th. I just need to know.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

ABmommy said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet in here. I'm 5dpo. Had a very vivid dream last night. Yesterday had a very sudden sharp twinge that was gone as quick as it came. Also had a tight pressure feeling in my stomach. DH wants me to test but I have to keep saying it's too soon to know. I'm probably going to test at 10dpo on the 10th. I just need to know.

I am going to start at 8 dpo! This tight feeling is really giving me hope. I have not experienced this, ever. Hey so we will be testing the same day lol!! I will be 8 dpo when you are 10 dpo. 

How fun!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yes, nauseous but bearable...I found out that if I eat 2 gi get snaps in the morning I really helps..but I get bad bloated stomachs evey night...I gave been trying tums..

How about you how are u feeling ? I'm also experiencing the insomnia ...ugh lol but I'll take all over it


----------



## Brandy_R

Hope you caught some eggies Swimmy!!! So exciting about the follicles! Did you get to confirm o? Did you pick a test date yet? We're making Christmas dinner at our house for my family on Christmas. Christmas Eve is always with my in laws . Do you guys have any fun plans for the holidays?

Good luck with testing ladies! That's awesome you're testing on the same day!! Let us know how it goes!!

Willow, hope your nauseousness doesn't get too bad! It's a good thing though! Any other symptoms?

Today is cd 8 for me. Just finished up my Femara and now I just wait until my follicle scan next Monday. Hoping for more than one this time. Other than that, pretty boring this way haha


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> Yes, nauseous but bearable...I found out that if I eat 2 gi get snaps in the morning I really helps..but I get bad bloated stomachs evey night...I gave been trying tums..
> 
> How about you how are u feeling ? I'm also experiencing the insomnia ...ugh lol but I'll take all over it

I'm glad you found something that works ! I've tried ginger ale but that made me more sick. For now bread seems to be working I'm having sandwiches lol I've been getting up 3 times a night to pee. I really wanted pickle in the beginning now I can't go near it. Very strange lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - Can't wait for your scan I have my fingers crossed you have a few growing!! Because I have a million cheapies I probably will start testing super early like 8dpo lol i have a serious POAS addiction. 

LoveIsAllINo & ABmommy - looks like we are in the tww together :)

Got my cross hairs today. Can't believe I ovulated on CD 14. Hope my eggs were good enough. I think i dropped one the night of cd 14 and then the second one on the afternoon of cd 15 is that possible??? 
I'm trying to stay positive but I already know if this month is a no go I think I'm going to be really really disappointed ... It sounds horrible but I'm just trying to prepare for BFN's :(


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, me too Swimmy! I'm only on cd8 and already thinking I'm out lol! It's hard to stay positive after a while. I think it's gets easier though because I used to get my hopes up and they would come crashing down. Now I just assume it's a no and I'm good haha


----------



## willowtree24

Hello ladies all I want to do is eat weetabix and ham sandwiches lol well everything that doesn't sound disgusting lol. Everyone excited for Xmas I am I've got all my decorations up and am embrasing it nearly all presents wrapped too. I hope you get hood news brandy ! And good luck to you in the tww I really hope you get your bfps ladies what an amazing present it would be


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww, thanks Willow! Going for my scan Monday and then it will be time for lots of bd'ing next week at this time. I plan on testing New Year's Eve. How you been feeling? I still have to Christmas shop haha. Got the tree and decorations up though. I love the lights, so relaxing!


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Aww, thanks Willow! Going for my scan Monday and then it will be time for lots of bd'ing next week at this time. I plan on testing New Year's Eve. How you been feeling? I still have to Christmas shop haha. Got the tree and decorations up though. I love the lights, so relaxing!

Yeah good luck brandy ! Catch that egg ! I love christmas lights and late night shopping ! Your going to enjoy christmas I know I am best time of year. I'm feeling nauseous on and off this week. But all good thanks


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - my fingers are crossed! Hope you catch the egg. 

Willow - sorry you have been feeling so poorly hope it doesn't last much longer. 

AFM - trying very hard not to start testing this early (which is crazy) darn POAS addiction. I've been kind of a grinch this christmas season. I love the lights but buying gifts is not something I like doing. I love spending time with family and everything but could we do it without all the gifts lol? Hoping by next week I have a bfp lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thank you so much ladies! Means a lot. I'll let you know how the follicle scan goes Monday. If I can trigger that night I'm not testing until New Year's Eve. I don't plan on it working but we have been trying to save for IVF incase. Idk why but I'm just really relaxed this cycle. I haven't poas once! Just have to keep it up for 3 more weeks haha! 

Swimmy I know exactly what you mean about buying gifts haha!! How many dpo are you? I usually start testing around 8dpo but def not this time. 

Willow, feel better Hun! Lots of saltines and 7up!! And those ham sandwiches you were talking about haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Im only 7dpo but i'm already feeling out. I feel just like last cycle, not at all like my cycles i've gotten a bfp :( Not gonna lie already took a test yesterday (thank god for cheepo's lol). Did some online gift shopping so most of my gifts are now done. The rest I think I'm doing gift cards, and the other I have to go for a drive to pick up lol. Just cant seem to shake this winter blues


----------



## Brandy_R

Man, we need our cycles to be closer!! I'm going for my follicle scan Monday and will hopefully o on Wednesday if everything looks good. Fingers crossed for you Swimmy!! With those follicles you def have a good chance this month! I'm just hoping for two! I did a lot of my shopping online also! It's a lot easier and saves a lot of time. I'll probably be on here a lot more in my tww because I get obsessive like that but I'm trying to just ignore this month. We shall see haha


----------



## willowtree24

Aww swimmy you never know this could be it  I really hope so are you testing every day as you have a poas addiction. Brandy how's the Bd'ing haha hope it all goes well and you catch your egg ! Yeah christmas lights are relaxing I've got stacks of wrapped presents now under the tree ready to give and more to go lol I wish we didn't give presents be a use all the money is always a problem and I feel we've lost the true meaning of what christmas is about I'd rather spend the day with my loved ones cooking playing games ect and not have to worry about who gets what and if they'll like it lol 

AFM I went for an early scan ! I thought I wasn't going to get one I was so nervous and excited at the same time. I had a vaginal one and I was 8 weeks exactly saw it's little heart beating and arms and legs forming was measuring 1 day ahead of what I thought. Everything is well that you all for your constant encouragement and kind words. I pray your time is soon and you have perfect healthy pregnancies


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy don't worry you can chat like crazy during ur tww I'll be on to listen lol. That is how I've been this tww hahaha can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!!! 

Willow - no joke this year I seriously asked my family if we could do away with gifts and just have a good time together ... they were not going for it neither was my DH :( I can't stand how many people just about the gifts. Yay for your scan that is so exciting!!! I'm glad everything is going so well!!!

AFM - I took a test today and was thinking I just had line eye and went to work. Then about an hour later my DH messaged me and asked why I didn't tell him I had gotten a +???? I'm very confused. I'm betting its just a evap line but now i'm super nervous to test tomorrow. ugh one more impatient day at a time lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Anything? I can totally see lines in person but I hate the photos. Can't wait to see what tomorrows looks like
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0567.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Anything? I can totally see lines in person but I hate the photos. Can't wait to see what tomorrows looks like

Swimmy I see the second line keep testing won't you ! Fingers crossed ! I'm excited !


----------



## noodles13

Hello just thought I'd pop by and say hi to everyone and good luck to you all :) 
I am only 3dpo but have no idea what will come this month bfp or af xx


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy those are bfps!!!! I can't WAIT to see your tests tomorrow!! 

Got a 18 1/2 mm ready to go! Nurse said "it's a perfect size"!! Triggering tonight! I feel soooo good about everything today. We got a good plan going for the next few months if it doesn't happen this month or next. We're doing another round of Femara next month and if that's a no, we're going to do a "hybrid cycle" with Femara and injectables! We're going to try that for 3 months and if not....IVF here we come!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah line is definatly there just very light. Those were taken on 9dpo can't believe I got something at all. Gonna go in and have betas drawn so we will see. Im just nervous it will end up badly again :(


----------



## smyleegrl324

swimmyj1 said:


> Anything? I can totally see lines in person but I hate the photos. Can't wait to see what tomorrows looks like


I see them! Yah congrats!


----------



## mama10893

Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in a while! I took a little month break from ttc, but im back at it now! I am on CD 11 and am bding every second day! it is soooo difficult when i have no idea wheb i ovulate! however, i am thinking maybe i only ovulate from one of my ovaries! because i do get a period very consistently every second month within a day or two every time, so im hopeful! i did OPKs every day from my last period on oct 3 until the one i got on dec 4, and never got a positive so thats confusing..although i think i did miss maybe 2 and they werent the exact same time every day, so i have no idea what my body is doing! ive decided im gonna stop withthe OPKs because they just stress me out, just gonna bd every second or third day until my next period is die, and hope i catch the eggie! wish me luck! 

Also, i see we've had some luck while i was gone! congrats smylee, swimmy and willow! haply you all have bfps! and swimmy i hope this time goes perfectly for you!


----------



## Brandy_R

Welcome back mama!!! 

Swimmy did you do a beta? I see your sig and I am VERY excited for you!!! 

Today is O day for me. We were told to bd 24 and 48 hours after the trigger. Got our 24hr done and then decided we were going to do a 36 hour bd because that's usually when the egg drops. Well DH couldn't get the job done this morning...boo. We're still going to bd tonight but now I'm thinking we might be out because I felt nothing at 36 hours and it all hit me at 37 hours. If we would have got that in it would have been PERFECT :-/ I know the egg stays for 24 hrs but UGHHHHHH


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks gals, I'm still super nervous. But who knows maybe this will be my rainbow baby. After 3 years I really hope so :kiss: My beta on 10dpo was 13 (i thought they said 18 at first lol) then 12dpo was 46. So they are pretty happy. They told me I don't have to do betas anymore. Scan on the 4th. But i asked to do another beta on Monday and she said I can get them drawn as much as possible (haha wrong thing to say to me).
Still going to see the genetic specialist friday so fingers crossed. Also here is my test from today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0598.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Brandy_R

Looking good Swimmy


----------



## mama10893

swimmy im really hoping that this is your sticky bean!!! lotsssss of baby dust to you!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Thanks gals, I'm still super nervous. But who knows maybe this will be my rainbow baby. After 3 years I really hope so :kiss: My beta on 10dpo was 13 (i thought they said 18 at first lol) then 12dpo was 46. So they are pretty happy. They told me I don't have to do betas anymore. Scan on the 4th. But i asked to do another beta on Monday and she said I can get them drawn as much as possible (haha wrong thing to say to me).
> Still going to see the genetic specialist friday so fingers crossed. Also here is my test from today :happydance:

Congratulations swimmy !! Fantastic bfp! I hope this is your little sticky bean ! Ave you got any appointments set up ?


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in a while! I took a little month break from ttc, but im back at it now! I am on CD 11 and am bding every second day! it is soooo difficult when i have no idea wheb i ovulate! however, i am thinking maybe i only ovulate from one of my ovaries! because i do get a period very consistently every second month within a day or two every time, so im hopeful! i did OPKs every day from my last period on oct 3 until the one i got on dec 4, and never got a positive so thats confusing..although i think i did miss maybe 2 and they werent the exact same time every day, so i have no idea what my body is doing! ive decided im gonna stop withthe OPKs because they just stress me out, just gonna bd every second or third day until my next period is die, and hope i catch the eggie! wish me luck!
> 
> Also, i see we've had some luck while i was gone! congrats smylee, swimmy and willow! haply you all have bfps! and swimmy i hope this time goes perfectly for you!

Thanks mama.  it is possible then that you only might ovulate from one side it does sound that way lots of luck for this month ! Opks can be expensive can't they which ones did you use if you don't mind me asking ? I used them cheap ones for a while and obky a couple of months did they work. I think with me it was random lol


----------



## willowtree24

Hello ladies congratulations swimmy so excited for you that's a good bfp! Praying for you your sticky bean. How are you brandy ? How's your cycles going ? 

AFM I'm 9 weeks tomorrow still nervous can't fit into any of my trousers and either want to eat everything or throw up everything lol. I don't know how to put pics on here anyone help me out ? Lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg that would be so cute to post a pic Willow!!! I know you have to go to your profile and there's something there to put a pic up! 

I'm doing good! 1dpo today! Just got done with all the bd'ing and just started my progesterone. Now onto the dreaded tww. I think I'm going to test New Year's Eve. I'm not that excited to test so I think I'll be able to do it this time lol


----------



## mama10893

willow: i used first response OPK's, the 20 day one! so it remembers your levels and stuff...kind of annoyed i never got a positive because now im questioning everything! 

brandy: baby dust!!!!!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yah...swimmy love seeing that extra line! Fingers crossed


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Omg that would be so cute to post a pic Willow!!! I know you have to go to your profile and there's something there to put a pic up!
> 
> I'm doing good! 1dpo today! Just got done with all the bd'ing and just started my progesterone. Now onto the dreaded tww. I think I'm going to test New Year's Eve. I'm not that excited to test so I think I'll be able to do it this time lol

I tried to do the picture but really haven't a clue lol. Good luck in your tww ! I'm sure it will go fast being christmas  I can't believe we've been talking since January where's this year gone lol. Any plans for new years yet ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Willow, you have to go to user cp and then attachments. I think you have to be in the pc version, not the mobile version. If not, Swimmy will have to tell us when she gets on again lol. 

I am 2dpo. Already feeling out. You all can just call me "good luck chuck" but with ttc. I'm not joking, if someone needs to get pregnant just have them talk to me. It's happening so much that I'm running out of people in the same boat as me to talk to because everyone is pregnant.....sigh


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy I'm sorry :( it will happen for you. I just know it will (ps remember the ending he got his girl lol). 

As for posting pics I did it on my computer I've never tried on my phone lol. Willow I can't wait to see pictures!!! It's under the advanced reply. Add an attachement. :) 

This weekend has been super emotional. My mom figured out I'm pregnant again because I didn't want to drink. And then my DH confirmed it. She was so negative again. Saying I'm not really pregnant it's too early for it to mean anything and I shouldn't change my life around until further "if I even get that far" because I will regret not having fun when it doesn't go well.... So now I just keep having all this doubt that it's not going to go well. Sorry I'm just stupid emotional I knew once she found out she would be like this. 

Seeing the genetic specialist was helpful. They said there isn't a high risk of miscarriage with xyy and it isn't usually passed.

Going for an ultrasound on the 4th and one more beta on Tuesday my last one almost doubled but I did get it checked after 39 hours not 48 lol. 
Sorry long post gals.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy. I think the progesterone was getting the best of me the first couple days. I was just emotional and weird. But I knew it and just went to the room and had a beer and watched some lifetime alone. Woke up yesterday being my happy go lucky self (Thank God). You're right about that movie though haha!! Thanks for that! Really does help! 4dpo today. Feel nothing 

Swimmy, that's awful that your mom says stuff like that! I don't blame you for not wanting to tell her! It's common to have M/cs before your rainbow. I almost feel it's too common. Don't listen to all that negative gibber! Maybe she's just trying to not get her hopes up or something. But she shoudnt be saying stuff like that to you. I'm telling everyone that I think I have an ulcer so that's why I'm not drinking when I get a bfp haha. Or that I'm hungover but an ulcer I can get away with for a couple months so that's the plan lol. Please don't be sad and listen to negative stuff. The only thing we have is hope on these boards and gosh dang it NO ONE is going to take that away! I'm glad you get your beta soon. That should help ease it a bit and the u/s will def help!!! Keep your chin up!! Big hugs to you!


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - thank you I'm trying not to let what she said get to me too much but shes right it is so early I shouldn't be too excited. (doesn't mean I'm going to go out and drink though) I might totally use your ulcer idea during christmas haha. That or I was gonna drink pop and say it was a rum and coke :) hahha I really hope you have some good news this cycle!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you Swimmy! Means a lot. It's gotta be my time soon! I'm pretty calm this cycle for the most part about it. I think you get used to it after a while lol. 11 days until testing! It seems to be going by pretty fast so far! Everytime I get the urge to be obsessive I just do something else. I don't feel any different. The only thing I have is my ovaries have like pinches in them. Idk if it's because I had a really hard o or what. I was pretty sore the next day after! And it wasn't from bd'ing lol


----------



## Brandy_R

The rum and coke idea is good if they will believe you! I'd get busted out though with people I know lol. I'll be past all the holidays. Well I better think of something for if I get my bfp on nye!! I might just use the hungover idea ;-) Anyone else have pinches in their ovaries around 4dpo? I don't think I've had them like this but I haven't been sore after o since I got pregnant in February


----------



## willowtree24

I'm sorry you were feeling down brandy :-( I feel bad for posting sometimes because I don't it to seem like im rubbing it in. I know it will happen for you I believe !! Have you had any more symptoms in your tww ? I've heard pinching is a good sign I just hope this is it for you. I'm not feeling very festive any longer lol I did get a 32 piece Ferrero rocher box from work as a present and I keep staring at it haha


----------



## Brandy_R

Willow, don't feel bad for posting! You deserve it! We've been talking on here for almost a year so I know you do! My progesterone was just getting me down for a couple days. I'm 6dpo today so I'm past all that now thank God!! Still not feeling much. Only have had the pressure move down lower now. It doesn't hurt just noticeable. Only a couple of other things but I think it's because of other reasons. Like chocolate sounds soooo nasty and I'm getting so sick of sugar but I think that's because it's around me so much that I'm getting sick of it. Stuff like that. Idk anymore because I felt way more last month but it was a bfn so who knows lol. Maybe I'm just getting used to the progesterone or something. Halfway done with the tww tomorrow!! Woo hoo! How you been feeling?


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow no don't feel bad I love having you on here! I think I have some bad news I noticed the last 2 days while putting my progesterone in that my cervix is open.... All of my mc had this. :cry:


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry to hear that Swimmy. You never know though! You have to keep positive until you have a reason not to be!!! How were your levels this week? 

Willow, I am sorry if you thought I was talking about you ladies on this board, but I wasnt. It's people in my life but I usually am good at not comparing my ttc with others buuuuut sometimes I slip. 

Did any of you ladies fee anything at 7dpo? I don't feel a thing! Last month I had a lot of pressure and bloating, then this month nothing! Just ovary feelings once in a while but that's it. I think I'm going to prepare myself for another bfn round.


----------



## swimmyj1

Only thing I had 7dpo was some breast tenderness but I have that even if af is coming. Fingers still crossed!

I'm trying to stay positive. I'm just gonna stop checking my cervix whatever is gonna happen will. Nothing I can do about it. I'm just gonna wait until the 4th and see what is what. My last hcg doubled again within 48 hours. I just wish it was higher. 18dpo it's 343. Last 2 days my back has been killing me I think I pulled it at work :( anyway horrible storm here lots of hail and rain not very christmasie


----------



## Brandy_R

That's true Swimmy. It really is going to work out how it does weather you worry or not. At least your u/s is soon! Hopefully you'll see a little heartbeat <3

It's been rainy here also. DEF not Christmassy lol


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks I know how you feel though I used to get so jealous of people who are pregnant I think it's normal when your trying yourself and haven't managed to get there yet. I'm still in shock tbh I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow where's that gone 3 weeks untill my next u/s. Aww swimmy try not to worry be positive you have an u/s soon ? I did feel sick around that time possibly from 8 dpo had to wee more too. It's raining and cold here no snow or ice for us yet. Wishing everyone a very happy Christmas hope you have a brilliant day with friends and family !!


----------



## swimmyj1

I have just been so sleepy the last few days just going going going. I really just need a few day stretch off work where I don't have to drive a ton of hours to go to family stuff. Am I a bad person if I say I'm sick and don't drive 5 hours to go to another family party this up coming weekend? this will be my 4th week in a row of driving on my days off. Feeling a little better my symptoms are getting worse and my cervix seems to be closing (ya i know i said i wouldn't check lol) 

Brandy - any news on testing??


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> I have just been so sleepy the last few days just going going going. I really just need a few day stretch off work where I don't have to drive a ton of hours to go to family stuff. Am I a bad person if I say I'm sick and don't drive 5 hours to go to another family party this up coming weekend? this will be my 4th week in a row of driving on my days off. Feeling a little better my symptoms are getting worse and my cervix seems to be closing (ya i know i said i wouldn't check lol)
> 
> Brandy - any news on testing??

5 hours is a very long drive tbh Idlf I were you I'd be considering the same thing but depends on what's happening who's there ect if it's someone you haven't seen for a long time I'd be inclined to go. But I know the tiredness I'm week 10 and just getting over the tiredness but now nausea is back lol. You and your cervix haha I haven't checked mine just going with the flow I'm going to London tomorrow on a trip bought for me for Christmas so excited !!


----------



## willowtree24

willowtree24 said:


> swimmyj1 said:
> 
> 
> I have just been so sleepy the last few days just going going going. I really just need a few day stretch off work where I don't have to drive a ton of hours to go to family stuff. Am I a bad person if I say I'm sick and don't drive 5 hours to go to another family party this up coming weekend? this will be my 4th week in a row of driving on my days off. Feeling a little better my symptoms are getting worse and my cervix seems to be closing (ya i know i said i wouldn't check lol)
> 
> Brandy - any news on testing??
> 
> 5 hours is a very long drive tbh Idlf I were you I'd be considering the same thing but depends on what's happening who's there ect if it's someone you haven't seen for a long time I'd be inclined to go. But I know the tiredness I'm week 10 and just getting over the tiredness but now nausea is back lol. You and your cervix haha I haven't checked mine just going with the flow I'm going to London tomorrow on a trip bought for me for Christmas so excited !!Click to expand...

Swimmy how do you go about getting a ticker like the one you have ? Can I do it on here ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Glad everyone is doing well! Let us know how both your ultrasounds go! 


I'm 11dpo and bfn here. Surprise surprise. Over it......


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - yay for London!!! that will be fun. I just googled pregnancy ticker and clicked on the 1st link lol. I'm trying to be more positive about being pregnant and not so negative that it will fail. Even though today my symptoms are gone :( gonna have betas done one more time in the morning (i'm sure my doc will think im even more crazy lol) 

Brandy_R - damn :( I wanted you to have a bfp! my fingers are still crossed. you deserve some good news


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy. I think I got a couple more days and then I'm officially out. Trigger just got out yesterday. One good thing is we decided to do our hybrid cycle next cycle!! Today was a rough one in the beginning but it's ending nicely and that's all I can ask for. I'll let you all how the next few days goes. 

When's your ladies u/s?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey guys ! Swimmy I've tried to do the tracker think I've cracked it lol. London was fab had a blast. Now for new year then onto next year were house hunting now need a better place new beginnings in January. I'm sure everything will be fine  I now how hard it is not to worry and let your mind wonder I took it every day at a time I think that's all you can do and be positive I believe ! Brandy your still not out are you testing tomorrow ?


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, I'm out! 16dpo today. I stopped my progesterone yesterday so af should be here tomorrow or so. Onto our hybrid cycle. 

Love the trackers ladies! It's cool to see how big your babies are!


----------



## smyleegrl324

Ok something happened and my computer said i reported a post...I surly hope not...so sorry if I did...ugh 

Hey ladies, again sorry it's been a while .. it's been crazy here...

Swimmy stay positive.. I didn't have be many symptoms other then sore boobs weeks 5 and 6...7 I had days where I was taking test bc I had no symptoms at all.. not one.. but here I am 11 weeks tomorrow..so keep praying and stay positive and enjoy your Lil nugget 

Brandy ur chart looks amazing.. I didn't get my bfp until I was 2 days late for af.. I implanted on Fri and got my bfn sat afternoon..so don't count your self out until that witch comes, and I pray she doesn't 


Willow..how r u feeling..this week was terrible for me. The others weren't too bad.. 1st dr apt monday...can't wait to hear that heart beat!
Hope everyone had a wonderful new years! Fingers crossed for some sticky beans..baby dust to all


----------



## swimmyj1

Smyleegrl - im glad everything is going so well for you. Hope your right about the symptoms mine have been coming and going randomly. Hoping tomorrow I get some good news. 

Brandy - how are you doing? Ready for that super cycle?


----------



## willowtree24

smyleegrl324 said:


> Ok something happened and my computer said i reported a post...I surly hope not...so sorry if I did...ugh
> 
> Hey ladies, again sorry it's been a while .. it's been crazy here...
> 
> Swimmy stay positive.. I didn't have be many symptoms other then sore boobs weeks 5 and 6...7 I had days where I was taking test bc I had no symptoms at all.. not one.. but here I am 11 weeks tomorrow..so keep praying and stay positive and enjoy your Lil nugget
> 
> Brandy ur chart looks amazing.. I didn't get my bfp until I was 2 days late for af.. I implanted on Fri and got my bfn sat afternoon..so don't count your self out until that witch comes, and I pray she doesn't
> 
> 
> Willow..how r u feeling..this week was terrible for me. The others weren't too bad.. 1st dr apt monday...can't wait to hear that heart beat!
> Hope everyone had a wonderful new years! Fingers crossed for some sticky beans..baby dust to all

Thanks !! How exciting ! Bet you can't wait do you get to record it on your phone ? My 12 weeks scan is just under 2 weeks and my midwife said I get to record thw heartbeat on my phone. I did see the heartbeat at my 8 week ultrasound just not hear it but everything looked good. I've not been as tired little bit of nausea and bowel problems tmi haha also major food aversions I didn't believe in food aversions and now I'm like ... yeah I get it now lol getting a bump it's probably bloat but hey lol I've only told my family so far and 1 friend but it's getting harder to hide lol how are you feeling now ? :')


----------



## swimmyj1

I don't know if they are going to let me record it. I really hope so, DH is coming with me and Ive heard weird things that they don't let them in the room during a transvaginal, I hope that is wrong. At the least I hope we get a picture if all is well.

I can't believe your almost 12 weeks! That's so exciting!! I would want to sing it from the roof tops at that point. One of my friends know and my aunt and uncle who have had multiple mc they are my life lines. And then of course my negative mother ugh. 

But on sad news my uncle lost his 5 year battle with cancer yesterday :( I hate cancer!


----------



## mama10893

hey guys! so im still just chugging along...due to my weird cycle af is due a month from today, i've been bding every second day and the other day i was retaining water in my feet really bad, which doesnt really happen to me, and today my nipples are a tad sensitive...trying not to read too much into it, but its hard to not be somewhat excited! i think im not gonna test unless af is late though...unless i see a lot more symptoms between now and then haha...i'll keep you all posted! glad everyones doing well! brandy i have my fingers crossed for this month for you!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> I don't know if they are going to let me record it. I really hope so, DH is coming with me and Ive heard weird things that they don't let them in the room during a transvaginal, I hope that is wrong. At the least I hope we get a picture if all is well.
> 
> I can't believe your almost 12 weeks! That's so exciting!! I would want to sing it from the roof tops at that point. One of my friends know and my aunt and uncle who have had multiple mc they are my life lines. And then of course my negative mother ugh.
> 
> But on sad news my uncle lost his 5 year battle with cancer yesterday :( I hate cancer!

Swimmy they should defiantly let you take your DH for the ultrasound even if it's a trans vaginal well I would hope so ! I'm excited for you I know 12 weeks 5 days to go and 11 days until my next U/S can't believe it. My mum was negative at first I think because she had a few mc 's in the past and it was scary she's excited now she tells strangers when we're out who don't know us lol I'm sorry about your uncle cancer is evil I lost my aunt to ovarian cancer 4 years ago. Wish there was a cure !!


----------



## Brandy_R

Smyleegrl, thank you for the kind words! Hope you're doing well!

So sorry to hear about your uncle Swimmy. Prayers for you and your family. This is the furthest you've gotten in your pregnancies right? I think you got your rainbow on the way <3 I'd def complain if they don't let your hubby in for your u/s! That's a special time that you both have been waiting a very long time for and he deserves to be part of it with you.

Willow I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already!!!!! You must post a bump and u/s pic for us when you find out how!!! Id LOVE to see!!! 

Hope you catch that eggie Mama!!!! Sounds like you should be covered with the bd'ing! 

AFM: I've had one hell of a crazy last few days. I think I got a bad batch of ics because I kept getting faint bfps but then they would be neg. I stopped my progesterone a couple days ago. Didn't start this morning so I took a frer and it was a faint (but def there) bfp. I was about to call the dr for a beta and realized it's Sunday! Well a couple hours later af started and it's def a painful one. I usually just get a little bit of dull pressure. Now I'm hoping I didn't make the wrong decision by stopping the progesterone. Can't dwell on it now but I just have to keep looking forward to next cycle. I started my "flow" about 6pm tonight so I would consider tomorrow cd1 because it started later right? Sorry this is so long, just so much that happened.


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy_R said:


> Smyleegrl, thank you for the kind words! Hope you're doing well!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your uncle Swimmy. Prayers for you and your family. This is the furthest you've gotten in your pregnancies right? I think you got your rainbow on the way <3 I'd def complain if they don't let your hubby in for your u/s! That's a special time that you both have been waiting a very long time for and he deserves to be part of it with you.
> 
> Willow I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already!!!!! You must post a bump and u/s pic for us when you find out how!!! Id LOVE to see!!!
> 
> Hope you catch that eggie Mama!!!! Sounds like you should be covered with the bd'ing!
> 
> AFM: I've had one hell of a crazy last few days. I think I got a bad batch of ics because I kept getting faint bfps but then they would be neg. I stopped my progesterone a couple days ago. Didn't start this morning so I took a frer and it was a faint (but def there) bfp. I was about to call the dr for a beta and realized it's Sunday! Well a couple hours later af started and it's def a painful one. I usually just get a little bit of dull pressure. Now I'm hoping I didn't make the wrong decision by stopping the progesterone. Can't dwell on it now but I just have to keep looking forward to next cycle. I started my "flow" about 6pm tonight so I would consider tomorrow cd1 because it started later right? Sorry this is so long, just so much that happened.

Neither can I it's flown by 11 days and counting till u/s I tried to add a picture and it said file not compatible don't know why I'll have another go. Will you go see your dr straight away to talk about what's happened then on Monday or ring up ? Wonder why you got those bfps I hope everything is ok !! Lots of baby dust


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - I had a batch of bad tests one cycle it drove me crazy i was getting bfp but my blood tests were 0. So annoying!

AFM - got to see a heart beat today 121 :) but our darn bean was in a strange spot in the sac. Of course right in this crevice so the crl was only measuring 5 weeks 6 days. Or doc said that was most likely due to not being able to get a good picture. Hopefully next scan in 2 weeks gives us a better look.


----------



## willowtree24

:thumbup::happydance: I've managed to upload my 8 week scan picture. I know how to do it now ! Hurray
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-11-12-15-15.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## willowtree24

That's brilliant !! I didn't get to hear mine at 8 weeks and I won't get to hear it at 12 weeks either just see it on thw screen I'm so tempted to buy one of them dopplers but I've heard many bad things about it damaging the development ect so I'm not sure ow. Did you get a picture ?


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe hello baby!!! Within 24 hours I now have myself back to freak out mode that this one isn't gonna be good. Wtf is wrong with me!!! 
Willow did you ever have a 6 week scan?

I did get a picture but it totally sucks. Here is one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Brandy_R

Awwww!!! Adorable little beans!! So exciting to have some good news on this thread after all we've all been through!!! Too cute! 

Cd 2 for me. Starting my Femara tomorrow and waiting for the nurse to call me back on the details for our hybrid cycle. All new stuff so this will be interesting!


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy I think it's normal to fee that way after what you've been through. That'll def be me lol


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck brandy ! Tell me.more about thw cycle your doing this month your doing something different aren't you ? Lots of baby dust for this cycle ! It's horrid weather here lots of rain. 

Swimmy I never got a 6 week scan I wasn't even suppose to have one at 8 weeks my first one was 13 weeks ! But I had cramping and was worried so I went in to hospital and they sent me for a scan that morning and everything was fine  I was really nervous and worried up until my 6th week and then I calmed down and just found peace I just thought if this baby is meant to be then everything will be fine. It's compleatly understandable I thought the worries stopped when you got pregnant after all the joy and tears lol seems not i don't even get to hear the heartbeat until around 20 weeks apparently. It sucks big time


----------



## Brandy_R

I think all that is totally normal! I will be a nervous wreck for the first 12 weeks! Ugh lol! But like Willow said, if it's meant to be, it will 

I'm doing a combo/hybrid cycle. I usually do Femara but for some reason they switched it to clomid? I'm not sure why but I'm going to ask. I have my baseline scan Thurs and then I start my shots fri! Let's hope I get a nice response but not over stim! I am a little nervous about the clomid though.


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - I've heard clomid gives you more of a chance of multiple eggs and Femera doesn't. I can't wait to hear about how this cycle goes for you! So excited!!!

Willow - i'm trying to find peace in what will happen will. It sounds silly but i bought some adult color books and those are sooo calming.


----------



## willowtree24

Oh good luck brandy yes I've heard that too higher chance of multiples. I hope you feel good this cycle ! Hope it all goes well. 

I've been looking at apartments don't think I'm going to fit me dh and a baby in here would like somewhere bigger with lots more space


----------



## mama10893

hey guys! im glad everyone is still doing well! so far for me im not sure whats going on, nipples are still quite sensitive...i did a test yesterday and BFN of course...although im not sure when i ovulated, if i even did, or maybe my nipples are sore cause im ovulating now? i decided to take a break from OPKS and just BD all the time and if it happens then cool, but i think the tests were just adding stress! im gonna do my second test in a few days, and if thats a BFN im gonna wait until after my period is due on feb 3 or so :) hoping i get lucky this cycle, as my moms birthday is the 28th and id love to surprise her with the news of becoming a grandma! she wants this for me so bad, and is the only person who knows i am ttc! i am so lucky to have her! anyways swimmy i have a good feeling for you! i think everything is going to be fine :) and willow im so happy you're progressing well and i loved the picture! brandy, good luck with this cycle! baby dust to you:):):)


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks ladies! That would make sense as to why they switched it. ESP since I've been just getting 1 follicle with the Femara. I've always heard of horrible side effects so I'm a little nervous but it's worth it to get more follicles, I guess!! Starting the clomid tonight and baseline u/s tomorrow morning. Here goes nothing!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama - thanks I hope your right. I seemed to have calmed down a lot the last few days. Willow you were right it's weird I just kind of got calm about it and am hoping for the best. DH still is a little too hopeful for me example already comparing strollers and car seat ratings. I think seeing a heart beat made him feel like we are 100% clear lol

Brandy - the side effects are definatly a little more annoying with clomid. I noticed with 100mg I had crazy hot flashes and would wake up covered in sweat, still had it with 50mg but not as bad. And only went crazy on clomid one cycle lol. My fingers and toes are crossed. How many mg are you taking? And are they doing folicle scans?


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy. I need some good luck. I'm taking 100mgs of clomid. I'm at my baseline u/s now and fx can start my shots tomorrow as well. I'll probably be getting scans every 3-4days this cycle. I'm hoping it's not too long because the u/s are $230 a pop!


----------



## willowtree24

Wow brandy that's alot isn't it. What it takes to have babies. How'd it go can you start your shots ? Thinking of you :') 

My scan is a week today ! Scary and I'm also moving house in 28 days going to be a busy bee aren't I lol


----------



## mama10893

im trying not to read too much into things but i was spotting today! no cramps at all, no AF due, it took me completely by surprise and i always know when AF is coming...when i wiped the toilet paper was pink and nothing more than that! (sorry if tmi lol) im really hoping its a good sign...will test in a few days and see what happens


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> im trying not to read too much into things but i was spotting today! no cramps at all, no AF due, it took me completely by surprise and i always know when AF is coming...when i wiped the toilet paper was pink and nothing more than that! (sorry if tmi lol) im really hoping its a good sign...will test in a few days and see what happens

Yay mama that is a positive sign  hold on and re test like you said lots of baby dust to you ! It's so hard not to read into things isn't it ttc has sp many ups and downs.


----------



## mama10893

sadly i do think is a weird af :( i now have cramps and its quite a bit heavier...guess im out for this month :(


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry af gotcha mama. Keep up the positive attitude! Have you ever looked into why your cycles are so long? I feel bad for you because you only get to try half the time. You sound a lot like me when im not on fertility meds. 

Thanks Willow! Scan went well! Starting shots tomorrow! I take 100ius a day until next Friday. So I'll be stimming for 8 days. Makes me a little nervous but I have to trust that they know what their doing.


----------



## mama10893

i have tried...theyve done tests and ultrasounds and everything seems normal i guess..originally i thought i had PCOS as it runs in my family but they said there isnt an abnormal amount of cysts...but there was low blood flow to one of my ovaries so im thinking maybe i dont always ovulate from that side...but no one seemed to take it seriously cause i didnt have a doctor so was always going to walk ins...i finally have a doctor now and she knows im ttc so hopefully she'll help me look more into it! i just want this so bad :( its so frustrating when your body doesnt work the way its supposed to!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama im sorry :( I hope your new doc finds some more answers. Was your DHs sperm count normal?

Brandy - hang in there I know how hard all these drugs can be. Can't wait to hear how your next scan goes


----------



## willowtree24

That's great brandy ! I know you put so much hope into that they're doing things right it is scary ! I'm sorry af got you mama I hope you find a good dr who will look into it properly if you don't ovulate from 1 side then that could be a cause I just hope that you get some answers it's hard not knowing what's happening


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks ladies. Tonight's my last night of clomid and then I just keep doing my shots until I go for my scan Friday. I don't feel anything like I usually do with Femara so I'm not sure what that means but I'm not sure I felt much my injecactables cycle. It'll be very interesting what the scan shows. I haven't took clomid before and haven't used injectables like I am now. Just praying it all works out


----------



## mama10893

yea his sperm count was good..of course it's me haha i have the worst luck! but i am quite a bit overweight so i'm now on a diet and hoping losing some weight will help! so fingers crossed lol


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hello ladies! Sounds like lots of stressing going on...as hard as it is try and relax, maybe try some yoga ..it helped me..and just sitting down and getting lost in a good book...I was just like u tho stressed until about week 7...then I called some...
Celebrated my birthday this week and got the best early bday gift..we got to see our nugget and hear the heart best...I wasn't even supposed to get a u/s but my dr did one.yahh.but cld t get clear pic bc my uterus is tilted and nugget was jumping all over the place but we did get one clear shot of our lil one..so exciging.next u/s is Feb 1 and if baby cooperates we will find out sex!

Mama don't count ur self out..I had really bad cramping rt b4 af was supposed to come and I got my bfp
Willow and swimmy love the pics.wish I cld have gotten on...hopefully next time 

Baby dust to yall..still praying for u all..praying for sticky beans and healthy babies!


----------



## swimmyj1

Gonna rant here a minute. Went home for my uncle's funeral it was a lovely service, but I have been crazy sick this last week. Just nauseous 99% of the time, which I could totally deal with if my family hadn't insisted on everyone going out to eat/drink after. I really wanted to bail but family is important. Walking into the brewery were we were having lunch was the strongest beer smell ever and idk I just couldn't take it and ran outside and vomited. :dohh: Trying to pull it together went back in. And apparently my DH decided that was a good time to tell everyone our good news :nope: I'm a little angry. I'm not even 8 weeks I get he's excited but still!! Anyone feel like I'm over reacting I've been doing that a lot lately lol.


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh man! I would be pretty upset if I was you, but just because of what we've been through. ESP when you're already on edge and it seems like that would add to it a bit. Buuuut guys don't think like us and he probably didn't think it was as big of a deal as it would be to us. I would tell him if he tells anyone else you'll kill him haha! I think it's the male trait -_-


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Gonna rant here a minute. Went home for my uncle's funeral it was a lovely service, but I have been crazy sick this last week. Just nauseous 99% of the time, which I could totally deal with if my family hadn't insisted on everyone going out to eat/drink after. I really wanted to bail but family is important. Walking into the brewery were we were having lunch was the strongest beer smell ever and idk I just couldn't take it and ran outside and vomited. :dohh: Trying to pull it together went back in. And apparently my DH decided that was a good time to tell everyone our good news :nope: I'm a little angry. I'm not even 8 weeks I get he's excited but still!! Anyone feel like I'm over reacting I've been doing that a lot lately lol.

If I was you I would be upset too sometimes men don't think about things like this like us woman do. And it would add more pressure have you spoken about it he didn't ask you if you should tell them ? He just did it I'm assuming. He would of just been excited with your family there I hope you feel better and you can talk about it and he understands your point of view


----------



## Brandy_R

If it makes you feel any better, Swimmy, clomid has got me a little on the bitchy side. I have been able to control it because I just keep my mouth shut because I don't want to look psycho. Last night was my last dose so I'm hoping it will detox soon haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Hahahaha I definitely had some crazy clomid moments. Darn stuff can really mess with your hormones. Not looking forward to working the next 3 nights in a row. At least I have the weekend off. Getting really nervous about my scan Monday lol


----------



## Brandy_R

I wasn't as bad as I was on Femara thank GOD! But I def was getting mad easier than usual lol. I think it's gone now because I'm back to my normal self  I'll be praying for a nice healthy strong heartbeat! I'm sure it's soooo exciting yet nerve wracking at the same time! Have you ever saw any of your babies heartbeats? I will be bawling the day I get to experience that. 

My scan is Friday. I'm praying for some good news also! Let's pray for good news these next few days <3


----------



## swimmyj1

No we never saw a heartbeat with any of my others. So i'm really hoping this is a good sign. I've also never been sick/tired like this with my other 2 pregnancies. I can't wait to hear about your scan friday!! I'm starting to get more nervous for mine lol


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck with your scans !! Seeing a heartbeat is a brilliant sign they say once you see a heartbeat that it's very positive  I had my ultrasound today ! Was amazing baby kept flipping about moving and wouldn't go into the right position to be measured so I had to go in 3 times haha kept being too shy I saw all baby's fingers and toes and was making a sucking movement with its mouth so adorable ! I'm over the moon I told my manager today she took it quite well haha. Hope everything is ok wiyh you ladies lots of baby distance to you brandy. And I bet your looking forward to your scan swimmy


----------



## Brandy_R

I can't wait to hear about yours also!!! That's soooo exciting! I am so happy for you after what you've been through! 

I have some active ovaries so I'm hoping I have more than one but no more than 4! Fx we get good news these next few days!!!


----------



## willowtree24

I think I've managed to attach a picture of my 12 week scan  health and happiness ladies !!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-15-00-20-19.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy fingers crossed you have perfect follicles this time :)

Willow that is an amazing scan!!! so excited for you im grinning like a moron at work lol. Monday needs to get here I've started to get insecure again haha.


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg Willow! He/she is PERFECT!!! I didn't know they looked that much like a baby at 12 weeks!! Simply amazing!


----------



## Brandy_R

I can't wait to hear about your scan Swimmy!! I'll definitely let you know either way how it goes. Pray hard I get some good news (for once) lol


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks ladies I grinned the whole way through haha the detail was incredible was a very shy baby indeed lol was so amazing I was in there quite a long time too and she was scanning just under my belly button so they've moved up abit !I swear I felt something going on down there but who knows.. I hope you have brilliant follicles brandy !! Aww swimmy I hope everything is well and I'm sure it will be it's so hard not to think about though but we're here for you can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## willowtree24

Oh ... I also made it fb official last night and my fb blew up haha was nice everyone had left se lovely comments


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> I think I've managed to attach a picture of my 12 week scan  health and happiness ladies !!

Such a beautiful pic, I'm trying to find a way to post one as well


----------



## smyleegrl324

Glad everyone seems to b doing well...praying for a good monday and great follicles!

Well had the scare of my life last night..I started gushing blood yesterday and rushed to er...baby and I are fine but I'm now considered higher risk and am on modified bed rest until I c dr I on monday..er dr said he thinks I have pockets where placenta is attached and they r filling w.blood..he wants my on to confirm ..my poor dh had to sit in waiting room forever while n I had ultra sound..she finally found heartbeat..I was so scare bc she cld t get it at first but guess it was bc our lil nugget is super active..same thing last week at 11 week scan..and w.tilted uterus we couldn't get good pic of baby..ultrasound tech was super sweet and snuck me a picture of our precious Lil bundle...never loved something so much at first glance.. my husband cried when he finally got to come c me..thinking the worst until he saw my smile..I showed him pic and he sobbed.. praying they get to results as to why it happened and pray n it won't harm baby and won't happen again...I honestly don't think I've ever been so scared...I'm technically supposed to b 13 weeks tomorrow but dr measured me at 11 weeks yesterday so a few days ahead I'll take it heart rate was 150 last Monday and 164 last night... so so thankful

Says file is too large ..how do I add pic?


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm glad everything turned out ok that is so scary! My bff had bleeding with her second pregnancy lucky for her she's an ultrasound tech and scanned herself at work and found something similar. Still super scary!

Hope Monday still has good news. I wouldn't worry about measuring a little off Er machines usually arnt great especially if baby is moving a lot.

Also pregnacy question. I'm kind of worried the last 2 days I've had quite a lot of watery discharge. No itching/smelly but I've never had this before is it normal in pregnacy? I'm going in Monday so I didnt want to call my doc today.


----------



## Brandy_R

OMG that is scary!! Glad everything is ok! 

Swimmy, I've always heard that increased cm is VERY common in pregnancy. I had a lot of white cm just in the few weeks I was pregnant. I cannot WAIT for you scan Monday!!!! 

Well the scan today couldn't have went any better! I have 2 that are ready to go and possibly 2 more! So between 2-4 follicles!!!! That means my combo cycle did exactly what it was supposed to do!!!!! Wooooo hooooo! We opted for our first IUI that's scheduled for tomorrow as well! Even if we don't fall pregnant this cycle I am very happy with where we have came as of today! It might have taken a year, but we are exactly where we need to be in terms of follicles!!! Right now, I couldn't ask for anything better!! Feeing sooooo blessed!


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - YAY!!! omg soooo happy for you!!! 2-4 follices is so exciting :) I hope everything goes perfectly tomorrow and you end up with a very sticky bean!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy! I am so excited! This girl I talk to got me freaked out about it so I went in soooo nervous. The IUI was soooo easy! Now we just wait bd tonight and tomorrow morning and wait until the 30th to test! I am NOT testing early this time haha!


----------



## swimmyj1

So glad it wasn't bad! I can't wait till the 30th lol I hope hope hope for a bfp! Lots of fairy dust your way!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! I need all the crossed fingers, prayers and fairy dust I can get! Starting to think it's going to take a miracle to get pregnant again lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Swimmy, your app is tomorrow!!!! Hope you find the perfect heartbeat &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck both of you !! I hope this is your month brandy !! You had some brilliant follicles ! Swimmy your scan tomorrow !! I'm so excited for you! Tell us how it goes ! I'm getting a bump it's so cute haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Super nervous ugh. Hoping all is well. My DH wants to tell everyone when we are together Valentine's Day but I want to wait until closer to 14 weeks (if all is well lol) I'll let you know how tomorrow goes :) thanks gals!! 

Willow - yay for baby bump!!


----------



## mama10893

brandy: good luck!!!! all my fingers are crossed and lots of baby dust to you!

swimmy: good luck on your scan tomorrow! i have a good feeling for you this time :)

willow: so glad everythings going well!

afm af is done so now just bd'ing lots...i got af two months in a row which never happens so im hoping maybe its a positive sign that i am ovulating, maybe just not every month...i started a diet a bit ago so maybe the change is helping, we'll see! all i can really do is hope at this point! its been 8 months of ttc and i know that isnt as long as all of you but to me it feels like a lifetime!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks, mama! Two periods in a row is an awesome sign!!! Keep that bd'ing going!! I've been at it for a year this month and yeah it seems like it's been FORVER. Honestly it gets easier after a while. I think I'm just used to it now lol

SWIMMY!!! Let us know how it goes today!!!! I'll be stalking this thread all day lol!! Fx for you!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

I remember crying around our 12 months of trying 24 totally sucked I was ready to give up. Mama hang in there sounds like a good thing your are getting AF on time. A good diet is something our fertility doc stressed when ttc. 

So scan went perfect!! :happydance: Peanut is measuring a little ahead this time has a heart rate of 180!! So we are done at the fertility clinic and are now being sent back to our ob. So now probably have to wait until 12 weeks until our next scan :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Brandy_R

Yayyyyy!!! Congrats!!! That's such wonderful news!! I am so happy for you I could cry!!! What a great u/s photo also &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mama10893

swimmy im soooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## willowtree24

Yay swimmy !!! That's brilliant ! Nice little picture there ! I'm so pleased  how will you keep busy before your next scan ? 

I'm getting streching and stitch like pains which I've read are ligament pains but it's all okay not too horrible it's because they things moving down there.


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm trying to change obs but it's proving to be a little more difficult than what I like. I have some trips planned to my cabin in 2 weeks so I'm sure that will keep me busy lol. 

I've head ligament pains are not very fun. But ur right at least it means things are moving :)


----------



## smyleegrl324

Yah swimmy, loved the pic! Wish I cld figure out how to up load mine..yes the wait in between appointments is rough haha 

Update on the baby and myself...baby is still good..13 weeks and 4 days.. my ob said the bleed was a subchorionic hemorrhage and I still have blood in uterus ..she wasn't to thrilled by the amount of blood still in there but said it's normal, that mine is just bigger..she said to expect to bleed again..that the blood has to go somewhere..she said it cld dissolve but in my case it'll prolly come out like b4...got to see baby again yesterday..she tried to c sex but my uterus is still too low..but did get to see the legs and lil toes..heart rate was in the 150s..it was 164 at hosp thurs and 150 on my first scan..this has been an experience ..so scary but glad we r ok..still have scan scheduled for Feb 1 to find out sex and then big anatomy scan and hemorrhage scan on the 9th.. can't wait for feb1.. 2 weeks is a long time haha 

Brandy keeping my fingers crossed for u..prayers are being sent for all of u lovely ladies! Let's continue w.the bfp in this group

Willow I'm getting pains too but mine r not low, mine are more like muscle spasms in my stomach..near ribs..more like my lats..finally feeling pretty normal again but always hungry haha I don't want to get huge haha but love sour patch kids haha 
Going to the grocery store alone hehe not such a good idea lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Smyleegirl - I'm glad everything is going ok and they are watching you closely. Can't wait to hear what you are having!!

Finally after a week of trying to switch obs in my practice I got to! They want to go a scan at their office Thursday (even though I had 2 already) totally not gonna argue lol. Then I'll have my ob visit feb 18th. I still haven't decided if we are gonna find out the sex yet. But I think I want to do genetic testing sense my DH has an genetic issue. Too many choices already lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww, so glad everything is going well ladies!! You keep people like me hopeful!!! 

I'm 6dpo and have sore bbs that started yesterday!!! I'm kind of excited but don't want to get my hopes up. Nipples have been sore since like 3dpo also. Did you ladies have that? Decided to test next Thursday!! It'll be 12dpo


----------



## swimmyj1

My nipples are only sore when I'm pregnant :) tender boobs happen everytime pregnant or not.


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg that makes me soooo excited!!! I never get sore nipples either! They almost feel bruised around the areolas or something? What did yours fee like? If you don't mind sharing that is! I am getting soooo excited for this cycle! I just need my temp to rise a bit I think


----------



## swimmyj1

Mine were really tender just rubbing across them was uncomfortable, kind of like a bruise (hadn't really thought of it that way). You can laugh about this but i totally just rubbed a crossed mine while sitting at work to see hahahaha they seem to be very sensitive the last few days again. Not trying to be a bummer at all but one of my friends get that with her normal cycles so everyone is different. It just happens to be my tell tail sign so far. My fingers are sooo crossed!!!

willowtree24 - did you ever get back pain around 9 weeks? mine has been killing me today like right in my lower back/pelvis area and really has me freaked out. My one mc had that a lot.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, I've read that it can be common. I've just never had it this bad! They are worse today even haha! I've def never had my nipples feel anything like this. 5 more days until testing and I'll hopefully know. I hope your back pain goes away!! Ouch!!


----------



## mama10893

omg brandy!!!! gonna try not to get my hopes up too much but every digit i have is sooooo crossed for you!!!! good luck!! and keep us posted :D


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone feel like I've been gone ages I'm packing as move house in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to relax lol. I'm so glad everything went well smyleegrl that would of been a horrible time I'm so glad the cause is known and you and baby are safe ! Swimmy yeah I did get slight back pains and muscle pains I'm getting more stomach stabbing pains now and streching down below sometimes it catches me off guard if I move suddenly it's so strange the pains worried me abit at first but it's all normal so I take comfort in that. Brandy I really hope this is it I hope this is your month ! I never get sore nipples I get sore boobs as before af ect but when in the shower it hurts when the water hits them makes me jump I'm like ...oooh haha I don't have another appointment until 3rd feb with my midwife liking forward to it and them moving on the 5th. I haven't get a letter for my 20 week scan yet but I assume that will be on its way. You ladies thinking about finding out gender ? I want to know I like to be prepared and organised and as it's my first baby when gender is known I will get things I'm more likely to need ect then neutral and I'm gonna have a reveal and a baby shower later on  it's all exciting I've got 4 paid weeks to take off work so thinking going to take April off.


----------



## mama10893

so i went to see my doctor on friday to find out if theres anything i can be doing to increase my chances, and she actually put me on low dose baby aspirin! 81 mg take 1 per day, i guess its supposed to increase blood flow since i have low blood flow to one of my ovaries, and it may help me ovulate more regularly...who knew?! i've only been trying for 7 months so she is pretty optimistic still! says theres still lots of time before it becomes too much of a concern and i should be patient and just keep trying...easier said than done thats for sure! haha every month sucks when i get af or that negative test! hoping for that BFP soon! bd'in every second day, it is starting to get tiring! haha but i will not rest until i have a baby! and i do think the diet is going to help :) im down 10 pounds since jan 1st and already am feeling some good changes! so heres hoping :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Hope the move goes well Willow! How long until you can find out? That's sooooo exciting! 

Mama, you can do it! 7 months isn't that bad! I've been doing fertility treatments about 7 times and aren't pregnant that I know of yet! Takes time unfortunately.


----------



## mama10893

i know! i'm so lucky im not at that point yet! but i definitely worry about getting there...sometimes i think itis never gonna happen!!! but then some days, like today, i feel super positive and hopeful about it :) those are good days! 7 months is really not all that long, im just impatient! lol but im really hoping this is your month! still have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! when are you testing?


----------



## swimmyj1

willowtree24 - i keep flopping back and forth about wanting to know the gender. I already know if I find out im not telling any of my friends/family. I really want more gender neutral things and that won't happen if i tell them what i'm having. But i really feel like its gonna be a boy. So i would hate to keep calling it a him and find out its a girl after delivery lol that wouldn't be nice. I'm also horrible when it comes to being the center of attention so im gonna try and skip having a baby shower lol (didn't work for my wedding shower, they planned a surprise one ugh. Scan on Thursday hope everything is growing and looking good in there. Im too nervous to use my home doppler. Can't believe your already 14 weeks!!!

Brandy - are they going to draw blood or do you have to wait for home test?? if so when are you testing :) sooo excited for you eeekkkk

mama - I got really depressed after trying for a year. 2 years was even harder. hang in there :) i hope you don't have much further to go!


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm testing Thursday. I'll be 12dpo then. I had a dip in my temp today which my friend said is an awesome sign. I'm pretty excited but nervous because it usually ends bad. 

Hope your app goes good Thursday!!! Omg let's pray Thursday is an AMAZING day <3


----------



## mama10893

thanks swimmy!! im feeling pretty hopeful!
and brandy omg!!! thursday is so soon ill be watching this thread all day!!! good luck girl!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Well I couldn't wait and I am 80% sure I got my bfp!!! Going for a beta tomorrow to make sure! I'm over the moon excited but don't want to get too excited just yet. Had a couple faint positives. I'm only 9dpo today so that's to be expected


----------



## swimmyj1

OMGOMGOMG!!!! i just jumped around at work i was so excited lol. I got my faint line on 9dpo. I really hope this is it for you!! Cant wait to hear about your beta results. yay!!! I want to see pictures of your tests lol

afm - I made my DH hide my doppler. I tried to use it today and could only hear my heart beat and the placenta and have myself all freaked out. (i know its super early and im not a tiny girl and that makes a difference lol). Just hoping my scan thursday shows good news.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Swimmy!!!! That's so awesome you got yours at 9dpo!!! How do I post a pic on here? I'll post it for you!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, don't stress out too much about the Doppler. Sometimes stuff that's supposed to be helpful really just makes things worse. I think you're good. Once you hear the heartbeat your odds of a m/c go waaaaaay down (I've read)


----------



## mama10893

ong brandy!!!!! im the only one who hasnt gotten my bfp jeez!!! but maybe its a good sign all of you did! our little group is having some luck finally! i hope everything goes smoothly and its a sticky bean please keep us posted!


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy you have to hit the "go advanced" button at the bottom of the reply box and there is a spot that says add attachment just add your picture there :) omg soo excited for you. Heck i think the day i got my bfp my hcg was only like 13 lol but hey it has to start somewhere. I think im at the point that you have less than a 2% chance of mc but this fear just comes and goes. 

mama - you will get there promise :) it took me way longer than what i ever would hope for someone but you'll be the lucky one next.


----------



## Brandy_R

I think my test was a false positive. The faint bfp I got last night was on a Walmart cheapie and today I took a FRER and it it faint faint faint. I had the trigger 11 days ago so I'm hoping it's not that. I thought I had an implantation dip on 8dpo and that's why I decided to test early. I read it can take up to 5 days after implantation so idk what to think anymore. I'm not goin for a beta after the test this morning &#128546; I'll still show you my test from last night though


----------



## Brandy_R

Well what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## swimmyj1

I hope it's not from the trigger :( test again tomorrow. My fingers are still very crossed.


----------



## willowtree24

Brandy I really really hope it's your bfp !! Omg I'm excited throwing all the positive vibes your way let us know how your testing goes.  mama good luck t you also ! We are having a good year so far the start of it anyway very good. Swimmy I think at your point it is less than %2% after you hear the heartbeat it drops dramatically I'm less than 1% now. I think I'm gonna have a celebration gender not centre of attention person but I'd like to celebrate with everyone


----------



## miracleworker

Hi ladies...
I feel like an intruder to jump into this thread but i feel like this is a good place to chat. Am new and ttc so i got lots of confusions and questions...
Please if u guys r uncomfortable with me joining let me know i will get out of here.
If am welcomed i will introduce myself n tell my journey ...

Xo


----------



## mama10893

yes of course miracle! this group is so welcoming&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

Of course you are welcome :) this group of girls has been amazing through this whole journey. 

Kind of having a freak out my symptoms have been gone the last 3 days ugh I wish I could just relax about this pregnancy but I don't think it's gonna happen :(


----------



## miracleworker

thank you guys that is lovely....much hugs to u all
@swimmyj1 please don't worry nothing would happen just keep on tracking and you gonna be. finger crossed on this situation.


----------



## miracleworker

hellow,
Thank you once again for accepting me here. i am approaching 25 and i just got married last december, me n DH have decided to ttc right away. for two month before our wedding i was not preventing and i believe to be having sex when i thought i was ovulating. but it did not happen and so as the third cycle. Going back to my periods,i have had a short time period of 21 to 24 days until two years ago when i experienced a 35 days period which i went to see a doc before it happened he gave me some contraceptives which gave me nausea and i was vomiting immediately after eating and gained weight quickly. so i stopped but when i did my period came back again around 23-26 days. Then last year i had the same episode but this time around i didn't see my AF for three months. I went to see another doctor who found out i had a right ovarian cyst but it wasn't too big to be worried so he did put me in contraceptives again for three months.
first to third month i did get my period after 28 days and when those three months were finished i went to check and the cyst was gone but i was told that i have PCOS. so after reading about it i came to know that its difficult to get pregnant but not impossible it can happen and its a common thing.
i love to research and get to know my body so i came across with clomid treatment and when last month didn't happen as we tried naturally i decided to do some few things to boost it and make it happen this month. Am taking some vitamins to get myself ready for pregnancy but am also taking folic acid, i started clomid through day 3-7 and started having sex on day 7 and every other. i also added OPK this month and i started checking on day 9 and got negative up until today morning which is a day 12 still get a negative. I will keep on checking until day 16. But am hoping for the best and i hope to get my BFP this month.
I know i haven't tried so much but still the process is frustrating and i guess i have fear and its driving me crazy.
Am really sorry my intro was long but i was hoping for you guys to understand me more. And i hope it wasn't TMI


----------



## swimmyj1

I have pcos. Most women have really long cycles on it but mine were like yours and shorter than normal. After testing we found I didn't have enough to progesterone after ovulation (and often was ovulating on my own) so we did clomid and progesterone after ovulating. So promise pcos doesn't mean u won't get pregnant/have kids. It's a total myth that ovulation happens on cd14 heck I had times I didn't get a + opk until day 18 or so. But if you have pcos doing basal temping is also helpful. Sorry long note there lol.


----------



## miracleworker

wow i didn't know such kinda response could mean alot...thank you for the hope. Lets see how this month goes ans please keep on telling us about your journey...its encouraging


----------



## willowtree24

Welcome miracle ! Most of us on here have pcos so your not alone there  I actually managed to concieve naturally with pcos in October. Many of us have been on here about a year or so it's a hard struggle ttc but so worth it you'll get there seems like your on the right track ! Wish you best of luck for this month !


----------



## miracleworker

willowtree24 said:


> Welcome miracle ! Most of us on here have pcos so your not alone there  I actually managed to concieve naturally with pcos in October. Many of us have been on here about a year or so it's a hard struggle ttc but so worth it you'll get there seems like your on the right track ! Wish you best of luck for this month !

Thank you willowtree....am hoping for the best! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## miracleworker

Today i did two opk test and am confused wm i ovulating or almost to ovulating?????
I also saw the egg white mucus ....so am i ovulating today or few days to come???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## miracleworker

Here is my trend
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Brandy_R

Just took this!! I edited it. I am still thinking its a false positive but wanted to show you ladies. I'm doing a 3 hour hold and am trying it again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Brandy_R

Welcome miracle! I have Pcos also so I fee your pain. Your opks look like you might be gearing up to o, but just keep in mind that Pcos can mess up opks and it can make it be pos when it's not. I don't o on my own so I'm on all sorts of stuff to make myself and trigger each month. But they also work for some with Pcos so you just have to mess around with them and see what happens. Hope you get your pos opks soon! Having the ewcm is also a VERY good sign!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

oohhh brandy i really hope this is it for you.

Miracle the lines have to be equally as dark for it to be counted as a positive opk. I was one of the weird ones that opks worked for me even with have pcos. some women it doesn't. If your lines start going back to a lighter color before getting dark. Don't panic or think you didn't ovulate. It could be that you just had a short peak (I had this a lot lol) so i bought the cheap opk's off ebay where it was like 100 tests for 12$'s haha. But really temping is the best way to see if you ovulated.


----------



## miracleworker

Hi, 
These things can be very frustrating and with mixed emotions... I didn't know with pcos it can mess up when using opk. But am hoping am getting the real results. And maybe am one of the weird ones that get pos results lol. Anyways i keep my hopes up and i tested this morning and i think this is a positive. What do you guys think???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## swimmyj1

Looks like a positive to me. Wonder what tomorrow will look like :) hopefully lighter lol so you know you got your lh surge!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yayyy for a pos opk!!! Happy bd'ing haha!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Scan went great today due date is August 24th im 2 days ahead :happydance: im sure I'll be back to worried soon lol but a long long wait till my next scan. Also oj just before a scan not smart that kid was on a sugar high
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## miracleworker

@brandy Yaaayy finger crossed for it to bear fruit lol.....that is good @swimmy congrats


----------



## mama10893

swimmy im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yay Swimmy!!!!! That pic is sooooo cute!!! Glad everything went well! Try not to worry and just enjoy having a healthy baby in there &#10084;&#65039;

AFM: I either had a false pos or a chemical &#128546; I'm going to go with a couple false potion we because it's less sad. Tomorrow is my official day of testing anyways. I'll test again and if it's neg I'll stop my progesterone and wait for af. If I said I wasn't dissapointed I'd be lying. The worst of it is, I'm starting to think something else might be wrong. I don't get why I'm not pregnant again. Maybe a hormone is off or something?


----------



## mama10893

oh brandy im so sorry&#128546;


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy have they tested your hormones? My progesterone was off so that caused an issue but it was an easy fix


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone that was defiantly a pos opk miracle ! Brandy are you going to test again ? Possibly get your levels measured also ? I'm holding lots of hope for you ! Lots of baby dust to you and miracle and mama ! Swimmy I love your pic it's adorable ! August baby for you ! We're having so much positivity lately I love it ! We can do it ladies ! 

AFM I'm having pains in my belly and pelvis still on and off evey now and then everything streching. And I have a round belly now couldn't fit into my work trousers had to do the hair bobble trick ! Got a midwife appointment same day I move house on the 3rd Feb. And I'll finally get to hear the heartbeat  how are you finding working swimmy ? It's not too bad for me just get tired. My job is in a cafe so it involves lots of lifting and bending and stairs ect but I'm being careful.


----------



## willowtree24

I've attached a pic of my belly here :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-29-20-46-49.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mama10893

ahhhhh willow!!!! your little baby belly is soooo cute i love it!


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe willow look at that bump! I'm noticed the other day that my (previously) tighter pants are way to uncomfortable to wear lol. But no bump just feel bloated. I bet you can't wait for the heart beat :) that's so exciting! I've just been really tired at work (I work 7pm-7am) it never use to be a problem but now I'm napping on my lunch break lol. Also a little more scatterbrained. I'm a nurse so lots of lifting patients and helping them get up. I'm sure that isn't helping my back cramping.


----------



## mama10893

super weird but for the last couple days i have been craving sweets soooo bad...like my mom made me this turtle cheesecake for my birthday in october and i cant stop thinking about it...haha which is super weird because im not a huge dessert eater, and when i have cravings its usually for like, a burger or things like that...i know it most likely doesnt mean anything, but its just strange for me! af is due in a week from today so i guess we will see what happens!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama fingers crossed!


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> super weird but for the last couple days i have been craving sweets soooo bad...like my mom made me this turtle cheesecake for my birthday in october and i cant stop thinking about it...haha which is super weird because im not a huge dessert eater, and when i have cravings its usually for like, a burger or things like that...i know it most likely doesnt mean anything, but its just strange for me! af is due in a week from today so i guess we will see what happens!

You never know ! Omg now all I can think of is cake cake .... CAKE and my sister bought me half a moon cake yesterday it's like a marble vanilla choc cake with icing on and I'm now going to get a slice haha. Good luck ! It's it's something different for you its something new then I really hope it means something


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Awe willow look at that bump! I'm noticed the other day that my (previously) tighter pants are way to uncomfortable to wear lol. But no bump just feel bloated. I bet you can't wait for the heart beat :) that's so exciting! I've just been really tired at work (I work 7pm-7am) it never use to be a problem but now I'm napping on my lunch break lol. Also a little more scatterbrained. I'm a nurse so lots of lifting patients and helping them get up. I'm sure that isn't helping my back cramping.

Lol swimmy I'm off today to try find some maternity work trousers that cab wear hopefully all the way through so they can't be too hot as due in july need a nice breathable fabric. Oh as long as your not over doing it! I'm trying to get out of everything at my work lol its good everyone's helping and understanding if I have a lazier day haha.


----------



## mama10893

willow im sorry i made you crave the cake! hahaha i went to the store and bought a cheesecakesampler last night&#128514; it was delish! im hoping it means something!!! good luck trying to find some good mat clothes!


----------



## miracleworker

mama10893 said:


> willow im sorry i made you crave the cake! hahaha i went to the store and bought a cheesecakesampler last night&#128514; it was delish! im hoping it means something!!! good luck trying to find some good mat clothes!

Finger crossed for you mama hoping its a good sign... Goodluck and am here waiting with you... 
The waiting part can be crazy though....:happydance:


----------



## mama10893

thanks miracle! yes it is brutal!! testing on saturday i think! fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## swimmyj1

I can't wait to see for you guys to test!!!

I was thinking my nausea/vomiting was done but yesterday (on my 5 hour car ride lol) it came back full force. Throwing up on the side of the highway in the rain wasn't a great way to end my girls weekend lol. But I was glad I got to go out and spend time with my girls


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> I can't wait to see for you guys to test!!!
> 
> I was thinking my nausea/vomiting was done but yesterday (on my 5 hour car ride lol) it came back full force. Throwing up on the side of the highway in the rain wasn't a great way to end my girls weekend lol. But I was glad I got to go out and spend time with my girls

Haha brilliant ! You think it's gone don't you ... them bam hello what I had for dinner haha I was sick a fee days ago when I woke up. It's so random. Hope you feel better


----------



## mama10893

oh swimmy thats brutal haha! glad to hear you had a nice weekend :)


----------



## willowtree24

Swimmy will you find out the gender ? I have to wait until I'm 20 weeks seems ages away but I'm sure it be worth the wait! I'm moving house tomorrow and still have tonnes to pack. Then I go to worl tomorrow and come back to a new house. Hope I don't go back to the old one lol


----------



## swimmyj1

I can't decide I don't want to but my DH does, we've kind of been arguing about it even though it's ages away lol. I think my scan would be between 18-20 weeks. I think I've finally hit a calm about it and I'm not as worried about mc


----------



## mama10893

yay swimmy thats awesome! so i couldnt wait and tested today...BFN, but af didnt come til jan 7 last month so it is still a bit early...im kinda feeling out for this month though :( hoping af will show up so i can keep trying...but i doubt i will get one for a third month in a row, that would just be too normal ;) lol


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hey ladies ...sorry it's been so long..been b us trying to figure out what I'm doing w.my job next year...brandy so sorry praying for a bfp..mama u too..I love this group..swimmy loved the pics and willow such a cute bump...

Afm..I'm still bleeding,...went to dr on monday and I still have a big bleed in my uterus.. she referred me to a high risk dr..my apt is next thus with thrm..I have anatomy scan on tues..so I get to see the baby more.. we found out Monday what we r having and it's a....GIRL...Isabella... we r so excitedd...I'm getting a belly and no clothes r fitting lol never thought I'd b excited about that .. we ordered our crib, it'll b here tom! Still so scared about the bleeding I'm still having and also passing long stringy clots which makes me even more nervous but baby girl is great,,dr said she's long w.long legs...praying it's just the subchorionic hemorrhage. .dr seems to think it still is but she's concerned I'm bleeding and my bleed hadn't changed in size.. ugh frustrated next Thurs can't come soon enough

Sending baby dust to u lovely ladies and prayers for healthy babies! And ore bfp soon!!!
I would post some pics but still don't know how haha I'm workin on it lol


----------



## smyleegrl324

willowtree24 said:


> swimmyj1 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see for you guys to test!!!
> 
> I was thinking my nausea/vomiting was done but yesterday (on my 5 hour car ride lol) it came back full force. Throwing up on the side of the highway in the rain wasn't a great way to end my girls weekend lol. But I was glad I got to go out and spend time with my girls
> 
> Haha brilliant ! You think it's gone don't you ... them bam hello what I had for dinner haha I was sick a fee days ago when I woke up. It's so random. Hope you feel betterClick to expand...

Thankfully mine is gone but rt b4 it went away I discovered that sour candy helped tremendously ..I ate sour patch kids like it was my job hahah


----------



## swimmyj1

I haven't felt sick at all the last few days so im hoping that last really bad one is it :) its suppose to get better around 11-12 weeks right?? i hate waiting for my next appointment in 2 weeks lol I just want a sign I actually made it out of the 1st trimester for once lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mama10893

im good :) still BFN here but technically af is due tomorrow i guess so theres still hope...no cravings at all so im feeling pretty out this month...guess we will see!


----------



## mama10893

symptoms lol not cravings, cravings are the only "symptom" im having haha


----------



## mama10893

so i did a test today, which is exactly 1 month from that start of last af...and i swear i saw a suuuuuper faint bfp...i could not for the life pf me get a picture, and i could very well be seeing things and going crazy...but i could have sworn there was a hint of pink there...so im gonna get a CB digital and test again in a few days...trying not to get my hopes up, but i swear it was there lol


----------



## mama10893

this is the best pic i could get...super bad quality and i think the quality even went down when i attached it...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## swimmyj1

mama mine wouldn't show a line in a picture for a few days it drove me nuts lol i really hope this is it for you!!! can't wait!!


----------



## mama10893

haha im gonna stop at the pharmacy on my way home from work abd grab more tests! heres hoping!!!!


----------



## miracleworker

mama10893 said:


> haha im gonna stop at the pharmacy on my way home from work abd grab more tests! heres hoping!!!!

goodluck mama finger crossed for you....waiting impatiently

as for me am 11DPO and i tested on 9-10 DPO and got a BFN,for some reason i have lost hope. :cry:


----------



## willowtree24

Sorry haven't been on here in a while moved house was crazy busy and had / have no Internet yet for a few more days. I'm sorry you haven't had your bfps mama and miracle and brandy !! Lots of baby dust to you lovely ladies ! Congratulations on a baby girl smyleegrl! That's fantastic news I really hope your being taken care of and taking it easy I'm sp glad your baby is ok  

AFM I had my 26 week midwife appointment and she couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler so I had to go to hospital for a scan but everything was good baby was hiding in a strange position. I'm starting to get tighter in my work clothes. Lol got my anatomy scan on 9th of march and get to find out the gender. Everyone thinks boy but I have a feeling girl. Hope everyone is well and having a good week


----------



## mama10893

just took another test and huge BFN :( so saddddddd and i didnt get af so now i dont even know when im likely to ovulate...stupid body! why is it as soon as you start TTC everything goes out of whack?


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama do u think you ovulated already? How long have you been off birth control?

AFM was in the hospital tonight I've been sick with a nasty stomach bug the last few days and it made me super dehydrated. After a few bags of iv fluids I felt way better. But they couldn't find baby on a Doppler and there was no ultrasound tech on that night only one to come in for emergent cases. Sense no bleeding or cramping = no emergency. But it has me a little worried. They said to call my ob in the morning but I have an appointment in a week so I probably will just wait.


----------



## mama10893

good luck swimmy im sure baby is fine maybe just in a funny position! and i have no idea if i ovulated...thinking i may start back on OPKs...and ive never been on birth control lol


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Mama do u think you ovulated already? How long have you been off birth control?
> 
> AFM was in the hospital tonight I've been sick with a nasty stomach bug the last few days and it made me super dehydrated. After a few bags of iv fluids I felt way better. But they couldn't find baby on a Doppler and there was no ultrasound tech on that night only one to come in for emergent cases. Sense no bleeding or cramping = no emergency. But it has me a little worried. They said to call my ob in the morning but I have an appointment in a week so I probably will just wait.

Swimmy I'm sure it's fine I had same thing couldn't find baby with a doppler was just in a strange position or moving too much to actually find lol. Try not to worry and I know that's hard. I'm glad your getting sorted I hope they're looking after you well. I've got strep throat and need antibiotics now I'm sure that when pregnant you get every cold flu illness going lol


----------



## swimmyj1

they brought me in for an ultrasound today lol my actual doctor called and apologized saying she understands im worried and would be more than happy to scan me. Baby was fine. I think im gonna get rid of my home doppler just so i stop freaking myself out. Why worry when so far everything has been fine?

I will say im a little annoyed at my DH, i told him the scan was fine and he put a post on fb announcing our pregnancy.... oh well guess no taking it back now. But i have some family members that are upset that we didn't tell them directly.

mama - i like opk's and you can get them so cheap online lol. and temping that helps too


----------



## mama10893

ive never tried the temping but thinking about giving it a shot! and omg that is actually soooo annoying of your DH to do that without asking you...jeesh


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> they brought me in for an ultrasound today lol my actual doctor called and apologized saying she understands im worried and would be more than happy to scan me. Baby was fine. I think im gonna get rid of my home doppler just so i stop freaking myself out. Why worry when so far everything has been fine?
> 
> I will say im a little annoyed at my DH, i told him the scan was fine and he put a post on fb announcing our pregnancy.... oh well guess no taking it back now. But i have some family members that are upset that we didn't tell them directly.
> 
> mama - i like opk's and you can get them so cheap online lol. and temping that helps too

I would be so upset if my dh did that without us talking about it first. It's jumping the gun abit. I haven't told all my family members yet as there are some I don't really talk too / see


----------



## TropicalDoll

Hi everyone..... I feel like it has been ages since I was last here! I was just feeling too depressed and discouraged to return. Feeling more optimistic now and trusting God to bless me with a sweet little baby this year. How have you guys been doing? I hope that you've all been more successful than I have!

Have a blessed weekend, everyone!


----------



## swimmyj1

Nice to have you back :) im glad your feeling better I know ttc can be so heart breaking but it's worth when you get that bfp!


----------



## mama10893

where the heck has everyone been?! lol


----------



## willowtree24

TropicalDoll said:


> Hi everyone..... I feel like it has been ages since I was last here! I was just feeling too depressed and discouraged to return. Feeling more optimistic now and trusting God to bless me with a sweet little baby this year. How have you guys been doing? I hope that you've all been more successful than I have!
> 
> Have a blessed weekend, everyone!

Welcome back tropical doll !!! Wondered where you've been how are you? What's been happening


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone I have the Internet in my new home ! Hurray ! Haha I've been doing fine got some sore teeth which I think is pregnancy related I've been eating some crazy foods I've had bananas on toast with marmite and toast eggs and salmon with brown sauce omg I love them haha and I keep feeling movements in my belly defiantly feeling something it's so exciting. How's everyone so glad your ok swimmy got any more scans coming up ? It's less than 3 weeks until my anomaly scan and I find out the gender on March 9th !!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - no more scans until my anatomy scan at 20 weeks, my appointment went fine yesterday I really like my new ob. No issue finding baby on the Doppler in her office. Now just lots of waiting lol. DH wants to already start working on a registery but I want to wait until after 20 weeks. So exciting your starting to feel baby move!!


----------



## mama10893

willow: glad the move went well! and that is so exciting youMre feeling things! cant wait til you find out the gender :)
swimmy: soooo so happy for you that everything has been going so well!! 
i wonder where brandy has been she hasnt posted at all this month!
afm: still getting neg OPKs...however af isnt due until march 8th or so so im thinking i wont O for a few more days if i do, hoping to get a positive test so i at least know its happening!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama what opks are you using? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mama10893

i have the clearblue digital opks! reeeally hoping for a positive one soon!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow - no more scans until my anatomy scan at 20 weeks, my appointment went fine yesterday I really like my new ob. No issue finding baby on the Doppler in her office. Now just lots of waiting lol. DH wants to already start working on a registery but I want to wait until after 20 weeks. So exciting your starting to feel baby move!!

 Feeling tiny kicks now it's really amazing to feel happens couple of times a day now usually at night or when I'm resting. Oh I'm sure it will fly by do you have any feelings of what the gender is ? I'm glad everything is going well !


----------



## willowtree24

Mama I hope you get your posative soon !! I get pregnant forst month of using the clear blue opks they did work for me they told me smiley or nothing. Yeah I wonder where brandy has been hope she's okay. 
Update from me I now have a scan on the 25th of Feb this Thursday coming up and I will find out the gender ! 5 days I'm so excited my mum's coming and we are going to only let her know the gender so we don't know and we will pick 2 outfits she will buy one for us and we will open it together to find out ! &#128516;


----------



## mama10893

omg willow that is such a cute idea!!! im reeeally hoping it happens soon for me! what do you both think you are having?:)


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - i also used the digital's. I think I did the advanced where it would be flashy for a while then solid during the peak. They helped a lot (but I still loved wondfo's just so I could test a ton randomly). 

I agree I miss brandy - hope shes doing ok.

Willow - that is a cute idea for finding out. I've finally officially caved and I'm going to find out the gender, but it will only be me and my DH (and of course all of you lol) everyone else will just have to wait. 

AFM - I've been in a hard place the last 2 weeks. Can't remember if I told you but my DH made a really dumb choice out of anger and quit his job. Then decided instead of looking for an actual job he was gonna work for his friends pizza business. I tried to be supportive sense I knew his boss could be very difficult. But financially we can't deal with him making only 20% of what he was making. I found out today his old boss called him this weekend and offered him his job back and apologized for the fight they got in AND offered him a 4$ raise .... and he said he had to think about it. I lost it, total hysterical melt down and said some hurtful things. Am I being selfish for thinking he needs to take his old job back?


----------



## willowtree24

We both think girl but we shall see if we're right very soon  thankyou I hope everything is going well with baby and don't worry mama it will I remember all those feelings and it wasn't very nice but never loose hope always have faith  I believe you will be a mummy soon. Aww swimmy from what you've said I'm totally with you was quite a risky move and if his old job and thw raise be silly not to take that. How are you going to get him to come round to what is best for the both of you I hope you sort it out between you.


----------



## willowtree24

I can't wait to share my baby gender news with you guys later !!  hope your all well


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy that is so hard! kind of crazy of him not to take it! so heres hoping he comes around and realizes it is the best thing for your family!

willow: omg yay!!! cant believe its the 25th already this month has flown by! guess we will know if you are right in thinking its a girl! good luck :)

afm: no positive OPK yet...ugh :( af is due in about 13 days so maybe i'll get one in the next day or two. i would be so much less stressed if i got a positive OPK even once in my whole TTC but i never have...although this is the first time ive been very rigid about doing them every day at the same time, so maybe ive just missed them before...i do think i must be ovulating because i only miss every third af now..like i'll get one for 2 months in a row, and then miss one, and so on...so hoping things are turning around. also hoping being on the diet is going to help, as im sure the extra weight and unhealthy lifestyle i was living were not helping my situation! lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - can't believe today is the day you find out!! cant wait!

Mama - yeah it sounds like you have some months that you might not be ovulating. Do you temp? sometimes opk's wouldn't give me +'s but with temping i could see better what was going on. I can't say much on the weight situation seeing as how I'm not near my ideal weight but I moved closer to eating a palio diet (more organic ect) and felt so much better and managed to lose some weight. I can't wait for you to get your bfp Im super rooting for you.

AFM - we got a ton of snow over night. it had been like 55 degrees now we have over a foot ... thanks michigan lol. I thought I was feeling better but today I've been yucky sick, I worked 2 extra shifts this week and pushed myself a little harder than I would have liked. Now I have a nice 4 day weekend :) Trying to work out things with my DH, he is going to go back to his old job a few days a week and work his new job sense he likes it better. yay for compromise!


----------



## mama10893

im so glad you and dh sorted things out! happy for you both :) i dont temp, but thinking about looking into it, not really sure how it works so i will need to do a bit of googling first! lol


----------



## willowtree24

Just quickly petting you all know I'm having a healthy baby .... GIRL and I threw up on the way there lol got about 20 pics including 4d. X


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama - lol it's not hard just need a basal therm. I got mine at meijers, then I loved the fertility friend app it tracks your temp and detects ovulation for you. But still use opks because it only lets you know after the fact. It just is super helpful in letting you see how your progesterone levels are doing. Google helps a lot haha. 

Willow - yay team pink!!! So exciting!!


----------



## mama10893

thanks swimmy!!!
omg willow soooo exciting! congrats :):):)


----------



## willowtree24

Thanks everyone I'm still in shock went to buy some girl bits after the scan ! Who couldn't resist !! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1456483091209.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mama10893

omg willow sooo cute!!! i have always dreamed of having a baby girl! soooo happy for you&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow that is just so exciting! So happy for you :) I honestly can't decide if I would rather have a boy or girl I flip flop multiple times a day lol. Baby girls defiantly have cuter cloths I think. We bought a few more outfits yesterday cute one that has little hippos on it :) but sad news for me, on my way over to my hometown. My grandpa is doing poorly and we are thinking about hospice :( he has Alzheimer's and that's a horrible disease that is already taking him from us slowly but I'm selfish because I really wanted one picture of him with our baby :( he loves kids and babies so it would have just been a little bit of happiness to him. Here's to hoping he turns around.


----------



## mama10893

aw im so sorry swimmy :( i hope he pulls through!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow that is just so exciting! So happy for you :) I honestly can't decide if I would rather have a boy or girl I flip flop multiple times a day lol. Baby girls defiantly have cuter cloths I think. We bought a few more outfits yesterday cute one that has little hippos on it :) but sad news for me, on my way over to my hometown. My grandpa is doing poorly and we are thinking about hospice :( he has Alzheimer's and that's a horrible disease that is already taking him from us slowly but I'm selfish because I really wanted one picture of him with our baby :( he loves kids and babies so it would have just been a little bit of happiness to him. Here's to hoping he turns around.

Hey swimmy and mama sorry I haven't replied to your comments I've been too selfish today and had abit goung on also. I'm sorry swimmy about your grandpa ! I really hope he isn't suffering in any way I can totally relate to this me and dh went to see his grandma today she is in a home she also has alzheimers and muscular distrophy we got told she only has 2 weeks left she doesn't respond hardly and cannot talk or move now we went today to suprise her about having a baby girl we took pics and outfits and me dh and dhs grandad were trying to get her attention showing her all thw clothes it was really sad because in some ways we knew she wasn't really there. Dhs grandad got so upset saying shed of absolutely loved this :-( we tried our best to get it through to her that she's going to have a great grandaughter but she sadly won't be here to see her. So I understand and am here for you  I'm so glad you and dh compromised about his job  very good news. I'm glad everything is going well with your pregnancy!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow you haven't been selfish silly you have just had a lot of fun and exciting things going on totally understandable :) 
My grandpa is doing better they had to drain a lot of fluid off of both of his lungs but today I got him sitting at the edge of the bed and he actually ate all of his breakfast and lunch poor man hasn't wanted to eat for days. I felt a little bit like a bully but I'm a nurse and I wanted his exactly lab results and I wanted to talk with his doctors directly sense no one seemed to be talking to each other. We have a good plan going now. My grandma is knitting us a beautiful baby blanket and wanted to make sure I like the colors lol. 

I have to call my ob on Monday I got a weird letter about how they do insurance now and payments (I super hate dealing with insurance issues its so stressful)


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Willow you haven't been selfish silly you have just had a lot of fun and exciting things going on totally understandable :)
> My grandpa is doing better they had to drain a lot of fluid off of both of his lungs but today I got him sitting at the edge of the bed and he actually ate all of his breakfast and lunch poor man hasn't wanted to eat for days. I felt a little bit like a bully but I'm a nurse and I wanted his exactly lab results and I wanted to talk with his doctors directly sense no one seemed to be talking to each other. We have a good plan going now. My grandma is knitting us a beautiful baby blanket and wanted to make sure I like the colors lol.
> 
> I have to call my ob on Monday I got a weird letter about how they do insurance now and payments (I super hate dealing with insurance issues its so stressful)

Yeah haha all exciting things happening atm got another scan on the 9th my anomaly scan hope evey thing is fine at this scan seemed so at my last one she's very active but I have an anterior placenta at the front of my belly so it's why I don't feel as much movement yet :') I'm really pleased he's feeling better yeah it's like your the bad person but your trying to do your best for them when we used give grandma medication she used to scream thinking we were trying to kill her it was horrible. How are you feeling this week ? My MIL has bought loads of nice clothes for her they are really nice she's coming to our next scan as my mum came to the last one  i don't mind as it's nice for everyone to be a part of the journey

We've settled on a name for her and I think we will stick with it not sure when to reveal it might wait until after birth.


----------



## mama10893

well i am starting clomid on my next cycle! heres hoping something comes of it!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - i don't seen any harm in waiting until after she's born to say the name. My mother is already trying to push names our way lol its been driving me crazy. 

mama - is this your 1st round of clomid, I can't remember. Fingers are sooo crossed!


----------



## mama10893

yes swimmy! i've never had any kind of assistance, but i've done OPKs every day for months and never have gotten a positive, so my doctor decided i am not ovulating and that i need a push, so we're gonna try 50 mg days 3-7 on my next cycle and see how that goes! i have seen sooo many success stories so i'm feeling super positive about it!


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> yes swimmy! i've never had any kind of assistance, but i've done OPKs every day for months and never have gotten a positive, so my doctor decided i am not ovulating and that i need a push, so we're gonna try 50 mg days 3-7 on my next cycle and see how that goes! i have seen sooo many success stories so i'm feeling super positive about it!

Hey mama hope the clomid works for you very positive news for you bet your excited to get going  goos luck how are you feeling about this month


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone I've got my anomaly scan on wed morning and am very hopeful everything is going as it should be and I have a healthy little girl.  can't wait to see her again. Do you know what your having yet swimmy ?


----------



## mama10893

hey willow! i am so so excited to be starting on the clomid! as i know ovulation is my problem, and i have a super good feeling about all of it! this month im sure im out as i took a small break as my fiance was out of town for 2 weeks, and just wanted to take some time off of the stress! bow just waiting for af to arrive so i can start the clomid! af is due around the 9th, didnt get one last month so thinking i'll probably get it this month, i hope anyways! i do not want to wait any longer to start with the clomid! lol 

you'll have to let us know how your scan goes :) im so glad things are going well for you!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama I got pregnant my second round of clomid so my fingers are super crossed! I needed a higher dose though lol. 

Willow I hope everything goes great with your scan! I don't have a scan scheduled yet I see my doc in 2 weeks then we will order my anatomy/gender scan. Promise I will tell ya what we are having (we aren't telling family/friends lol) they think we are going team yellow. 

Sad news my grandpa passed away the other night. I'm pretty upset he was such a big part of my life. I still can't picture him not being here. We are doing a memorial on Saturday. I'm going home on Thursday, to see everyone.


----------



## mama10893

oh swimmy i am so sorry&#128546; you are in my thoughts!
i'm feeling extremely hopeful that the clomid will work...im doing 50 mg for 2 months and if that doesnt work they will bump me to 100 :) im so excited to get started ive never wanted af to come so bad! haha


----------



## willowtree24

So sorry swimmy !! I know it's hard loosing someone you are so close too :-( when do you think you'll get your anomaly / gender ? I've got grandma's funeral on Thursday and my anomaly scan tomorrow. I bought her a giant chocolate egg because it's from where I work and she had been talking about it for the past year and a half it's something that stuck in her memory so I thought I'd get her one last egg :'). I'm glad your getting clomid sorted and I hope it works out well for you and you get your BFP mama !! I can't belive I'm 20 weeks pregnant I feel her move evey now and then it's so surreal that I'm actually pregnant still lol.


----------



## mama10893

willow thats so cute you got that for your grandma&#9786;&#65039; and omg im so happy for you! cannot wait to have that surreal feeling! at this point id be happy to get a positive OPK even on the first month even if i dont get preg at least id know it was working! still nothing from brandy...so sad i wonder where she went


----------



## willowtree24

I had my scan today and I am being reffered to a specialist next week so I'm travelling to a different hospital because my baby might have cystic fibrosis. So going to be abit nervous got to be done and we're both getting our bloodwork taken to see of were carriers. I don't know what to think but couldn't be absolutely nothing so feel like time will go really slow. Just hope everything is okay.


----------



## swimmyj1

Oh willow I hope everything is ok, that's so scary to think something might be wrong. When will you be seeing the specialist? Keeping you guys in my prayers. I know this time will pass so slow


----------



## mama10893

oh no willow thats awful :( i know these days the prognosis for CF is getting much better! but hoping you don't even have to worry about that and your little bean is healthy&#10084;&#65039; my godfather had CF. good luck with the specialist and i will be praying for a good outcome&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow, I opened some studies here at work and it looks like less than 5% of babies actually have CF when it is suspected during an anatomy scan. Likely hood doesn't increase until further testing. My fingers are very crossed I hope everything turns up fine.

I scheduled my scan today the 30th will be my anatomy scan hope baby lets us get a peak at what we are having. Still feels so far away


----------



## mama10893

oh swimmy thats awesome i sure hope thats the case for willow and her little bean!! and the 30th is so soon! it'll be here before you know it :) im kinda crampy today so really hoping that means af is on her way so i can start this clomid!


----------



## swimmyj1

We got into an accident the other day so my OB wanted me to get checked out just to be sure. (really it was a small fender bender nothing crazy), but the tech scanning me let it drop that it looks like we are having a girl. From what I saw I think she was right baby was pretty curled up, but we will wait to confirm on the 30th. 

Mama - can't wait to see how this cycle turns out. Did af show up yet? 

Willow - thinking about you. hope your doing ok


----------



## mama10893

omg swimmy!!! so glad you're okay!!! a girl would be awesome im so jealous of you both!!! and no af yet:( had lots of af symptoms the last few days though so hopefully she shows up!


----------



## swimmyj1

that stinkts that she still hasn't come around! the one time you want her too lol. Typical. I'm kind of upset. DH hasn't taken the news about it being a girl as well as I thought he would. He's now just saying, well we will see if they were right in 2 weeks during the next scan. But he just doesn't seem as excited to have a girl. I figured with all the crap we went through to get pregnant it wouldn't matter what we are having :(


----------



## willowtree24

Aww swimmy mine was duper excited for a girl he's been looking at princess stickers he calls her miracle baby girl. I'm sure he'll come round if you defiantly are you'll start getting / looking at things and I'm sure he will get more into baby girls things  I'm very happy for you. I'm craving krispy kreme doughnuts haha I'm sat eating 2 it's my treat haha well I've convinced myself it is. My manager is being an a hole at work and cutting my hours and giving my shifts away not letting it stress me though I'm having a baby that's more important. Other half said I shouldbt worry about money anyway we have enough which is very comforting :') 

Have you started your af then yet mama how's your cycle going with thw clomid have you started it ? I wonder where brandy is


----------



## mama10893

swimmy that sucks! but i am
sure his brain will start to comprehend it and he will come around and be excited :) it's like me i always picture myself with a girl...so i think itll take a bit of time for me to wrap my brain around it if i end up pregnant with a boy! lol but i know that if it happens i will be over the moon excited no matter what the gender is :)

willow treat yourself!! you deserve it right now haha! nice of your DH to be so supportive and comforting about the work situation, must relieve a lot of the stress :) 

afm: no af yet :( really upset about it, thinking maybe she wont be showing up this month...but i have the clomid so as soon as af comes i can move on to this next step in my ttc journey :) im still so excited, just really wishin af would hurry her butt up!


----------



## swimmyj1

We did some shopping yesterday and he seemed to get a little more excited picking out stuff. Some of the outfits he picked were definatly boy outfits lol (I still have stuck with neutrals) but whatever cloths are cloths. 

Willow im sorry about your hours, at least they aren't 100% needed. I've been having to pick up over time but we need the money so it's not a bad thing.

Mama- that is so frustrating! I can't wait for u to start clomid, I hope it works for u in the first few cycles! It's so annoying when u want it to show up and it takes its sweet time :(


----------



## mama10893

ugh swimmy i know! it is soooo frustrating!


----------



## willowtree24

Aww thanks guys mama when yiu want af to actually turn up she never does hope she does for you soon and you can crack on with your next cycle ! Swimmy that's good he's warming up to it might just take a little time. I'm glad your ok in the money department it's my biggest concern atm. Ended up having a really big big fight with my manager yesterday about it was nasty and I was so upset and got in a state I was worried for my baby :-( I'm calm now but I'm going to report it because I'm pregnant and that behaviour isn't on. Just don't know how to tackle it yet as don't want more stress not after that bust up. Another manager had to step in. I got my say though I tell you.


----------



## mama10893

willow i think it's great that you voiced your opinion! people think they can take advantage of us girls especially when pregnant! it is so not right that they are making the work place stressful for you, and if they already are just imagine what itll be like closer to the end of your pregnancy! jeez. that gets me so annoyed! lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - that isn't right, I can't stand when a work place/people you work with make it harder on you because your pregnant. I'm glad you reported them! You should never worry about the safety of your baby while at work that is just wrong. I hope everything works out ok. What was the fight about?


----------



## smyleegrl324

Hey ladies, again it's been forever..I'm terrible at remembering to get on here hehe pregnancy brain.. seeing some sad news and some great news, sorry bout ur grandpa,but know he will b watching over u and ur lil one

Afm..my hematoma is GONE! So excited..baby laikyn is growing like a bad weed hehe she is still measuring a head and her legs r even bigger ..she will b tall like her mommy.. so fun shopping and setting up her room which we decided to do in purple and daisies hehe we still can't decide on middle name and especially since we changed her first name at 4.5 mo the haha have to have another anatomy scan bc she was too low to get good measurements hehe 

As for thinking ur baby has cf..they thought the same thing about me..I got tested and I'm not a carrier..and u have to have both carriers for her to get it so it wasn't that at all,,it was from her swallowing amniotic fluid.I'm sure urs will b similar..
Hope all are doing well! Sending love and baby dust to all


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - when do you find out about your testing of cf?

smyleegrl - it's so good to hear from you :) so glad your baby girl is growing like a weed so exciting!

AFM - had a very scary few days. I started having large clots pass and cramping while at work. Went down to ER and my potassium and sodium levels were dangerously low. They started me on replacement but I had a small seizure while i was there. When I came back around they gave me an ultrasound and baby was ok thank god. She was in there wiggling around and had a nice strong heart beat. I swear I sobbed the hole time waiting for them to just say something was wrong with her. Once my levels got back up to normal, the headache's I've been having for weeks went away, and i felt so much better. I feel like such a moron that I never asked my doctor to check my electrolytes with being so sick all the time. (I had kind of been down playing my morning sickness to her.) So now I will get blood drawn every week. I just really hope it didn't hurt the baby at all :(


----------



## smyleegrl324

Glad u and baby girl are ok! That's very scary, glad it was something they cld fix and quickly!


----------



## mama10893

oh my gosh swimmy so scary!!! so glad you're both okay!!

smylee: thanks for the update:) how far along are you now?! you're naming her Laikyn? i love that :)


----------



## mama10893

willow when do you find out more about the cyctic fiberosis thing?!


----------



## swimmyj1

ugh more scary stuff for me. My fluid levels were low, I have to go in for a repeat scan next week and see if they improved. I was like ok so I increase water I can do that. But this doctor (not my usual doc) came in to talk to me and was very scary about it. He just walked in and said drink more or your baby will crush the cord and die, so unless you don't want this kid drink even when your sick. I was a little shocked at his brashness. I'm all for telling patients the truth but I also think there is a way to say things. 

I can't really feel her move a lot so idk if shes ok or not, but now im freaking out that I'm gonna go back in 9 days and she will be dead.


----------



## mama10893

omg swimmy&#128546; i am sure everything will be okay! i can't believe the doctor put it like that...like does he honestly think you don't want the baby? does he know what you've gone through to get to this point?! UGH that makes me so mad! but good luck, drink lots of water and get some rest and im sure little girl will be okay&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mama10893

Oh AFM...still no AF :( hoping she shows up in the beginning of april, so next week prob! this month has just dragged because i cant wait to start the clomid! i just have such a great feeling about it, and i want to start now! lol will keep everyone posted about it&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

mama i really hope you start soon! not fair she didn't show up when you wanted her to!! ugh!

My regular OB called me today, and apologized a million times for what he said to me. She said if they were worried that much they would have admitted me to a hospital. My levels were above 5 and anything under that is critical. So hopefully its just from me not drinking enough. I'm not gonna like im still worried and this week is gonna drag on but gonna try and stay positive.


----------



## smyleegrl324

Swimmy that's awful! I'm sure she will b ok! Just keep drinking those fluids! I drive k a lot..I'm so sick of water haha 

Mama yea we decided on laikyn we had isabella but then realized how many isabella there r.. I'm 6 months as of thurs.24 weeks..can't belive how fast it's going! 4 more months to go 
Hope af comes soon so u can start ur clomind!
Swimmy keep us updated, praying for u
Mama sending u baby dust


----------



## mama10893

thanks smylee!! ya its a big pain in the butt this waiting around...hoping af shows up in the next few days though...and i love the name laikyn more than isabella, its unique and adorable :) 24 weeks thats insane..i cant wait to be there! haha


----------



## mama10893

i am getting sooooo impatient!!! come on already AF&#128553;


----------



## smyleegrl324

Had dr apt today..it was fantastic..baby is great and huge..she's 1 lb 14 Oz rt now...measuring now 10 days ahead..her head is in the 88 percentile for growth...bif head like daddy haha and her legs r 84%..tall like mama and her belly 54% almost avg lol can't believe how big she is and how much room she's taking up already lol hematoma is still gone and her bowel was ckear!! No more high risk dr..he said I can go back to my reg on! Best news yet..now if the hubs will just agree to fly home for shower hehe


----------



## smyleegrl324

It's weird huh.wishing for af....hope she flies in on that broom soon!


----------



## mama10893

smylee thats awesome!!! im so glad everythings going well!! i had a tiny bit of spotting about 20 mins ago along with cranping the last day or two and this is the time of month AF usually shows up so im crossing everything i have hoping this is it!!! for the first time in this whoooole ttc journey i will welcome AF with open arms!!


----------



## swimmyj1

smylee - so glad she is growing so well and that you are no longer high risk! Hoping I get good news on Friday.

mama - I hope this is it, I want you to be able to start clomid!


----------



## mama10893

ugh no bleeding at all today idk whats going on, soooo frustrating


----------



## mama10893

although my nipples are quite sensitive starting today and i have cramping so im sure af is on her way!


----------



## swimmyj1

i hate when our bodies play tricks on us :( not cool! i hope you start in the next few days. 

Anyone doing anything fun for spring break?


----------



## mama10893

i am getting soooo completely annoyed and impatient...UGH lol.

and not spring break here! i'm in canada, in fact we got literally 7 inches of snow last night so that sucked! its melting pretty fast cause its above freezing thankfully, but doesnt feel very spring-y! haha


----------



## swimmyj1

lol we got snow too. i wish April would make up its mind! one day its nice and the next its snowing


----------



## mama10893

yep!!! its supposed to warm up next week so heres hoping lol


----------



## mama10893

I THINK AF IS HERE!!! hahaha just an update for you ladies&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## mama10893

nope...false alarm..absolutely nothing today. i am getting so discouraged :(


----------



## swimmyj1

That is insane! why is it being so weird?!? Im sorry hun that just sounds horrible. How long before you should be starting with this next cycle? or is everything kind of random for you?


----------



## mama10893

it's kinda random, usually i get it around the 5th of the month when i do get it, however i do think AF is finally here! i drank a bunch of parsley tea lol not sure if thats what did it, but it couldnt have hurt! its a bit lighter than usual, but its past the point of spotting now so i think this is it! gonna count today as CD 1 so will start clomid on sunday!!! super excited :) how are you doing swimmy?!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yes!! finally started!!!

I've been feeling super off this week. Not sleeping well, feeling really insecure that we aren't going to be ready enough for this baby or have good support sense my family lives 2.5 hours away. total TMI but I have had some serious vaginal itchiness the last 2 weeks. My doctor said its totally normal during pregnancy that your PH is different and it can react to soaps that you have used for years >.< not cool lol. lastly idk i'm having a lot of body image issues, I know most people feel the "glow" but I just feel like I ate too much food and look gross. I don't want my DH to see my naked, or even in my pj's. I know it's just crazy pregnant brain hoping i get over it soon. Next scan is on thursday! fingers crossed this one is good too and I can be done getting scanned so much.


----------



## mama10893

oh that sucks that you're feeling that way! hopefully it goes away soon and you start to feel the "glow"! i am finally starting my clomid today! so excited!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hope you don't have many mood swings on it. I think the only symptom that drove me crazy was that I would get night sweats like crazy lol. Lasted almost up until ovulation. eeekkk my fingers are crossed. my first rounds didn't work for me but i know some people who they have :) and i know next baby thats what we will be doing again.


----------



## mama10893

so far its not too bad! have a bit of a nagging headache, and some night sweats but i always have those so i dont know if its the clomid, i sleep with the window open year round lol so could just be that its warming up outside finally! but the side effects seem to have skipped me! lol ive seen a lot of people dont get them on 50 mg so im happy :) reeeally hoping it works the first month, but if it doesnt i hope i at least ovulate! will keep you posted, today is day 3 of clomid :)


----------



## mama10893

omg...i spoke too soon lol the hot flashes today are terrible!!! BLEGH lol


----------



## mama10893

just took my second last clomid :) still have headaches and am warmer than usual, also noticed today i was a tad irritable, but nothing too crazy!! gonna start bd'ing friday, CD 8, and start OPKS on sunday, CD10! heres hoping i at least ovulate :)


----------



## mama10893

this group is dying down so much! lol seems like just me and swimmy now! since brandy left and now willow is MIA, havent heard from smylee in a bit either! maybe its cause i'm the only one left actually ttc&#128546; heres hoping for this month!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Sorry mama i have been feeling super yucky the last few days. I agree it really had died down :( I miss hearing from everyone. I hope you ovulate on/around cd14. Are you guys doing every other day bedding?


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - if you want to join another group I'm in there is 
Ttc #1 Positive thinking buddies, sticking together. (13 BFPs, 2 angels). There is a good mix of girls on there that are still ttc #1 and are just starting to go to more appointments. :) we would be happy to have you there if you need more of a group input.


----------



## mama10893

oh thanks swimmy! maybe i'll join! im sorry you're feeling yucky! took my last clomid pill tonight so gonna go to sleep now! we are doing every other day yes, started tonight and every other day tilO day :) gonna start OPKs this weekend :)


----------



## mama10893

swimmy i cannot find that thread! haha


----------



## willowtree24

Hello all I've been away ages !!! Been super tired I fall asleep constantly it's bad lol been trying to prepare for baby lots for painting and buying and decorating. Done her room now I'm planning on breath feeding and am looking into bottles pumps ect now  I'm huge and it's getting so tiring to walk up hills especially !! I've got a new phone so been trying to sort that out too. Swimming I hope your well and you mama any good news how's your cycle ? How is the clomid going?


----------



## mama10893

willow! welcome back!!! glad things are going well!! cant believe you're 27 weeks already! i'm doing good! finished my clomid on thursday, started OPKs today, and bd'ing every other day :) CD 9 now :) i lost my job yesterday which is a bummer but trying not to get too stressed and just going to focus on finding a new one asap!


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> willow! welcome back!!! glad things are going well!! cant believe you're 27 weeks already! i'm doing good! finished my clomid on thursday, started OPKs today, and bd'ing every other day :) CD 9 now :) i lost my job yesterday which is a bummer but trying not to get too stressed and just going to focus on finding a new one asap![/QUOTE
> 
> Awww no try not to let it get to you  there's plenty of jobs out there and you'll get another one good stuff I can't either the time is going by so fast got a baby shower on the 16th of may my mum has organised for me.


----------



## mama10893

aw so exciting about the baby shower!!! and yes thankfully it is good timing as all the students are leaving town to go home for the summer, so everywhere is hiring! even if i just find a crappy minimum wage job in the mean time thats fine! im not too stressed :)


----------



## mama10893

CD11 and im feeling some light, twingey cramps in my lower abdomen...hoping it means things are working down there?! still doing OPKs twice a day so fingers crossed i ovulate!


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - im sorry about your job that stinks, glad your not too stressed about it though. Fingers crossed this cycle! How are the opks looking getting any darker yet?

Willow - hey girl!! missed you! exciting about your baby shower! mine isn't until June 10th im having a hard time not buying stuff and getting the room ready lol. Got the crib and dresser set up already room is painted. :) made it feel more real


----------



## mama10893

oh swimmy so exciting!!! and im using digital OPKs so all it says is no! hahaha but its still really early :) i have a good feeling about my ovulation this month! although im using FR digital opks and of course i was reading reviews online today and a lot of them say that they sucked and never gave a positive even when they ovulated so now im worried the tests wont work hahaha this whole TTC thing can be so stressful! however i am bd'ing every second day so thats good :)


----------



## mama10893

tomorrows CD 14! i really hope i ovulate soon!!!


----------



## willowtree24

Good news mama go get that job !! Your right anything is better than nothing I'm not working many hours atm which sucks but it would be hard work I suppose to do lots now. Learnt to be better with money anyway lol. I hope the twinges are a good sign mama !! Lots of baby dust to you. Any sign of dark opk,?

Swimmy!! Haha thanks yes it's hard buying things isn't it because you want to buy everything but if your having a shower chances are you'll get some stuff for baby and I don't know what to get.. im wanting to buy a nice big hospital bag have been picking up little things for it like deodorant wipes towels ect. We still need a crib haven't looked yet tbh got rockers and playmats ect also tonnes of clothes. Got some nappies and wipes and nappy bags the other day on sale and bought a nice unit to put them all in its all organised lol ... for now


----------



## mama10893

yea willow im hoping something
comes up soon! and ive been doing FR digital OPKs...havent had a yes yet, on CD 15, and yesterday i decided to pick up the non-digital ones so i could see if theres any progression, and so far there hasnt even been a second line nevermind have it be darker :/ i dont know whats going on lol but i have definitely had some cramping and then sharp pains in my left side of my lower abdomen, so i am hoping maybe im just having bad luck with OPKs lol, but i've been testing literally every time i pee, so i dont know!&#128553;


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - i didn't have any luck with the FR digital's they were always negative for me :( wondfo's worked great (and they were cheap lol) also I had the clear blue digital advanced. So it would give me peak and high days. 99% of the time when i got the peak day on that my wondfo would be positive. Have you been temping at all? that was super helpful for me. 

Willow - we have a crib and dresser/changing table. lots of cloths and a pack and play, and diaper bag. I hadn't even thought about a hospital bag getting that ready. whoops lol. Are you doing cloth diapers or toss out ones?


----------



## mama10893

were the first response negative even on months you inow you o'ed?, sorry im just so confused! lol ive had cramping and now EWCM but no positive, but its the first day of EWCM so maybe i just havent yet! UGH. lol and i've never tried temping cause i feel like im always a different temp in the morning...i sleep with the window open year round so i worry it would not be accurate you know?


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - yes even on months I ovulated I wouldn't always get a positive. it freaked me out, so one month I super splurged and used the clear blue's wondfos and FR just to see. FR never gave me a + but the other 2 did.... I was annoyed. 
Yeah if you sleep with a window open probably won't work to temp lol. Nights that I had the fan on even vs no fan there would be a little difference sometimes (not always)

ugh not cool that these dumb opk's are messing with you! you can't even watch line progression can you?


----------



## mama10893

nope i cant! super frustrating!!! think im gonna switch to clearblue lol


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - i still really recommend going on ebay or amazon and buying wondfo's that way you can see the lines getting darker or lighter and know if maybe you missed your peak without ever getting a true positive.


----------



## mama10893

yes i definitely think im going to if this cycle doesnt work out!


----------



## swimmyj1

im hoping it works!


----------



## mama10893

willow how are you doing?:)


----------



## willowtree24

Everything seems cheaper on amazon I would recommend getting your pregnancy sticks and hcg tests on there you can get a bulk bag  I'm doing great thanks mama having a set of growth scans now because of having to go to another hospital to see a consultant about her bowel ect they want to check on her. I had the first one the other day and I'm 29 weeks and she's 3lbs already so she's right on track even slightly ahead by a tiny bit  feeling good just a bit tired need to eat more iron rich foods as my iron is dropping slightly. How are you doing ? I hope you get your bfp soon mama. Swimmy how are you doing? It's been lovely weather here so sunny and been going out for walks with dh we live just above the sea so it's a really nice walk about.


----------



## mama10893

oh willow that sounds great! so glad you are doing well :) im also doing really well! i got a job less than a week after getting fired, so i wont even miss any pay as i was getting severence up until this weekend, thank goodness! no BFP yet, also never got a +OPK, but had some cramping and EWCM right around CD 14 so wondering if i did O and just missed it...it sucks not being sure though, cause im not even sure if clomid did the job! i think if this cycle doesnt work im gonna try temping and get the wondfos off amazon! AF is due around saturday so if she doesnt show up i will test again! heres hoping this is it! i have been quite run down lately, we'll see i guess!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - ive been a little over whelmed realizing i have less and less time before she gets here, and apparently i never renewed my short term disability through work so none of my leave will be paid ... freaking a little about that. But hey that is what savings is for and my DH is going to start working back at his better job in june so we will really be able to save. Trying to tell myself we will be fine lol. started getting big, i have refused to get on the scale i don't even want to know how much I've gained this month haha. Have you had any braxon contractions? i started getting some this week, they don't really hurt just feel uncomfortable. Glad your little girl is measuring right on time :) did you do you glucose test yet? if so does the stuff taste as bad as they say it does?

mama - yay about the job! way to go girl!!! I'm hoping you get the bfp but if not temping and wondfo's were a life saver. I used fertility friend app on my phone to keep track of my temps and stuff. A little confusing app at first but after i got the hang of it totally worth it! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mama10893

today i have a wicked headache, am very irritable and my nipples are a little sensitive...however my CM has dried up, not sure whats going on! will probably test saturday with FMU and will see!for some reason im feeling very out this month though...i dont know why


----------



## willowtree24

Good luck for testing mama !  I hope all those signs are good news for you ! I got pregnant on my first month of using the popper ovulation sticks I think I used the clear blue ones I bought a pack to try them out. I also bought that month the fertility lubricant I got conceive plus it's meant to help the Sperm on their way and stay up there lol. I'm feeling her move so much more now it's brilliant sometimes catches me off guard lol. I haven't had any braxton hicks yet swimmy although if I have I'm not sure weather that would be it or not are they false contractions ? I've gained far too much I'm craving everything bad :-( it's awful all cake chocolates busicuits ice cream cookies doughnuts you name it along them lines I will want it lol trying to be good and having lots of veg and meats to balance it all out. Money wise were the same trying to save dh has a Good job and we saved lots for baby in our joint account I'm sure everything will work out I also don't get much maternity so might struggle a bit. The drink tastes a bit like sugary lime juice I thought wasn't that bad I didn't think it is very sweet though. Have you thought about feeding breastfeeding or bottle feeding ?


----------



## mama10893

willow im hopeful! but still feeling kinda put i dont know why UGH lol! it must suck to worry about that kinda stuff...here in canada we automatically get a full year of paid maternity, and they're actually planning on increasing it to 18months. so luckily as long as you dont need fertility treatment, having a baby shouldnt put you too far in debt! lol i always consider myself lucky i live where i do, i dont think id change it for anything. i too am curious if you guys are considering breast or bottle? im definitely going to breastfeed if its possible for me! its such a money saver lol, also going to cloth diaper as a family friend of mine has a business selling them so i'll get them super cheap!


----------



## willowtree24

Haha it will happen to you when you least expect it ! I'm rooting for you !! Just gotta keep going! Canada that sounds amazing and even increasing it wow. Here in UK we get 39 paid weeks and the additional 3 months has unpaid. I worry as I was only on part time work so money won't go far. I'm planning on breast feeding and expressing by using a pump so dh can help also I hope it goes to plan and I can breast feed. I have fear of the unknown about it hurting me ect. Also looking at getting a baby sling which will.male breastfeeding easier especially through the nights so not holding her takes the weight off my arms abit like a boppy pillow idea


----------



## mama10893

yea that sounds smart :) good luck i hope it goes well for you and breast feeding is easy!! and yes it is nice! and i work full time thankfully so my financial situation shouldnt really change much!


----------



## swimmyj1

In the US companys only have to give full time employee's 6 weeks of leave. Most are nice and give 12 but that is the max most do ... its stupid and annoys the hell out of me. 

Willow - warning (from lots of breast feeding moms) it can really hurt at first, especially after labor because it will cause you to contract (which is what you want to happen) but it hurts lol. Pumping my friend found much easier because then she could let her husband do night feedings and the baby would take a bottle. Her 1st baby they didn't try to use a bottle until baby was 3 months old and she wouldn't take it :( I'm going to try and breast feed/pump but I had a breast reduction a few years ago and they took out a lot, so there is a good chance that I won't be able to. Trying to prepare for that so I'm not disappointed.

Mama - I'm doing cloth diapers. DH isn't super happy about it but it saves money and the environment so I'm all for it. The end of this month I'm picking up a ton of diapers from a mom that is reselling them (friend of a friend) and she has like everything we need. the sprayer, pails, 30+ diapers, and a bunch of night time rubber pants. Silly thing to be excited for but im stoked lol.

Working the next 4 nights in a row soooo sleepy already ughhh


----------



## mama10893

thats so exciting about the diapers swimmy!!! i'd be stoked too! and thats crazy about the mat leave omg...so i tested today, BFN :( no sign of AF yet but im definitely feeling out this month :(


----------



## willowtree24

Awww sorry about bfn mama you gonna test again tomorrow? Do you test in the mornings? I don't know how I'd cope working full days it's hard enough doing 16 hours a week for me haha I'm so tired fair play to you swimmy. I used to be full time but my work screwed me over basically and now I'm pregnant I can't get another job because nobody will hire a pregnant person so I'm sucks like this for a while.

Swimmy are you talking about the breast feeding after the birth ? That's the most painful ? I've heard it can be my mum said she had awful pain. I really want to give it a go though give it my best shot I've bought some of that Lanolin cream which is recommended just hope I find it okay.


----------



## willowtree24

:baby::happydance: 10 weeks to go now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160514_214617.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mama10893

aw willow you're bump is soooo cute!!! and yea i have 3 tests left so i'll prob test a few times more lol, i guess technically the rule is to not test until AF is due which is tomorrow, so i could still be in this! we will see!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - yeah I mean breast feeding right after delivery. I'm definatly gonna give it a shot also. Look at that belly!! You don't even look like you have stretch marks! 

Mama - im sorry :( what kind of tests are you gonna be using next cycle? Still gonna be using clomid? Fingers are so crossed!


----------



## mama10893

i ordered wondfos and im going to temp!! although still no af...it was due this morning, ive had cramps and sensitive nipples for 3 or 4 days now but no sign on bleeding what so ever...still BFN this morning, but im not sure whats happening with my body! and yes if AF does show up i'll be using clomid again :)


----------



## willowtree24

Awww keep going mama I hope you don't get af!! Thanks no I don't have any stretch marks yet  oh so having them feed after birth is the most painful . I don't know how I'll find it I'm worried as they are (TMI) really sensitive anyway and with baby on them I might be a bit like oooh God help me lol. I don't want to shell out on all the breast feeding stuff or bottle feeding stuff until I know if I can actually breast feed.


----------



## mama10893

aw willow itll be tough at first but im sure itll get easier for you!! and yes i hope af stays away and i get my bfp!!! but if i dont get my bfp then i hope af does show so i can move on to round 2 of clomid!


----------



## mama10893

i have just started AF! i want to temp this cycle, which CD should i start temping??? like right away?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey mama thanks I'm sure it will it's just everything being new for the first time that's scary who knows how it will turn out just gotta hope lol the same with labour . I have to make my birth plan by next week. I'm glad you can get onto your next cycle !! I'm not too sure about temping as I didn't do that I would assume you start from CD 1 and do it the same time ever day and just record it all down until you come close to your ovulation or if your unsure your temp will spike ? Swimmy might know more about it than me  

I had my baby shower the other day it was so much fun ! Was brilliant we played loads for games and had food and drinks lots of balloons. Was really good I'll try send a pic


----------



## mama10893

aw willow that sounds so fun!!! baby showers are the best :) i hope some day soon i can have one for me! lol


----------



## willowtree24

I hope so too mama !! Your time will come I hope clomid works for you this month!! Have you started temping?


----------



## mama10893

yes started temping! same temp every day so thats good! will see if it helps me track at all :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Sorry gals I've been absent for a while life got a little crazy lol. 

willow - yay for the shower!!! i'm starting to get nervous for mine. Its in a few weeks and i really don't love being the center of attention. My DH is coming (he loves attention lol), but I went home this weekend and was over whelmed with everyone touching my belly and fussing over me lol. 

mama - what app are you using to track your temping? if you have any questions let me know :) your temps during your AF and a few days later can be high and that's ok :) can't wait to see all your wondfo's and everything! my fingers are soooo crossed!

AFM - getting ready for my moms birthday trip. Trying to stay positive that i will have a good time even though everyone will be getting drunk and stupid in Vegas lol. Trying to look forward to the good things like being on the boat, hiking and hopefully getting some time by the pool. Starting to feel very big and uncomfortable but a long way to go. also totally tmi but i think my nipples were leaking today, gonna keep an eye on it. Need to start getting it together and get the baby room on the way it looks like a bomb hit it with all the clutter haha.


----------



## mama10893

im using fertility friend :) af is done as of today, so thats great! still temping and what not :) sadly my wondfos havent come in yet! blah! hopefully they come in in time, but am BDing EOD starting tonight so hoping that no matter what i catch that eggie! 

im sure your shower will be tons of fun :) try not to stress too much about all of that! and im sure you will have a blast in vegas :)


----------



## swimmyj1

I loved FF app, it took me about 2 cycles to get use to it though. It was crazy how much of a pattern change i could see in cycles without clomid and cycles with it.


----------



## willowtree24

I hope your shower is fun swimmy I know what you mean I'm not usually the one being center of attention and everyone's eyes on me however my mum this is a different story she loves being the center of attention lol and so kept pointing me out which was embarrassing at times but I just went with it and everyone had a fun night. Glad you've started temping mama how's it going. I've finished my last shift at work now so no going Back for me until next year now which is scary I don't know what to do with my time I've practically done the babies room and got things I've even pretty much done hospital bags for me and baby lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Memo to self don't fly when pregnant lol it makes you so uncomfortable. Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Willow it's nice you are off work now. I'm working right up to delivery so i have more time off with the baby 12 weeks is not gonna feel like enough :(


----------



## mama10893

oh no swimmy! sucks it was uncomfortable! did you fly to vegas?? howd it go?


----------



## willowtree24

I can't imagine flying whilst this pregnant I struggle to get out of bed now haha. I'm just keeping going it is nice not being at work lol we get 39 weeks paid so I have a while. Until next April I'll be paid until which is really good. I have another scan tomorrow this is my 2nd scan of 4 growth scans so let's see how much she weighs this time I'm guessing 5lb 2 think she's on the heavier side. I wish I hadn't booked tickets to see James bay when I'll be 38 weeks now as getting back and forth to the toilet may be a struggle even if I'm on the aisle seat lol. Is someone throwing your shower for you swimmy ? How's temping going mama what CD are you on


----------



## mama10893

temping is going as good as it can, a little wonky cause i work nights so hard to find a schedule that works, however yesterday and today i had a random temp drop...like from 37.2 to 36.5! also today ive had a super increased heart rate so no idea whats going on with me! im on CD 16 today :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Needing some marriage advice gals - so while on vacation in Vegas this last weekend. I woke up at around midnight and my brother and husband were gone. I sent a few text/calls an no answer. Finally around 530 in the morning (now pretty worried) I GPS'ed my husbands phone and found them in a strip club downtown. I already was not super comfortable with my body and pregnancy I will admit has made it so much worse. So I sent one more text saying I knew were they were and I don't appreciate that he didn't at least tell me he was going out so I didn't worry. Shock my brother and him blew up my phone and were back at the house in 15 minutes (my brother asking me to lie to his gf about where they where). I'm just very uncomfortable by the whole situation. the Idea of him out with naked girls all night to me sounds like cheating but he doesn't seem to think its the same thing. am I over reacting? we have talked about it a few times sense it happened and he has apologized and said it won't happen again, but then keeps saying he wouldn't have told me if I hadn't found out so I wouldn't be upset. Should I just let this go?

on a funny note of Vegas - willow i totally got stuck in the airplane bathroom. we hit turbulence and i slid off the toilet and got wedged between the door and the seat. took me like 10 minutes to get up hahaha. Never again will i fly pregnant nope nope nope! I am having a shower next week :) I've already had friends start shipping things to my house so i don't have to drive it all back (shower is 2 hours away). Can't believe how much this kid has taken over already lol. 

Mama - I also work nights so i know how crazy that can be trying to temp. I always went with a temp from my longest time of sleep. So nights I worked I would go to bed and set an alarm for like 2pm and temp then. Nights i had off I would sleep and then temp at 630am when my DH got up for work. I did notice a little bit of a flux in temps (higher after I worked) but very little ones. I still could very clearly see a pattern once I got going. :) good luck!


----------



## mama10893

hmm swimmy thats difficult because different people would see those things differently, like i personally wouldnt really have a problem with him being there, but at the same
time id want him to tell me and not sneak out while i was asleep...i mean right now he seems sincerely sorry and maybe he just didnt think it was a big deal, but now that he knows your views on it hopefully he respects them.


----------



## willowtree24

To be honest if I was in that situation I would feel upset that he couldn't tell me where he was going and it is a bit like sneaking around and I don't like that. The place would bother me too lol. My partner isn't like that at all he doesn't even go out drinking so I'm not used to him going out really. I would love him too though if he started going out and lying to me then I would wonder what was up. I hope this have improved and you've managed to talk about it. You just need to let him know how it made you feel and your view on it . Haha getting stuck in the toilet I can't even reach sinks anymore my belly is huge lol I think she's dropped now my belly is so low. I don't know weather you guys believe in this but I went to see a psychic and she told Mey baby will arrive in 3 weeks at 37 weeks and will weigh roughly 7 lb 12 born around the 3rd of July. We shall see if all this comes true lol. And she will have red hair like me


----------



## mama10893

ouu thats neat! even if it isnt true its still fun to see if that actually happens that way!


----------



## mama10893

also willow i cant believe how close you are!!!!


----------



## SoccerMomtoB

willowtree24 said:


> Anybody trying for there first baby ? I would love a buddy! :happydance:

I would love a buddy as well! Someone who is able to handle my craziness. I'm a hot mess of stress over here!!!


----------



## willowtree24

I know mama not long it's scary thinking she's going to be here soon I've washed the last of her clothes now and the cot is up. Been going to my antenatal classes once a week and now she weighs 4lb 5 + that was at 32 weeks. How is your cycle going? I hope your getting some good symptoms!


----------



## mama10893

that is awesome! sadly im sure im out this cycle...no confirmed O and i havent had any symptoms of even O'ing let alone pregnancy...on CD 25 today...if af doesnt show in the next week or so i will test, but im sure i am out, unless i happen to ovulate later lol but its already so late i dont see it happening :( if this cycle doesnt work out im gonna take a break from clomid, and try to just calm down a bit, maybe switch to NTNP for a couple months and try and bring my weight down as im sure its not helping...i had regular cycles before i gained weight so im very sure it has something to do with why im having so much trouble, im sure losing say 40 pounds will help, which i can easily do in a few months if i stick to my diet and go for walks every day, so heres hoping it helps :)


----------



## swimmyj1

SoccerMomtoB said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody trying for there first baby ? I would love a buddy! :happydance:
> 
> I would love a buddy as well! Someone who is able to handle my craziness. I'm a hot mess of stress over here!!!Click to expand...

Hey soccermom how can we help you? :hugs:


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - it will be so interesting to see if that's how it works out :) yay for the belly drop! and yay for having babies room all ready! I still feel like I have so much to do and its freaking me out hahaha

mama - I saw a huge change in my cycles with weight loss. I lost about 20 lbs and felt so much better. I know you can do it! I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you :(


----------



## willowtree24

You never know mama could of ovulated later I hope that's the case. I'm keeping fingers crossed. You've got some tests haven't you did you get them off amazon for a pack? I know how you feel I started the eat better and go out lots of fresh air and did me the world of good. Also dh is a gym addict and he takes protein shakes and all that stuff I didn't know this but he stopped taking it and we got pregnant Couple months after I strongly believe that had an impact. Wish you best of luck I've been trying to eat lots of fruit veg fiber calcium ect in my diet trying to get abit of everything in.  hey swimmy how are you getting on what's left to do ? I just need to iron the things I've put in my hospital bag ect babies bag is done and the room is a little messy bit just going to decide where things will go.


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - I feel like i don't have anything done. I need to wash all of the cloths and bedding still. Still need to get a car seat and stroller eek! Haven't packed a bag yet but I figure I will pack one around 34 weeks. What all are you packing for the baby? I know we need some outfits but I'm not really sure what else to bring. And what all did you pack for yourself? 
My shower is on tuesday so I figure whatever we don't get from that we will go and get the rest of what we are missing, and then I will start on the loads and loads of laundry hahaha. I woke up today with a horrible cold yuck! trying to tough it out at work tonight lots of OJ and soup lol

Also idk if you have been emailing with brandy at all but she might be doing IVF in aug/sept! how exciting!!


----------



## mama10893

emailing with brandy???? hahaha i havent hear anything about her since she disappeared from the group! hows she doing?


----------



## willowtree24

Haven't heard from brandy in a long while where she been ? Well for baby bag I've got 4 or 5 plain vests an outfit for coming home 3 sleepsuits a knitted cardigan 2 pairs of scratch mits 3 pairs of socks 4 muslin cloths 2 pairs of hats a blanket just white warm one. Pack of dummies incase don't know if I'll use them. Pack of 12 nappies some nappy bags and wipes 1 pack of cotton wool and a comforter teddy and rattle. 

For me there's a bag of toiletries small shampoo conditioner toothbrush toothpaste hairbrush hair bobbles face cloth. Hand sanitizer. I got some straws in there 
I've got w long buttoned nightwear easy for feeding couple of maternity bras. Some stretchy comfy leggings and top my maternity ones. Pair of warm socks and about 7 big full briefs cos I'm gonna chuck them they might get messy. 1 pack of big absorbant pads breast pads nipple cream oh and a lib balm so my lips don't get dry I'm taking a bikini top for the tub( planning water birth ) a lightweight dressing gown and slippers for walking around make up and face wipes and little bit of moisturiser. think that might be it I've probably missed some things out lol oh carrier bags ! For dirty items ect that's a good one ! Put them in last night 

Last minute bits are like money/ change phone chargers make up magazines bag of drinks and snacks, something to amuse the other half lol my own drinks bottle maybe. 

That's what I did waited until my shower then got the bits I needed. I hope this psychic is right and I have my baby on July 3rd lol I'm getting impatient haha


----------



## mama10893

im having a weird cycle...was completely sure i hadnt o'd and was out this month, and i had come to terms with it and relaxed and decided im taking a break and ntnp while trying to get healthy if this cycle doesnt work out, however this morning i had extremely light brown spotting...it was barely anything just a tint of brown on the toilet paper and i wouldnt have noticed if i hadnt been looking..lots of cm too...af isnt due for 4 days and it NEVER has come early, so i am super confused! it will be so funny if this is the cycle that worked


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> im having a weird cycle...was completely sure i hadnt o'd and was out this month, and i had come to terms with it and relaxed and decided im taking a break and ntnp while trying to get healthy if this cycle doesnt work out, however this morning i had extremely light brown spotting...it was barely anything just a tint of brown on the toilet paper and i wouldnt have noticed if i hadnt been looking..lots of cm too...af isnt due for 4 days and it NEVER has come early, so i am super confused! it will be so funny if this is the cycle that worked

Awww mama that sounds amazing never count yourself out. That could possibly be implantation bleeding it's completely normal around this time I really hope so !!  will you test day of af ?


----------



## mama10893

yes i think so...af is due saturday so i may test sunday morning if af doesnt show sat! keeping my fingers crossed but also trying to not stress too much about it


----------



## willowtree24

Yeah good call mama I do hope it's good news  I can't believe how fast time is going and I'm not at work thought I'd be so bored but I'm not.


----------



## mama10893

i hope so too! and yea thats great! glad time is flying for you :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - oh man I have anxiety about packing now hahaha, I didn't even think about bringing some underwear I don't care about (gonna add that to my list!) I figure I will pack in a few weeks still. water birth sounds nice and hopefully more comfortable. Hope that baby comes soon!

Mama - I'm sooo hoping that is implantation bleeding!! sooo crossed here :) How are you feeling otherwise?

Sounds silly but I'm super excited for my date night on saturday :) I failed my glucose test so I have to do the 3 hour repeat that day. But afterwards we are going to the beach all day and doing a double feature drive in movie after. He puts all these pillows and blankets in the bed of his truck and we get to snuggle and watch the show. So corny but its my favorite date lol.


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy that sounds like the best kind of date! id looooove to do something like that!!!
and im also hoping it was IB but trying not to get too excited&#128514; no other symptoms this month except my heart rates been a little elevated...which im not sure is a symptom but its not normal for me lol! but otherwise i feel normal...af is due tomorrow and no signs of her yet...we shall see! i will really laugh if this is the month that worked&#128514; i have a test so i can test on sunday or monday!


----------



## willowtree24

Lol packing anxiety I've got lists beyond piles of lists about all this stuff haha I'm scared I'll forget something important like the car seat for example lol. That does sound amazing no wonder you can't wait !!! Sounds so relaxing and romantic lol. We don't have drive in cinemas. He did ask to take me for a Meal though so I bit his hand off for that lol. 

I'm getting to the point where I can't for in maternity tops cos my belly has dropped so low down now. Had some pains the other day abit like period pains I think that was little bit of braxton. Not sure though It wasn't bad at all I just had a warm bath. Yeah the big horrible pants you don't mind getting messy or throwing out I got some cheap ones from primark to shove on. Mama I hope it is  I really do keep us updated any symptoms that's not normal for you I'd still count !! Hanging on in there.


----------



## mama10893

tested today, BFN :( af was due yesterday or today, so will test again if she doesnt show :) not counting myself out yet


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - hang in there!! fingers are crossed!!

Willow - finished the baby room mostly made me feel so much better! but your right total packing anxiety for sure!! I've had brax's and that pretty much what mine felt like. Not super comfortable but not super painful either. That's a good sign!! hopefully you don't have much longer to wait!

AFM- i failed the blood sugar test. Officially have gestational diabetes :( Going to meet with the specialist tomorrow and get set up with meal planning, blood sugar monitor and insulin. not loving this part but I can do anything for a few months and hopefully won't have to keep doing it after.


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> tested today, BFN :( af was due yesterday or today, so will test again if she doesnt show :) not counting myself out yet

Awww yeah don't loose hope when will you test again mama ? What test did you use


----------



## mama10893

used a FRER, tested again today, BFN! gonna test again at the end of the week, by then itl be late enough to know for sure, but im 99% sure im out, im actually convinced i didnt even ovulate this month, as i had no signs and af hasnt shown. im going to take a break from ttc for the summer and just try to enjoy myself! also going to try to lose some weight and get healthier, and will revisit ttc in the fall:) i will keep in touch, so keep me posted on how everything is going willow and swimmy! cant wait til you both have your girls, so super happy for you both! :)


----------



## willowtree24

mama10893 said:


> used a FRER, tested again today, BFN! gonna test again at the end of the week, by then itl be late enough to know for sure, but im 99% sure im out, im actually convinced i didnt even ovulate this month, as i had no signs and af hasnt shown. im going to take a break from ttc for the summer and just try to enjoy myself! also going to try to lose some weight and get healthier, and will revisit ttc in the fall:) i will keep in touch, so keep me posted on how everything is going willow and swimmy! cant wait til you both have your girls, so super happy for you both! :)

I hope your not out. Sounds a good idea have a nice relaxing summer you going to try but not prevent it see what happens. I got too stressed when ttc and it's a good idea to have a bit of a relax I think it helped me so much. &#128512; I know it will for you too. Thank you we are getting nearer not too long now. It's kind of scary but so exciting at the same time it's mixed emotions


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - We took a break for a few months and it really was very helpful. TTC can be super stressful. Enjoy your amazing summer! My fingers are still crossed that you will get a surprise bfp :) sending lots of hugs


----------



## mama10893

thanks guys! im hoping once i get a bit healthier and stop stressing so much that it will just happen naturally :) and yes willow you are crazy close! i bet you cant wait to meet her!


----------



## mama10893

omg...im quite a bit weary about this because its late id expect it to be darker...but i see a line easily in real life..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg mama!! That is totally a line!!! Yay!!!!!! Oh I just did a happy dance for you no joke. I hope this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## mama10893

im so terrified! lol this is my first even HINT of a second line ever! im gonna do another test tomorrow and im scared it wont be positive&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## willowtree24

Yes mama !!!! Yes never loose hope. I see that second line !! It's abit blury on my phone but I can see it. I'm totally happy dance right now Haha. Don't be nervous I'm praying for sticky bean


----------



## swimmyj1

Don't be worried if the line isn't darker tomorrow, I would panic about lines getting darker or not when I thought they should. Heck sometimes they would even be lighter than 2 days before. My fingers are soooo crossed! How many dpo are you thinking you are right now? Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought? Can't wait to hear how today's goes!


----------



## mama10893

the test this morning was stark white negative&#128533; i dont know what to think!!! im gonna go for bloodwork soon to make sure :( ugh! this whole thing is so frustrating! of course in my last month trying the stupid test would get my hopes up and then crush them! lol


----------



## swimmyj1

mama10893 said:


> the test this morning was stark white negative&#128533; i dont know what to think!!! im gonna go for bloodwork soon to make sure :( ugh! this whole thing is so frustrating! of course in my last month trying the stupid test would get my hopes up and then crush them! lol

No! Seriously! That is just crewl if that last test was just a false positive. When are you doing blood work? I'm hoping this wasn't just a hope crusher that would be mean :( sending you lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## mama10893

thanks swimmy&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; im going to call my doctor tomorrow after i do another test!


----------



## swimmyj1

Thinking of you mama, hope everything is going ok


----------



## mama10893

my doctor is being suuuuper unhelpful :( hasnt fit me in to get bloods done until next week! super frustrating! but all tests are still negative, just no sign of af yet, only tiny bit of spotting twice since my period was supposed to start last weekend, super weird


----------



## swimmyj1

That is super weird. Hoping that it's not just a chemical. But if it was just a faulty test (i've had that happen before and was so mad!) then I really hope you take some time to relax and just enjoy your summer. What day can they fit you in next week for labs? It's weird that you are only spotting, is it bright red blood?


----------



## willowtree24

Awww no mama have you tested again since the negative test? Can't believe you can get your bloods done sooner how frustrating not knowing anything !! I've never had a fake negative they can't be that common. Lots of hugs for you I hope you get answers soon !!


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone I can't believe I'm nearly 37 weeks. I've lived being pregnant even the bad bits haha I feel like I don't want this journey to end but at the same time I can't wait to meet her and be a mummy. I get all emotional thinking about it. Taking the next stage and labour. I'm going into labour open minded now not going to be a hero lol. Major TMI but being having sickness and diarrhoea and period pains and headaches for the past week I've been reading all these are signs. I'm abit nervous now lol how are you swimmy ? Have you had your shower ? How are you coping have you done the hospital bag and baby bag ?


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey willow :) can't believe your almost there! I've heard that those symptoms can mean its close hopefully baby comes soon! Same here I'm trying to go in open minded with labor. My doctor laughed when she asked me if I made a birth plan and I said "to get her out safe idc how, but I want drugs haha"

I'm also really starting to get nervous. there is so much to be nervous about, the delivery, bringing them home, life changes, just eeeekkkk! I did have my shower, the girls at work are throwing me another one on the 20th but honestly I can't even figure out what else I could need. There is so much stuff at my house already. Nursery is pretty much ready to go. I'm bad and still have not done my bag (whoops!) I'm going to start working on it promise lol. I think i'm avoiding it that just seem to real if i'm packing a bag. I still need to get nursing bra's (adding that to my list now lol)


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Hey willow :) can't believe your almost there! I've heard that those symptoms can mean its close hopefully baby comes soon! Same here I'm trying to go in open minded with labor. My doctor laughed when she asked me if I made a birth plan and I said "to get her out safe idc how, but I want drugs haha"
> 
> I'm also really starting to get nervous. there is so much to be nervous about, the delivery, bringing them home, life changes, just eeeekkkk! I did have my shower, the girls at work are throwing me another one on the 20th but honestly I can't even figure out what else I could need. There is so much stuff at my house already. Nursery is pretty much ready to go. I'm bad and still have not done my bag (whoops!) I'm going to start working on it promise lol. I think i'm avoiding it that just seem to real if i'm packing a bag. I still need to get nursing bra's (adding that to my list now lol)

I know packing makes it real but you must do it haha. That's good our nursery is pretty much done I keep going in thinking ooh I could put something there lol. That's nice they're throwing you a shower. I had a Meal with mine they got me a flopsy bunny Beatrix Potter comforter and a towel was nice. I'm not wanting to have an epidural it's my last resort. Well the psychic that told me she might come around the third is slowly fading away. My midwife thinks I'll go another 2 weeks &#128562; I went in today due to reduced movement they did a ctg
But she's all good was sleeping lol


----------



## mama10893

omg guys you're both getting so close now! so happy for you guys&#10084;&#65039; afm decided not to get bloods done, had many negative tests after so i think it was just a faulty test sadly! however i am enjoying my summer so far :) i found a new job with higher pay as well as benefits so that's awesome, and i even had a few drinks on canada day! trying to relax and not think about ttc too much, even though its hard! i pop on here every once in a while to see how everyones doing! i hope you both come on here after you have your girls and share a picture and their names and stuff! so glad you're both doing well&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow - my goal is to have my bag packed by thursday, I'm going to get the bra's and put stuff together lol. Idk why I have put it off for so long. Decreased movement is scary. She hasn't moved much for me the last 2 days and I hate when that happens it freaks me out, but I have a scan on Thursday so hopefully that shows all is well, and I do have a home doppler so I know her Heart beat has been fine. Hang in there hun you are in the home stretch! I was started on metformin for my blood sugars hoping I won't have to be upped to insulin! fingers crossed

mama - promise I will post pictures. I have a feeling it won't be too long before I'm back to ttc for the 2nd. with my DH being so much older than I am I know he really wants to have them pretty close together if we can. and sense this was look 3 years, we aren't going to be preventing after this baby comes. Enjoy drinks! have one for me!!


----------



## mama10893

thats awesome swimmy! willow hasnt posted in a bit, wonder how shes coming along!!


----------



## willowtree24

Glad everyone's well !! Hello everyone I'm in my 39th week and I'm still very pregnant ! Lol been getting more pains lower down also thought I had my bloody show couple of days ago. It's surreal I'm going to have my baby very soon ! &#128557; she's been waking and sleeping in cycles now just like newborns. Been doing a bit of diy putting up shelves. I will share a pic for you guys of you want when she's here. How you swimmy glad your cracking on with the bag haha I've just bought an electric hand held fan for hospital as it's going to be boiling and had a sudden thought that I might well need one haha. I hear your very fertile after being pregnant swimmy lol. Mama have a drink for me please !!!! Lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama - hope you had a nice drink for me and are sunning by the beach often!

Willow - can't believe you almost there! Fan is a smart idea! I was worried our girl was gonna make an early arrival but they got my contractions to stop and the last few days have just been relaxing not too many BH. had another scan the other day and she is still breach :( hoping we flip over soon or we will have to do a c-section. My dh got all weird when we talked about it he seemed upset about a scar? which makes me laugh a little sense i've had a breast reduction so i have scars all over my boobs and i'm not a small girl at all so its not like walk around showing off my belly ever.


----------



## mama10893

yes please to pictures willow!!! glad you're doing well :) and yes i had a drink or 2 for both of you ;) swimmy im glad they got her to stay put! hope she flips for you! the scar is the least of your worries aha it is not the reason c sections suck! men are so funny lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA the last few months. I needed an emotional break from anything that concerned ttc. We have taken a break since Feb and have since got my mind and heart back. We're planning on doing IVF sometime this year and until then I'm just focusing on getting healthy and mentally preparing as well as financially haha. I'm sorry I was gone for so long, but I was about to lose it there for a while and just really needed to distance myself. Tell me allllll about how you all are!!!


----------



## mama10893

omg brandy!! i have been wondering where you were! im taking a break from ttc right now too! i tried 2 months of clomid, i o'd on the first one but no BFP :( and didnt even o with the second round, so i too am working on getting healthy and really enjoying my summer! im so glad you found yourself again during that break! and i really hope the ivf goes well for you :) we sure missed you here!


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww thanks, Mama! Breaks are always nice. It gives you time to breathe and just get back to your life. Sorry about the clomid cycles. I've been there LOTS of times. I am just so done with all that, so we're just doing IVF and getting it over with. It's too heartbreaking every month


----------



## swimmyj1

Needing some random advice here gals :) (brandy so glad you have come back we have really missed you!)

Ok so long story here (sorry). My DH and his family do not talk. He was raised in a strict religion and decided to leave the community 5 years ago and is shunned. They can't talk to him at all. So randomly a few months ago his sister found me on facebook and made inquires about me being pregnant and how the family would like to have some connection to us. I assumed that she meant me and my DH and met her for lunch about 2 months ago. It was nice to meet her and my DH wanted me to go so he could hear about how his family was doing. However she made it clear that they really only could do a relationship with me and the baby. She wants to come to the hospital when the baby is born and so does my DH's mother who will be in town when I'm due (not feeling like that is a coincidence). 

Anyway I haven't had any other contact with her after that lunch and explained to my DH that i was really uncomfortable at being the middle man. Until today ... his sister messaged me and wants to go out to lunch again this time with her mom who is in town until the end of september. I don't know how to be mean and say that it makes me uncomfortable. I don't really want a bunch of people I don't know coming up to the hospital to see us and making it uncomfortable. 

Any advise on what to do?


----------



## mama10893

swimmy id say no way!!! if they shun your dh they have no reason to want to be a part of your life. id definitely tell them you're uncomfortable! good luck thats so awkward lol


----------



## Brandy_R

I with mama, Swimmy! That's just weird and ackward. I'd never want someone I barely know coming up to the hospital to see my baby. Something about that just seems weird to me.


----------



## Brandy_R

I have a dilemma and not sure what to do. Not ttc related but I got invited to a bachlorette party and the only one I know is the bride. It's my husbands friends fiancé. I know her but we're not like best friends. I don't know a single soul that will be there. Would you go or no? I want to go to be supportive and have fun but my social anxiety is making me think no :-/


----------



## swimmyj1

thanks gals, I agree it just feels really weird to me. heck the whole situation just seems really weird to me and makes me uncomfortable. i could never walk away from my child/brother just because they are a different faith than myself. I guess if they want to see the baby I will do a family meeting after the hospital but once she is bigger I don't want that confusion as to why his family can't talk to him. I want her to be accepting of others and show kindness.

Brandy - ooohhh yeah honestly I don't think I would go. If you guys are not really close and its her going out with a lot of her close friends that would make me a little anxious. But you could always go and ask to bring another friend with you so you have others to talk to while shes entertaining the others? 
super funny random story about my DH's friends wife a few weeks ago. She had a bridesmaid not show up to her wedding (I seriously met her once, she was very nice but I don't really know her). Anyway I just happened to be wearing the same color dress as the rest of her wedding party ... she asked me while totally balling to stand up and walk with the party. hahaha how do you tell a bride no?!? super uncomfortable and now i'm all big pregnant in her wedding photos lol. At least her and I are becoming friends now. 

Keep your fingers crossed that my Friday scan baby has by some miracle flipped over and my fluid levels are high enough to keep her in for another week, so not ready for this weekend.


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone I'd like you to meet my baby girl Eva Marie who came into the world on 20th July at 2.16pm weighing 6lb 12 and a half Oz. After a 33 hour labour. 25 hours of early labour and around 8 in active. Pall bed to stay in the water to have her brother she had other plans as the cord got stuck around her neck then shoulder and had an emergency delivery but was still able to deliver naturally I had no pain relief and in 3 pushes. Tonnes of people rushed in was a bit of am ordeal. I'm on 2 types of antibiotics and 2 pain killers as developed infection. I'm so in love and she's worth every bit of pain. I'm glad your all OK welcome back brandy and will update again shortly as got my hands full :baby::happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160722-WA0036.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## willowtree24

willowtree24 said:


> Hello everyone I'd like you to meet my baby girl Eva Marie who came into the world on 20th July at 2.16pm weighing 6lb 12 and a half Oz. After a 33 hour labour. 25 hours of early labour and around 8 in active. Pall bed to stay in the water to have her brother she had other plans as the cord got stuck around her neck then shoulder and had an emergency delivery but was still able to deliver naturally I had no pain relief and in 3 pushes. Tonnes of people rushed in was a bit of am ordeal. I'm on 2 types of antibiotics and 2 pain killers as developed infection. I'm so in love and she's worth every bit of pain. I'm glad your all OK welcome back brandy and will update again shortly as got my hands full :baby::happydance::thumbup:

I was 39 weeks and 4 days


----------



## mama10893

aw willow shes beautiful! look at that smile already :) soooo sweet!


----------



## swimmyj1

Willow congrats! Glad she is here safe sound and happy :) 

I spent my lovely weekend off in the hospital getting fluid replacement for low amino fluids. I'm annoyed, one doc says we should get her out now, the other says more time in to cook. I just want a this is the plan, no back and forth!

Brandy - did you end up going to the party?


----------



## mama10893

so we got a puppy :) her name is piper and she's adorable!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## swimmyj1

OMG mama! look at her! oh i just love dogs awe! what kind of do is she? I love her ears haha


----------



## mama10893

she's a purebred shih tzu! i just love her so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Brandy_R

Congrats Willow!!! Love the name! Good job with all that labor!!! Congrats again mama!!!

Mama, how adorable!!! I love little dogs!

Swimmy, I didn't end up going. I had a family reunion today anyways and wouldn't have been able to do both so I chose the reunion


----------



## mama10893

i know shes the cutest!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey gals sorry I wasn't on this week. Beautiful Elizabeth arrived 8/5 can't believe she's actually here. My fluid levels were really low so they sent me over I got to the hospital at 6pm and she was out at 726. My DH almost didn't make it for my c-section haha. So glad to have her home! Hope you guys are all doing well. As for my DHs family ya they showed up. Apparently his sister saw on Facebook that she was here and they decided to just come. It was really weird but so far they haven't called sense.


----------



## willowtree24

Congratulations swimmy!!! Brilliant news I'm so happy for you ! That was pretty fast !! Hope everything is going well ! It's really hard I didn't stop crying for ages. And have post natal depression. It's so overwhelming having a baby. It's the hardest but the best thing I've ever done. Mama I love your new dog !!!! I'd love a dog lol hello brandy !!! How's it going


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama - post natal depression is no joke! Don't be ashamed to ask for help or call your doctor. I've had a few total meltdowns hysterical sobbing, worries something will happen to her. It's really over whelming sometimes, are you breast feeding? I've heard that can be helpful with depression for some women (then again I've heard for others it can make it worse). If you need to vent or anything please message, you are not alone.


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm just soooooo happy for you both!!! I remember all of us trying for soooo long!! Makes my heart so happy!! 

I'm doing well! 5th day smoke free and right on track for IVF! Hoping to put our down payment down in the next couple weeks. We shall see though. All in due time I guess!

How's mommy hood so far for you both?!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey brandy - tried to send you an email but your inbox is full lol.

I'm so excited for your IVF!! Also a huge congrats on stopping smoking! I know it can be really hard. My DH is now 4 months smoke free and he had a really hard time. 

As for being a mommy, I'm feeling really guilty. Sometimes I feel like I'm not doing anything right. I can't tell if she's eating enough. Sometimes she nurses for like 20+ minutes a side and then still is screaming so I pump and give her what's left. I just feel like I have no clue what I'm doing and getting very little sleep doesn't help lol. Hoping once we get a routine things are better. My mom is coming to stay next week here is to hoping she can help with that


----------



## Brandy_R

That will help a lot with your mom coming, Swimmy! I've def heard it can be very hard to adjust! I hope you can get some sleep while your mom is visiting. I can't even imagine all the stuff that comes with being a new mom. 

Thanks for the encouragement on the no smoking!! Today is day 7 of being smoke free! Hubby did it too so that's helped tremendously!


----------



## mama10893

congrats on being smoke free brandy!

willow: im glad you're doing well! sucks about the post natal depression, but i hope you get through it well!

swimmy: big congrats on your little girl! my name is elizabeth! lol so happy you're all doing well :)


----------



## swimmyj1

mama how is your summer going? having fun at the beach??

brandy - i cant wait for you to start ivf. im glad that you both have been able to stop smoking. My DH's count went way up when he stopped smoking :)


----------



## mama10893

my summer is going well! yes lots of time at the beach :) my sister moved to england on friday, so now its time to focus on my health, going to get back on my diet and try to lose some weight! will probably start TTC again around october :)


----------



## swimmyj1

hey gals just checking in seeing how everyone is doing. I just got home from spending time up at our cabin. It was so nice! I can't wait to move up there full time (5-10 year plan lol). It sounds silly but i was super excited at Lizzy's one month check up yesterday she is up a whole pound! i've been worried with breast feeding she hasn't been getting enough. looks like I was worried for no reason. 

Also going with a friend of mine next week to meet/have lunch with a women who has agreed to carry a baby for her! i'm so excited for her and her husband. They have been trying for 10 years and found she couldn't have or carry a baby. I really hope this works for them.


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy you call her lizzy?? thats soooo cute!!! and a pound gain is really good!!! you go lil lizzy!! im so happy for your friend i really hope it all goes well for them!

AFM im doing pretty good! been kinda sick this month so that sucks :( found out i have ulcerative colitis so that isnt fun! but ive lost 15 pounds since august 1 and i also found a new job thats mon-fri, 9-5 which is ideal for me! so i am super happy :) i dont really know when we will revisit ttc, hopefully in the next month or 2, but we're going to try and be super calm about it, nothing too crazy, and hope for the best :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Congrats on the job mama! What kind of job is it? I think a calm approach to ttc is a good way to head into it


----------



## mama10893

im a receptionist at a driving school! and i agree :)


----------



## crazy4baby1

hey ladies, so a couple day ago I was 12 DPO and I took a $tree test the Assured one and it came out plain as day a faint positive this line you could see from a arms length away and a little further, but I tested on 13 DPO & today all negatives. May I say that i've never had a chemical pregnancy and so far i'm not looking for answers in that catigory.. I need to know if I have sore breasts, runny nose, high soft cervix, watery CM and a tad bit thick, and 3 days late, with exhaustion , and lots of hunger ,am I pregnant or not? My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years now and no luck but i'm hoping that this is our month! any advice would help :) P.s, I also have been noticing flucuating dull cramps on my left and right side back and front. Anyone also have this as a early pregnancy sign? also I haven't had implantation bleeding, but i hear sometimes that doesn't also occur with every woman. I've tested 12dpo, 13&14 dpo and all negatives, ladies this is my only positive result.. What do you think. no mentions of chemical pregnancies please trying to stay positive. :D https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b900320be7a8c78931a98be82aceee3a&oe=57DD76FA 

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=038acdcdd5cdcb608e564d519a686d4c&oe=57DDAF43


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Mama - post natal depression is no joke! Don't be ashamed to ask for help or call your doctor. I've had a few total meltdowns hysterical sobbing, worries something will happen to her. It's really over whelming sometimes, are you breast feeding? I've heard that can be helpful with depression for some women (then again I've heard for others it can make it worse). If you need to vent or anything please message, you are not alone.

Swimmy I had this really bad your are not alone !! It is completely life changing which is so overwhelming I literally had no clue and I cried I the bath a few times my mum practically lived at mine every day which I couldn't of coped otherwise. Doing fine now though we got there in the end. Just remember that that particular moment will pass much love to you and your beautiful baby Elizabeth! Hope your both doing well


----------



## willowtree24

Hallo ladies been gone a while compleat lyrics slipped my mind this site haha. Hope your all well !! My little girls 8 weeks just had her jabs she's growing well and is super happy couldn't love her more. Hello brandy I hear your doing I've which is fantastic!!! I'm so pleased everyone's doing well. It's hectic life as a ftm but I absolutely love it worth all the stress lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama hope work is going well :) 

Willow - it's crazy how fast the time is going. Can't believe lizzy is 7 weeks already. I started pumping more and doing bottles at night time and that has helped the depression a lot, so that way my DH can help more at night. I wish my family was closer that would help so much

Brandy - hope your doing good!


----------



## willowtree24

swimmyj1 said:


> Mama hope work is going well :)
> 
> Willow - it's crazy how fast the time is going. Can't believe lizzy is 7 weeks already. I started pumping more and doing bottles at night time and that has helped the depression a lot, so that way my DH can help more at night. I wish my family was closer that would help so much
> 
> Brandy - hope your doing good!

I know time goes way too fast !! Mine is 10 weeks tomorrow baby Eva is so smart already. I had mum and dad round and it helped me so much I was so thankful. Glad bfing is going well for you both. I've stopped now I pumped and fed and it helped I also have 32 bags of milk in the freezer lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah I'm down to bf maybe only once or twice a day the rest is pumping or formula. 

Random but it has rained almost every day this week and next week is looking like its gonna be the same. I hate yucky weather! I want some nice again lol


----------



## mama10893

well ladies! af is finally done and i am back to the TTC world!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay :) welcome back mama - are you guys doing anything different?
It sounds silly but I took an opk yesterday because I still haven't had a period after having lizzy and was getting what I thought was ovulation cramping ... nope opk was almost completely blank lol haven't had that before. If I haven't started by my doctors visit I will bring it up. I know if your pumping/breast feeding you don't always get one but it's weirding me ouT


----------



## mama10893

haha mine are literally almost always blank! it sucks!! and not anything too different, taking a relaxing approach for now :) but i've lost 23 pounds since july so hoping that helps!! hope you're doing well swimmy!!


----------



## teribear2429

Hello Ladies, I am currently TTC#1 with DH of 4 years but we've been best friends for 11 years. I am 24 with PCOS and DEVICS DISEASE (which is very simular to Lupus and MS except more severe) but I just joined this b&b after referring back to it so many times for many different topics over the past few months and I'm looking for buddies who can share their journeys and experiences. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - im back to work as of tonight and it sucks ugh! i really need to get back on the weight loss train i've really let myself go. I put on 12 lbs in the last month! that is not ok. I'm already a heavy girl to start with my body doesn't need any extra weight lol. hopefully being back to work i won't be eating as much crap. Hope ur doing well, how is this cycle going?

Teribear - welcome! I'm not familiar with Devics disease can it impact fertility like PCOS can? how long have you been TTC?


----------



## teribear2429

swimmyj1 said:


> mama - im back to work as of tonight and it sucks ugh! i really need to get back on the weight loss train i've really let myself go. I put on 12 lbs in the last month! that is not ok. I'm already a heavy girl to start with my body doesn't need any extra weight lol. hopefully being back to work i won't be eating as much crap. Hope ur doing well, how is this cycle going?
> 
> Teribear - welcome! I'm not familiar with Devics disease can it impact fertility like PCOS can? how long have you been TTC?


Devics Disease is a neuro-autoimmune disease and to what knowledge there is about it I don't think it affects fertility like PCOS can. And my husband and I have been TTC for 4 almost 5 years now, we were actively TTC at the beginning then after a year we were not trying but not preventing either and now we are back to trying as Devics disease has made me disabled so I now have more time to actually try, record everything and such.......I'm currently waiting for a ultrasound because I've been having very odd symptoms at least for me and to me my body is saying pregnant but blood and urine done 1 weeks ago say negative and I still have not had any bright red blood flo since 8/19 so it's definitely frustrating especially cause of all the light brown discharge on/off when wiping and my cervix has been high and soft for weeks now


----------



## swimmyj1

Teribear-have you been temping? Have you every had long cycles like this? I know in my case with pcos I can skip periods and just have light brown spotting (or sometimes nothing at all). It very annoying lol. Anything you are doing different this round of ttc? Sorry lots of questions lol. It took me and husband multiple years to have our baby. I'm hoping when I'm ready to ttc our second one in a year that we can use the same combination and it work. But I've heard that what worked once doesn't mean it will work again and that worries me. Don't get me wrong I feel extremely blessed to have one child but my husbands push to have multiple kids scares me sometimes


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy back to work that sucks!!! seems so soon to me because we get a year of maternity, so crazy that you're already back! this cycles going good so far! no ovulation signs yet, but im not really tracking right now just keeping an eye on CM and bd'in EOD, so we'll see if anything comes of this! lol i still have lots of weight to lose but im slowly but surely going down :)


----------



## teribear2429

swimmyj1 said:


> Teribear-have you been temping? Have you every had long cycles like this? I know in my case with pcos I can skip periods and just have light brown spotting (or sometimes nothing at all). It very annoying lol. Anything you are doing different this round of ttc? Sorry lots of questions lol. It took me and husband multiple years to have our baby. I'm hoping when I'm ready to ttc our second one in a year that we can use the same combination and it work. But I've heard that what worked once doesn't mean it will work again and that worries me. Don't get me wrong I feel extremely blessed to have one child but my husbands push to have multiple kids scares me sometimes


No I haven't I just use CP and CM as my guide, and my cycles are usually 33-35 give or take a day and I always have such a heavy flow. I'm currently on cycle day 44 and still no period I had another episode of wiping just light brown with a little speck of red but it was just once and not again since


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - congrats on the weight loss :) i know its hard but keep it up! I really need to get on the weight loss train! I'm up almost 20 lbs after having lizzy ! yikes!!! 

Teribear - and preg test is also negative? darn thats confusing. I hate when cycles do that its just rude lol


----------



## teribear2429

swimmyj1 said:


> mama - congrats on the weight loss :) i know its hard but keep it up! I really need to get on the weight loss train! I'm up almost 20 lbs after having lizzy ! yikes!!!
> 
> Teribear - and preg test is also negative? darn thats confusing. I hate when cycles do that its just rude lol

Agreed! Lol but I'm now on CD54 and still no AF I've been having very slight spotting and I mean like a pinhead drop amount of bright red when wiping on occasion and after intercourse the other day I had this chunk of jelly/EW cm with small streaks of blood in it and when I looked it up online all I found that matched what I saw was a mucus plug and pieces of it can break off during sex so I'm going to have a pelvic exam tomorrow and ultrasound in about a week or two


----------



## swimmyj1

let us know how it goes. hope everything goes good at your appointment. 
im feeling selfish that i want to take something to start a period. my baby is now 3 months old and still no AF... i want my body back to its normal schedule lol


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Count me in! I'm also TTC baby #1 (well, I will be in 2-ish days once AF takes a hike). My plan is to start using OPKs on the first day after AF ends (potentially this Thursday) since I'm not exactly sure when my OD occurs. My cycle is only 26 days, and I've read that I should start testing ASAP, in case I ovulate early in my cycle. Happy to have some buddies! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## gimmeacrybaby

TTC #1 right here, straight to IVF due to severe male infertility. Would LOVE a buddy/buddies to follow and support along the way. Exciting but overwhelming journey that I feel support is crucial for as there are so many emotions.


----------



## swimmyj1

WELCOME gals!!

Fancy - when I use opks i don't usually start testing until like cd#7 but i'm all for testing every day of your cycle to find out when your getting close! my surge is really short so around my ovulation day i would test a few times a day (like twice) just to make sure i caught it lol. 

Gimme - support is key! I had a good support at our fertility clinic but these forums really were my big support :) do you have and IVF plan in place yet or any dates set?


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Swimmy - I bought the jumbo pack of OPK strips online so I didn't mind "wasting" a few just to be sure. I really wanted to back up my temping/charting data so seeing the negatives helped to confirm. 

Got my first positive yesterday night (CD 10)! Fully agree about testing twice a day. I tested that morning and got a negative. Physical symptoms throughout the day made me feel like I should try again and I'm glad I did! Another positive this morning. Needless to say, we've been busy. Lol. Trying for as much BMS until my temp spike as possible. Anyone have any thoughts on recharge time for optimal swimmers between rounds? Do you figure it's best to do the dance as much as possible once the LH surge hits, or do you try for every second day to give DHs men a chance to regroup?


----------



## mama10893

Hello ladies! I havent posted in so long, but i'm doing well! I'm down 42 pounds, and my cycle seems to be regulating! i got af on time in october and november, and now today is CD 13 and I have EWCM! super exciting to be seeing these positive changes and hoping it was just my weight holding us back from conceiving!! high hopes for this month, wouldnt that be a lovely new years surprise!


----------



## swimmyj1

Fancy - I've tried both methods of doing it every day and doing every other day. Our fertility doc recommended every other the week leading up to a +opk then for 3 days in a row lol. But my DH had low counts and stuff. I know some guys are good to go every day haha. 

Mama - OMG yay!! congrats on the weight loss!!! what are you doing to lose weight? i really really need to get moving on weight loss. A new years surprise would be perfect!!! 


I bought the big pack of OPK's again :) so far they are still totally blank but im still breast feeding so my OB wasn't shocked I still haven't ovulated. She said if AF hasn't come back 2 months after stopping to give her a call.


----------



## mama10893

im just counting calories and walking more! i dont limit myself with anyhing else because otherwise i get discouraged and feel like i cant do it! so im eating 1500 calories a day and going for a half hour walk every day :) its working wonders!


----------



## swimmyj1

way to go mama!!! that is a great method. I think I usually fail because I limit myself and then crave things. So funny story today but total TMI lol

I called my DH on my way home from work and made a comment about how it had been quite a while sense having any "adult" time lol and that we should if she was still sleeping when I got home. First thing out of his mouth was oh are you ovulating again? I can go into work late tomorrow so we don't miss the window ... I think i ruined sex for him and made it only about when I ovulated lol. whoops.


----------



## mama10893

haha swimmy thats hilarious&#128514;


----------



## swimmyj1

its hard not to giggle about it lol, i think if i don't get AF back in 4 months I will call my doc to jump start it. Do you gals think thats a long enough wait?


----------



## megan3456

willowtree24 said:


> Anybody trying for there first baby ? I would love a buddy! :happydance:


Hi there!

I'm ttc #1, got a squinter today! If it ends up being a true BFP, I'm due Aug 29.

FX for you all for sticky beans!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

megan3456 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody trying for there first baby ? I would love a buddy! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I'm ttc #1, got a squinter today! If it ends up being a true BFP, I'm due Aug 29.
> 
> FX for you all for sticky beans!!!Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!! hope this is a sticky one! I was due aug 20th last year (holy cow cant believe it was already a year ago!) fingers crossed.


----------



## Ragnhild

:hi: all... I'm ttc#1 and had my first IUI 2 days ago after 12 months of trying. Looking for some ttc buddies.


----------



## Ele3085

I am trying to conceive my 1st little bean , and welcome any suggestions/tips and advice : )


----------



## swimmyj1

Ragnhild - welcome :) congrats on the IUI i hope the TWW goes quick for you!!!

Ele - how long have you been TTC? I found that temping was really really helpful for me or using the cheap ovulation kits you can buy on ebay. that way I knew when I ovulated a little better.

AFM - almost have my 1st positive ovulation test after having my baby :) shes 5 months now so I'm hoping AF shows up soon!


----------



## Ele3085

Since August of 2015 , all the girls in his family are very pregnant/have a baby already/are expecting their 2nd , or trying for their second . I want it to be my turn to share some happy news with my family also : * ( . I didn't get into temping because my temperature has always been lower then the normal 98.6 . AF is due the 26th , my birthday is the 30th and it would be the Best Gift Ever to have a positive pregnancy test . His birthday is on February 12th and I've got the best way to tell him we are growing our little family(I have had this gift since April , positively thinking it was going to happen back then) I have tried a few different things this month that I haven't done before , so maybe it will have counted and helped


----------



## swimmyj1

what did you do different this month? my temps were always lower than normal also but I could see a clear spike after ovulating (usually to barley 98.6 lol). That would be a great birthday present :) 
I understand how hard it is to be TTC for a long time. It took me a little over 3 years to get pregnant. I'm hoping now that we know what worked for us we won't have as much trouble with a second one.


----------



## Ele3085

Taking vitamins(folic acid and magnesium and prenatal) and trying raspberry leaf tea , trying preseed again(haven't tried it in a while) , they say to wait 15 minutes after applying it , that's what I did also instead of trying right after applying it . Different foods . I also have been researching at home insemination(due to some of his unhealthy hobbies) he has lazy swimmers and I read at home insemination helps put them closer to where they are supposed to end up without getting "tired" on the swim . I want it a baby belly so badly it hurts : * (


----------



## mama10893

well no bfp yet, however my cycle is definitely normalizing!! as i lose weight it gets more and more regular, and the last 2 months of gotten huge gobs of EWCM right on CD 14! this has not happened for me since before my ttc journey began almost 2 years ago! im so excited :) hope everyone has great luck! glad to hear of ur pos opk swimmy!! hope baby lizzie is doing well! id love to see a picture if you want to share!


----------



## swimmyj1

Ele - have you tried having your DH take fertilaid before? it made a big difference with my husbands swimmers. he went from low count to normal and had an increase in forward swimmers after 3 months of taking it. It can get expensive but if he's part of the issue its not a bad idea to try it. 

mama - so glad to hear from you :) I'm sorry no bfp yet :( congrats on the weight loss!! i wish i could say the same lol I've gained so much in the last year. what cycle day are you? Lizzy is doing good thanks for asking :) I can't believe how fast they grow! the first 2 months were pretty rough on me adjusting to being a mom but its gotten a lot better. I finally got her new born photos back and i'm really glad we took them. here is some of her now :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2556.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2495.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2378.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ele3085

Can I find that in a cvs or walgreens so he can start taking it immediately?


----------



## swimmyj1

i don't think so, 8 bought it on Amazon. My husband hated taking it because you have to take it a few times a day. But he already agreed that when we are ready to ttc again he's gonna take it. Lol


----------



## Ele3085

Darn : /
Ok , I will look it up
Thank you :)


----------



## swimmyj1

no problem :) i hope it works for you. It does take a few months of taking to help though. Also idk if you husband smokes but thats a big help if he can stop. :) can't wait to see how this cycle goes for you!

I got an almost +opk 2 days ago, fingers crossed my body is going back to normal now yay!!!!


----------



## mama10893

im on CD 23 right now!! didnt time bd'ing very well this month tho as dh was outta town so i doubt this is our month, but i'm not discouraged! lizzy is soooo cute! and she looks like such a happy baby :) i'm glad you're doing well swimmy&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks mama :) 

It sounds crazy but i really wish i could temp right now so i knew what my body was doing! I really hope that my body starts to come around. i thought for sure I was going to ovulate after getting a close to +opk then in less than 12 hours it went back to really blank. Fingers crossed even with DH out of town!


----------



## mama10893

oh jeez!! good luck swimmy i'm sure it'll happen soon :) AF is due today and i'm having lots of cramping so i'm sure i'm out this month, but i'm going to start using OPK's this month and DH will be home all month so high hopes for February, i'll be due to ovulate around valentines day ;) lol fingers crossed!


----------



## swimmyj1

yay!!! valentines day hehe what a good day to ovulate. My fingers are super crossed!

I thought for sure I was gonna get AF soon but still so far nothing :(


----------



## mama10893

tons of EWCM today!!! praying for ovulation! we bd'd today and will tomorrow and on the weekend! so heres hoping :D


----------



## swimmyj1

Fingers crossed!!! Did you use any ovulation tests?


----------



## mama10893

i didn't this cycle, just followed my body! now that my cycle is regular its so much easier to pin point! also today is 9 or 10 dpo, and i have super sore boobs! i'm going to wait until wednesday when AF is due, and if she doesn't show i will test thursday morning. keeping my fingers sooooo crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Ooohh fingers crossed!! Keep me updated!!! I thought for sure I was getting af yesterday but still no luck. Ugh


----------



## mama10893

thats frustrating swimmy!! this week is going by sooooo slowly


----------



## swimmyj1

Lol idk what's worse waiting to O or the TWW


----------



## mama10893

i definitely hate the TWW more!! i just want to test every day lol. only 2 more days til i can!! also i still have super sensitive boobs and no AF cramps yet, and usually the cramps start a few days before...im on CD 30 right npw so AF should show at the latest tomorrow as i usually have a 30-31 day cycle!! but my cramps usually start around CD 28 and none yet...dont want to get too excited. ut this is the first time i've actually felt like i had a chance...i have a test so thursday morning we will see!


----------



## swimmyj1

I really hope this is it for you! I'm the same way total pee on a stick addiction hahaha


----------



## mama10893

well BFN this morning, and i think i feel some cramps lol leave it to AF to be late this time&#128580; but i just hope she hurries up and shows so i can move on to my next cycle!


----------



## mama10893

why can life be so unfair??? my sister just found out shes pregnant...shes a flakey 21 year old, shes living in england, and now shes considering terminating, she has no idea i've been TTC for the last 2.5 years because i didn't want people to know, only my mom is in the loop...its so annoying and i literally just want to scream...shes constantly stealing my thunder even if its unintentional lol, sorry just had to vent to someone who knows my struggle!


----------



## mama10893

well i told my sister i've been trying and explained to her all the struggle i've gone through just to end up with nothing, and she told me she's going to carry the baby and let me adopt it if thats what i want...crazy things but good things happening right now, so not sure what to think, but i'm more than excited at the moment.


----------



## swimmyj1

That would be amazing!!! Adoption would be such a wonderful thing! How far along is she?


----------



## mama10893

i agree!! she was so happy to do it too, it was amazing&#10084;&#65039; i obviously would have loved to do it myself and go through the whole experience, but maybe some day :) she's only about 5 weeks right now we think, but she's going for bloodwork tomorrow so will know more soon i hope!!


----------



## mama10893

so today she took another test, suuuuuper BFP in 30 seconds! so crazy this is all happening so fast, but i have never felt so right about a decision in my entire life. my sister is being so great, she says from this moment forward it is my baby and she is auntie so that's amazing. im so sad that she's all the way in England, she won't be home til half way through her second trimester so that is going to be soooo difficult. she said she's going to facetime me from every appointment and anything that happens though, so thats good! i can not wait until she gets home so i can be a bigger part of this...not the way i would have planned to have my first baby, but i just feel so blessed to have such an amazing sister who is willing to do this for me!


----------



## swimmyj1

That's amazing!! I'm so glad that she's having you so involved. Are you going to start looking for an adoption lawyer to draw up the paper work? Or wait till she's back in the states? I'm so so happy for you!!! You will have to keep me filled in how everything goes as your baby gets closer to being here :)


----------



## mama10893

im actually in canada! we're going to wait until she gets back i think :) the process is very simple here so that's good! i'm so excited for everything and i'm too impatient lol i wish she was here now, sucks being so far away! also...i'm on CD 34 now but no sign of AFand my boobs are so sore :/ lol im scared to take another test now&#128514; i may end up with "twins"! lol highly unlikely but af. has been super regular ever 31 days since september, strange!


----------



## mama10893

false alarm! af is here lol, along with a brutal yeast infection, LOVELY!


----------



## swimmyj1

lol I swear af knows you talk about her and shows up! Sucks about the yeast infection those are the worse!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm glad the adoption process there is so easy in the states we make it wayyyy to complex and expensive


----------



## mama10893

i know! af is a sneaky little bugger for sure! and yes its bery easy here, and free when you do it this way :) don't need a lawyer or anything, i know a lot because my mom actually adopted me and my siblings, she's my dad's sister!


----------



## swimmyj1

I tried to adopt my cousins little girl. Him and his gf are in and out of jail and drug users. To adopt her it would have cost me over 15,000$ and we would have had to contact every living relative that is "closer" genetic wise than I am. I knew her sister would have taken her and moved her across the country to live in a 2 bedroom trailer with her 5 other kids. So instead her grandma has her :( at least I know she's safe there.... sorry long long rant lol

Today was a great day. Me an my dh had started marriage counciling a while back. I didn't think it was helping much until last night he got home told me to go take a nap. He woke me up 2 hours later had put lizzy to bed, made me dinner, finished the laundry and asked to play cards together after dinner. During dinner he said I think the counselor was right doing nice things for each other without expecting anything back does make me feel better. I about melted into a puddle lol.


----------



## mama10893

wow swimmy that is crazy...but here if its a siblings child or a grandchild its super easy! otherwise you have to go jump through all the hoops and it costs some i know, but dont know the specifics! im so happy to hear about you and your dh! i didnt realize you guys were having
issues thats so sad! hopefully it can get better :)

afm, still have af, as well as this lovely yeast infection so BLAH! but in too good of a mood lately over the baby that i cant be brought down! also, my sister was not supposed to come home until july, which would be SO long! but my grandmother decided she would pay to fly her home for a visit in april, so i get to hear the heartbeat for the first time with her, and i am so happy!! so she will be home for 3 weeks in april, then gone again til mid-july, and then home until the baby is born! her first appointment in england is next monday, so then we will know more like exact due date and what not, im SO excited for this journey, and shes being so amazing! she's already bought and shipped me a "new mom" gift apparently! lol love her so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

omg that is soooo sweet of her! i'm so glad that you get to see her and hear the heart beat in just a few months!! please please post some ultrasound pictures when she gets one!! Can't wait to hear all about this journey with you :) 
Any plans for the nursery yet? or any chance you want to cloth diaper (hehehe i'm a cloth diaper junky!! always trying to pull moms to the dark side). any hopes for gender? 

any new mom questions im always here. i had a hard time adjusting but now really loving it! can't wait to hear what the new mom gift is!!! 

also hoping this doesn't sound insensitive (just curious) - but no chance the bio father will want to stop the adoption? I really hope not you and your DH will be great parents, and really deserve this baby :hugs::happydance:


----------



## mama10893

i know i am so excited!!! of course i'll post so many pictures along the way!! i have my whole nursery planned out lol i guess thats what happens when you spend years trying, lots of time to think about it! definitely will be cloth diapering! i have a friend who actually owns a business selling them, so i'll get a super good deal! and thankfully no! the bio dad was a one night stand in england with a man from spain so i do not think it willbe an issue! lol and thanks for offering advice! im sure i'll have lots of questions along the way :) i'm having a hard time watching her get to go through all this, i really wanted the whole experience, but i'm just so thankful she's willing to do this for me, as it may be my only chance to have a baby! so it means the world to me :) we have always been extremely close, but i do think this will strengthen our relationship in a way nothing else could :)


----------



## mama10893

also, i am hoping for a girl! lol but obviously i'll be ecstatic either way :)


----------



## swimmyj1

eeekkk! seriously every post from you i look forward to reading so much now lol. I love love love cloth diapers! What kind of brands does she sell? I just went to a mom convention and of course bought way too many hahahaha. 
I'm sure its hard for her but I bet that she is also very glad to be giving you this wonderful gift! And who knows maybe after having this baby you might get a surprise bfp. I've heard of that happening to quite a few people :) (we can keep our fingers crossed that's for sure). 

I really wanted a boy for my first baby but now wouldn't trade having a girl for the world! A healthy happy baby that's all that matters :) 

also I took an OPK today. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3024.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mama10893

ouuuu that looks positive to me!!

im not sure what exactly the brand is lol but they're the pocket kinda where the absorbent liners go inside! i love them! and they're SO cute!!

i'm so excited :) she'll be home 3 weeks from today for her visit, and i can't wait until the first ultrasound!! i've already bought a car seat lol and i have amazon carts full of nursery items!! i can't wait til we know the gender so I can know what to prepare for!! AHH lol!


----------



## swimmyj1

Ooohhh pockets are my favorite. I have bum genusis, kawaii (my favorite so far), Alva (least favorite), and a few grovia. I love all the fun patterns they come in!!! I just bought one that is a night sky and has a big moon on her butt so cute!! 

Oh my gosh 3 weeks! The time is gonna fly!! I think it's great your preparing so early!!
Took another opk tonight and it's even more positive!! I never have surges like this even when on clomid! Very confused


----------



## mama10893

i love them too!! jace (the little boy i used to nanny) had soooo many cute diapers! his mom is the one who sells them! and i know i am SO excited for her to come home!! bought a car seat today lol it was on sale and i couldn't pass it up!!

and yay! so glad you finally got that positive opk!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Do you have nursery theme ideas? Or names you have been thinking about? So much fun!!! Also random thought does Canada give parents time off who adopt for maternity leave? I think the USA does but I don't think it's as much time (which is bs!) today's opk is still positive ... can definitely say I've never had 3 days of positives before. Of course I googled and I guess your first time ovulating post baby it can take your body multiple times of "trying" to ovulate before it actually does. One women wrote that she had dark positives for over a week :( hope that's not the case here. Also I guess you can have multiple egg releases soooo I think I might actually avoid bedding for the rest of the + opks lol I don't really want multiples especially sense they would only be like 14 months apart. 
Still kind of having a little bit of a pitty party randomly today when I think of going back to the fertility clinic. My friend messaged me today saying she's pregnant with her 4th and considering termination ... I'm sure she won't but sometimes it breaks my heart that she gets pregnant so easy and I know that won't be us.


----------



## mama10893

aw yea swimmy that is so hard :(

and yes!! my theme is chevron and elephants lol, so grey and teal if a boy, and grey and pink if a girl :) i have most of my decor picked out already for both genders too lol, i'm crazy! and for names i like Emersyn for a girl and Elliott for a boy :) we'll see though my boy name changes lots lol so i may change my mind, but i've been set on Emersyn for years! i can not WAIT until she is home and we do the first ultrasound! it's booked for april 5th, so only 20 more days&#128515; lol


----------



## mama10893

oh and yes with adoption you get 9 months paid maternity :) id rather not have to go back to work when the baby is that young, but i'll take what i can get! lol and i know its way better than what you get in the states right?


----------



## swimmyj1

I love those nursery theme ideas! Elephants are so cute!! Also omg emersyn is a great name! I had my girls name picked out for years but ended up changing it last minute hahaha I like the older classic names for some reason. My original name was Evelynn I ended up going with Elizabeth. April 5th is gonna be here sooo soon!!! 
9 month paid level sounds amazing!! USA you get 12 weeks unpaid maximum. A lot of places only do 6-8 weeks. I got lucky and my work does the 12 or honestly I would have quit and found a new job when she was 3-4 months old. 6 weeks is way to early to leave them!!


----------



## mama10893

yea that is actually insane i can't imagine leaving them that young! no wonder down there they talk about how expensive having a baby is, because not only do you take on more cost, you lose your income! its insane...

also, i love the name elizabeth, although i may be somewhat biased as that is my name hahaha! but yea i've been set on Emersyn since i was like, 14! lol we'll see if i chnage my mind! i cant wait to find out the gender :) and cant wait for april fifth! time is flying so thats good!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah we went through our savings really quickly while I was on leave. But no way was I going back early. They are only that little once and I wanted that time with her.

well i love your name hehehe. I'll admit i'm kind of a book lover and lizzy is named for pride and prejudice... but my husband doesn't need to know that hahaha 
Is your husband getting excited? 

I had 3 days of + opks last week so i'm hoping AF is going to start up in 3-4 days fingers crossed! can't believe for once I'm hoping for AF. I just want my body to feel some what normal


----------



## mama10893

haha good luck with af!! thats cute about lizzys name :) yes DH is getting excited! he seemed a little bummed out at first, i think he was a little sad that we couldnt do it ourselves, but now that hes warmed up to the idea hes pumped! lol


----------



## swimmyj1

AF showed up seriously right after I wrote this :( and its back with a total vengeance. I've never had one this bad. guess i should have been careful with what i wished for. I don't like that my luteal phase was so short either. Gonna sound crazy but part of me has this gut feeling lizzy will be it for us and today I got really teary about it for some reason. 

So glad that your DH is getting all excited! I can't wait to see your ultrasound pictures! It's going to be such a great bonding experience.


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy, i really hope it happens againg for you!! it's still early it could get back to normal :)

and me too!!! april 5th is approaching fast! she'll be home in 10 days and then the ultrasound is 2 days after!! i'll be sure to post pics right after :):):)


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg that is going to be here so fast!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## mama10893

OMG so super exciting news!!! My sister has decided to quit her job in England early and come home!! Instead of visiting next week she's moving back!!! That means I get to be there for every single appointment and ultrasound, including to find out the gender! I am SOOOOOO excited!


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg that is amazing!!!!! Seriously doing a happy dance here!!! (Really needed some good news) Is she going to live with you for a while? 

Sad news on my end lizzy is in the hospital with rsv:( I hate that my peanut got so sick so fast. I'm feeling so helpless. I can't even hold her because I'm also sick and they have asked me not to visit unless I'm dropping off breast milk. I can start visiting when my fever has been gone for 24 hours and I no longer have a runny nose. I seriously sobbed dropping off my husband tonight who is staying with her. Taking cold Meds round the clock and haven't noticed a difference :( at least my husband has pretty much just left his laptop Skype open so I can feel like I'm there too.


----------



## mama10893

omg swimmy you poor thing thats terrible!!! i hope you both get better really fast&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

yes she will be living with us for the remainder of the pregnancy and the first couple months after the baby is born most likely! also i painted the nursery last night cause i was bored and i'm crazy, but it looks SO good!!


----------



## mama10893

SHE'S HOME!!!! and look at this lil baby bump she has already&#128525; she's 10 weeks today and tomorrow is the first ultrasound!! sooooo happy :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2550.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe! I want to see pictures of the nursery! What a cute little baby bump! Can't believe only 30 weeks left till your baby is here!! So great that she's living with you so you can be there for all of it! Can't wait to hear about the ultrasound today!!!

Lizzy has a doctors appointment. They called saying their was some conserning lab work and want us to follow up right away. I'm really annoyed they wouldn't give me the labs on the phone I'm a nurse not knowing is making me worry worse! Hoping nothing scary :(


----------



## swimmyj1

But on a happy note Lizzy is 8 months today!! Yay!!! And my anniversary is one Monday :) hoping we get a date night this weekend.


----------



## mama10893

AHHHH LOOK!!!! 10 weeks 2 days! i'm so excited!!

thats sad news, i hope everything is okay!! but yay for 8 months and anniversary! good luck with everything keep me posted!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2606.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg look at that little jelly bean!!! So exciting!!!!!! Ultrasounds are so much fun (esp in a few weeks when they have a few more features).

We have to follow up with a peds oncologist. She has some lab work that came back as a positive prescreen for cancer. We meet with those doctors on Tuesday and Monday are taking her for a MRI. I hate the idea of her having to be sedated. She's just such a happy gal all the time I can't picture her being ill. Hopefully the prescreen is wrong. I'm definitely a nervous wreck over here. But my and my DH did get a very nice dinner out yesterday while my mom watched her. So that was a nice outing and he got me a mom bead for my bracelet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3187.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3246.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mama10893

omg swimmy i really hope everythings ok :( thinking of you!!


----------



## mama10893

she is just the cutest little thing though!! :)


----------



## swimmyj1

I am seriously in love with her blue eyes. Me and my husband have green but my dad and grandfather have the same ice blue eyes <3 she seems ok. It just has me on edge. For a few hours tonight me and my DH, brother and his gf made plans to go to a festival and I cried leaving her. It really made my DH mad and my mom but until I know she's ok I just want to be extra close. Do I sound over protective?


----------



## mama10893

no swimmy that makes total sense!! its a scary time. i sooo hope everything is ok!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks :) today I handled leaving her a little better (had to work tonight) my DH is bringing her up to the hospital after I get out of work for her scans. How is your sister feeling? Getting a settled in?


----------



## mama10893

she's doing well! all settled in and back working at her old job as they took her right back so thats good! things are going well :) my mom and grandmother surpised me by buying us a beautiful white crib, which is exactly what i wanted, so i'm very happy :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe! putting the nursery together is so much fun :) please post pictures hehe i love nursery pictures. Our room was pretty small so there wasn't too much i could do with it but I like how ours turned out. :)

Lizzy's scans came back ok. her lab work was still a little off but the drs/staff at this office are amazing. They explained that because shes in the higher % for weight and height even though lab work goes by age groups all babies develop at different rates and not many kids get lab work this little so its not as accurate as adults. We are doing labs again in 1 month and if still abnormal another scan in 2 months. I'm starting to feel better about it all :) 

Also my opk's are looking more + today yay! I know I won't get pregnant on my own and not ready to go back to the clinic but I'm really hoping that my LP is longer and going back to normal.


----------



## mama10893

heres the crib and the wall colour! i love it, it's exactly what i always wanted :) its kinda the nursery/my sisters room at the moment, but i cant wait to do more setting up!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3218.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been so long, needed a long break from ttc. Had a lot of emotional stuff I needed to get through from all the dissapointments that followed our failed cycles. Buuuut it's a new beginning and ivf is planned for July! Had our first cousultation last week and waiting for af to start testing. How is everyone?!! It's been FOREVER!


----------



## mama10893

brandy! so happy to hear from you! sorry you were having a rough time, but glad to hear things are moving along!! i have basically been told i am not likely to have children so that's a big bummer, but thankfully my little sister found out a couple months ago that she is expecting, and she asked me to adopt the baby!! i am so beyond excited :):):)


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - yay!! so glad you have a crib :) can't wait to see how the set up keeps coming! 

Brandy - so glad to hear from you! yay IVF in july that is going to be here so quickly!

AFM - Got a +opk a few weeks ago, no chance of being pregnant this cycle. (not really trying right now but not preventing) just hoping my LP gets longer my first post baby cycle it was only 7days. Trying to decide when I want to go back to the fertility clinic. My DH wants to go back now but they won't take me if I'm still breast feeding (throws off your hormones/testing i guess). I'm thinking more like a 6-8months from now. idk what to do. I don't want to waste time but i don't feel like i'm emotionally ready to put that much focus into ttc. and i really need to lose weight (still up 20+ lbs ... i could honestly loose like 60-80)


----------



## swimmyj1

So my LP was only 8 days this time ... i guess is should be happy that its like a day longer than last time but still. I've also decided to start the end of my breast feeding. I feel really selfish about it but I keep bleeding and it hurts like crazy to pump. 
Also i'm going to make our appointment at the fertility clinic for september or aug. I know the more time that goes by the lower our chances. 

How is everyone else this week?


----------



## mama10893

that sounds like a good plan swimmy! don't feel bad about doing whatever works best for you :) 

afm, things are great! my sister is settled in nicely. she's 13.5 weeks right now so in a few more weeks we will find out the gender!! we have seen the midwife, had ultrasounds and heard the heartbeat, and so far all is great! im still just so shocked this is all actually happening lol, it feels like a dream! i'll post some pictures of our announcement and the recent ultrasound!! so excited :) also i am now down a total of 70 pounds since the summer, and still losing! i am determined to get healthy now :)


----------



## mama10893

!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3506.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3446.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## swimmyj1

omg i love it! what a fun announcement! 

So proud of you 70lb weight loss is amazing!!!! I wish i had some of your motivation. What are you doing for weight loss? I need some tips. I'm glad your sister is getting all settled in and things are going well. Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl!!! 

I ended up emailing my OB tonight asking about feritlity meds to see if I can just go through her for a few cycles when im ready to actually start trying again. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## mama10893

im just watching what i eat and exercising more! i go for walks and i swim laps, and try to stay under 1500 calories a sday, thats all :)

i cant wait to find out the gender!!! we should be finding out this month i am SO excited!! next midwife appointment is next monday and then we will book the anatomy scan! AH :)

and thats a good idea :) low pressure!

afm, i am now single! crazy right? my boyfriend couldnt handle us not being able to have our own kids, and didn't want to adopt...i've somewhat seen it coming for a while, and honestly if he can't stick with me through this then he's not the kind of guy i want raising my child. so i'm doing this on my own, and i'm beyond excited still! lol i was raised by a single mom so its what i know :)


----------



## swimmyj1

I have an appointment for next month with my dr. Fingers crossed I started trying to temp again but idk how well that's gonna work. 

I seriously am soooo proud of you for all of this weight loss. eating right and exercising is hard work. Can't wait to find out the gender. It sounds silly but I would love to send you a gift if you will let me. I've sent a few of my other b&b moms gifts this year so if you register and are ok with it let me know (or I'll send you cloth diapers hahaha)

I'm sorry to hear that your boyfriend wasn't on board with having children through adoption. I'm glad your handling it so well. It's probably better for him to get out now than after the baby comes, and you for sure want a partner that will stick with you through everything. And now You can better prepare for single momhood instead of leaving last minute. Nothing wrong at all with raising a kid as a single mom you definitely will have enough love for that child. 

Sorry typing this at work after less than 3 hours of sleep in 48 hours ... I'm sooooooo tired. Lizzy has decided to stop taking naps and I work night shift. I think I'm going to look for a baby sitter to watch her for 4 hours between shifts so I can get a good block of sleep. It's not safe for me or my patients to be this tired at work.


----------



## mama10893

good luck with temping and the appointment!! 

thanks!! the weightloss has actually been easy this time to stick to so thats great :) now i have a big motivator! yes of course i'll let you know once i register! probably will do that once i know the gender cause then i'll know what i need lol!

i completely agree! he felt really bad and it was sad but i totally understand that he's struggling. he wants his own kids and i think its easier for me because its my sister so at least i am still genetically related to the baby, so maybe its hard for him to feel close!

thats crazy that Lizzy has stopped napping lol so rough for you! definitely a good idea to find a babysitter because you need to get at least some sleep!! 

i've decided i'm going to take a full year of maternity leave. i'll only get 36 weeks paid because im adopting, but i'll take the other 16 weeks unpaid and live off savings. i just dont want to put the baby in daycare that young lol. im so happy to be in canada though because even 36 weeks is so much longer than the states! i cant imagine how hard that must be!!

things are going great still :) my sister had a tiny bit of spotting and got scared, but the midwife explained that its perfectly normal, and TMI but since she got home from england she's been having sex with her boyfriend lol and she hadn't for the first 10 weeks so the midwife just thinks it was irritation from that! it all stopped now though and we have a midwife appointment later this morning :) can't wait to hear the hearbeat again!


----------



## swimmyj1

36 weeks sounds like an amazing maternity leave! 12 weeks was really hard (lots and lots of crying) heck i cried leaving her today lol. I don't blame you about daycare. I know its a necessity for a lot of parents at a young age (esp in the states) but there is just sooo many germs and they just aren't watched as well as I would hope for. I'm really glad we haven't had to use day care because I work nights and my DH works days. A sitter every once an a while in my home has been an easy compromise. I do think im going to sign her up for my gyms day care center. She would only be in there while i work out but i REALLY need to get my weight down. heck at this point i would settle for just my pre-pregnant weight lol. 


as for your sister lol yeah sex can totally cause spotting and that can be scary. Glad the midwife said nothing was wrong. Have you looked into getting a home doppler? i loved being able to listen to the heart beat at home. 

I started on metformin again today I forgot how much that messes with my stomach (yuck). as for my cycle this time I think im gonna ovulate late again :( maybe after some weight loss my cycles will go back to normal.


----------



## mama10893

haha 36 weeks sounds amazing to you but here we get a year so thats what i've always planned for so it sucks! haha

thats great you haven't had to use daycare, but i think its smart to get her in the one at your gym! itll be nice to be able to work out :) 

id love to get a home doppler lol maybe i'll look into that!! im obsessed with hearing the heartbeat, i took a video of it and now i watch it all the time lol. we had the midwife on monday and all is good so that was a relief :)


----------



## mama10893

happy mothers day swimmy!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe thanks mama! happy 1st mothers day to you too!!!! I still have an ultrasound video of lizzy at like 20 weeks and I like to watch it sometimes lol. You're right it would stink to only get 36 weeks when you had been planning on a year. It doesn't seem fair that adoptive parents don't get the same amount of time. Here they usually only get 6 weeks which is insane to me! technically depending on the state law they don't have to give leave at all. Parents have to request special family medical leave and they can be denied. (USA is sooooo backwards!)

my Opk's are getting a little darker i'm hoping i don't ovulate until at least thursday because i won't see my DH until then. (i don't have much hope because i'm not doing clomid or progesterone but i don't like feeling like its a wasted cycle either). 
Dh started on the slew of vitamins today so hopefully that helps again too. idk if we want to do another sperm count so early in the game or not. Sorry my mind is all over the place this morning lol.


----------



## mama10893

hahaha good luck with holding off ovulation! and thank you! i hadnt even thought about it but then people were saying happy mothers day to me and it felt so nice aha, its so awesome after all these years of planning to finally be putting the plans into action! my friend just bought me my chair for the nursery, it should come in this week so on the weekend i'll set it up in the nursery and post an updated picture! i just cant wait :) this all feels so surreal! next weekend we are doing a gender reveal, and nobody will know the gender as we are getting it in an envelope and giving it to a bakery to make a cake either blue or pink!! i am super convinced its a boy, but my sister has had dreams that it's a girl so we will see!!


----------



## swimmyj1

I can't believe next week you will know what your having!!! So excited for you!!! I'm glad you had a good first Mother's Day. 

I'm having a mini freak out today. I had 2 days of positive ovulation but no temp spike :( so im probably not ovulating yet


----------



## mama10893

yes i am soooo super excited!!! these last couple weeks i have just been SO excited for the baby i can barely even stand waiting!! i feel like its going by fast but at the same time takinf forever, if that makes sense lol! i can not wait to know what i'm having so i can order more stuff! my family has already bought me a bunch of gender neutral clothes lol they're all so excited!!

thats hard swimmy but it will happen!! good luck&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

lol it completely makes sense!!! its like wait i need more time to prepare but i want my baby now!! hahaha

Today my DH told me that if lizzy gets to be 3 and we aren't pregnant hes done trying for #2 or if we have another mc .... i had to leave for work before we could really talk about it but the whole mc thing bothers me. we have a high risk for that and it took 3 years to have lizzy. I just feel like hes setting us up to fail.... or i won't want to tell him im pregnant (if it happens) until i know its 12+ weeks and that isn't an easy or good secret to keep. 

I ordered a new basal thermometer just to see if that makes a difference this one is like 2 years old.


----------



## BigSurLove

HI I would love to have a buddy sorry new to this trying to figure itout i am terrible with computers lol:cry:
*Hi Im new here so please bear with me lol ...... me 30 and my husband 28 have a beautiful daughter whom you can see in our profile pic that we adopted at birth she is our everything but we have recently the last couple years been trying to conceive we are currently going to a fertility doctor. we have done all the blood tests and chromosome tests and the ultrasound. Our doctor has now set us up to do an HSG test on Monday since i have had surgery like 15 years ago when i was 15 for cysts on my ovaries ..... I am getting really really reaLLY NERVOUS about the test i have a really hard time with paps because something happened to me when i was a child that makes me have really bad ptsd and anxiety about pain down there and i have heard and read that it can be quite painful and traumatizing for even women that don't have my issues i am turning her3e cause i am nervous and scared but also hopeful of figuring out what my problem is any advice would be greatly appreciated *https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/cloud9.gif


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey Bigsurlove - welcome to the group :) your daughter is beautiful! 
I had an HSG test and it wasn't horribly painful. it was uncomfortable thats for sure pretty intense cramping but it was over much faster than i thought it would be. I think it maybe took 2-3 minutes tops? But with your history of not tolerating paps very well if possible i would take something to relax you and definitely something over the counter for pain. Let us know how it goes. It's nice to have someone to talk to while ttc it can be so stressful :(


----------



## mama10893

this os very quickly becoming my favourite room&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4610.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

awe! love that pattern!!! so cute!!!

Can't wait for my dr's appointment in 2 weeks hopefully she lets me jump to the 100 dose of clomid right away!!!


----------



## mama10893

good luck swimmy!!!

and yes i love it so much :) chevron and elephants is my theme! lol, i started my baby registry, but i'm waiting until we find out the gender this weekend to finish it, im SO excited


----------



## mama10893

we had the ultrasound today but they couldnt see the gender as baby wasnt cooperating&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; so 2 more weeks we must wait :( sad! lol but baby is healthy and growing at the correct rate so i'm happy!


----------



## swimmyj1

darn! im gonna bet its a girl then lol boys i swear like to have their legs wide apart to show off the goods hahahaha. 2 more weeks is such a long wait!!!! but im so glad baby is healthy and growing :) 

my lp was only 8 days this time. its really starting to worry me. my doctors appointment is on thursday yay!! im gonna try and get clomid and progesterone. I keep flip flopping on what i want to do. Take it this next cycle or wait until shes 1 (not much longer to wait lol). I started at a weight loss clinic. Im down 5lbs already!!! im currently 240 and i want to get down to 170-180 :) (i would love 150 lol but i don't want to set goals out of my reach).


----------



## mama10893

wpw swimmy good for you on the weightloss!! i'm sure you can do it :) and good luck at the doctor!! do whatever you think feels right :)

haha im hoping so much for a girl but im very convinced its a boy so we shall see!! i'm so excited to find out, really hoping baby cooperates next friday!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

2 more days!!!! Yay!!!! I hope baby shows you the goods hahaha. 
Tonight I'm super on the 2nd baby train. I actually cried because I missed being able to take clomid by 2 days lol. I think I'm gonna try and be pushy and see if she will do the 100mgs sense that's what worked to get lizzy. I can't believe how big my gal is getting! Today I walked in and she had pulled herself up on her crib and was waving to me. Just like oh hi mom look what I can do now. 

I'm on day 3 of eating better and I feel so much better already. I really hope I stick with this. It's so hard when my DH just wants to eat like crap all the time. He was annoyed that at lunch time I didn't want to eat fast food.


----------



## mama10893

haha good job atick to it!!! thats so cute little Lizzy is growing!! and i wish it was tomorrow but its next friday and im dyinggg i just want to know already! haha


----------



## mama10893

how cute is this lil bump&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4962.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## swimmyj1

ahhhhh I came on to check and was like noooooo I need to know what this baby is!!! lol fine one more week of waiting!! that is such a cute bump! I wish mine had looked like that hahaha. I seriously only have like 1 pregnant photo I don't look like a blob. 

AFM - I was really shocked how well things went with my OB. She took a look through my folder from the fertility clinic gave me a script for the 100 dose of clomid and progesterone. I was sooo expecting her to make me start on the 50 like my old ob. She said if this doesn't work in 2 cycles she will jump to the 150 once and then refer to the fertility clinic again. She also called my DH's doctor and got an order for him to get a repeat SA. She said if its too low (under 18mil or his motility was under 50%) then to call her and she will just put in the referral now and not waste time. I keep feeling really excited and then overwhelmed. Im also really scared that my DH's SA is gonna come back worse than last time. he started smoking again and it is making me crazy!!!


----------



## mama10893

aw swimmy thats awesome about the ob with clomid!! hopefully everything goes fine with your dh!!

i know shes skinny so her bump is perfect! lol if i were pregnant you wouldnt even be able to tell tbh&#128514;&#128514; i cant wait to find out the gender! my sister had to be referred to an OB because she's considered high risk now, as she has something called Ehler Danlos Syndrome, which is a collagen deficiency, and can apparently cause early labour lol, it isnt likely anything will go wrong because she has a mild type, but shes been put on prometrium to keep her cervix closed until 36 weeks and she isnt allowed to have sex til then either! lol so she wasnt happy about that but took it well lol, and so did her boyfriend! everythings going well, anatomy scan and the genetic screening ultrasound all came back perfect, so babys doing great! hopefully he/she cooperates next friday! lol


----------



## swimmyj1

im glad its just the mild case of Ehler Danlos syndrome I'm not very familiar with that. Hopefully baby will stay put for a wonderful 38 weeks :) Hopefully with the prometrium she doesn't get sick from it. I had to do it as a vaginal pill to make the side effects a little better. the not having sex part would kind of really suck lol but if its for the health of a baby its worth it. I can't wait until the next scan!!!

This totally sounds creepy but sense im an RN with a micro biology degree i couldn't help it lol. I checked out my Dh's swimmers under a scope today. It didn't look very good :( the count is defiantly going to be low and they aren't great movers either. He's going for the official test Monday afternoon and that will be like a 2.5 day wait. I forgot how much ttc made me an insane person :(


----------



## mama10893

nobody knows what it is lol it isnt very common!! and yea shes doing them vaginally too!

thats too funny that you checked them lol, maybe it'll surprise you!! try not to stress too much before then :)


----------



## swimmyj1

the count came back 2.4 million ..... they couldn't even do a morphology due to it being such a low count. and only 23% progressive movement. He also had high wbc count in the semen so that isn't good either. I've actually cried about it this time. We are being refered back to the fertility clinic but unless we do IVF (which we can't afford) i don't see it happening. I'm holding on to the hope its just low from an illness or something and that when they retest it will be better....


----------



## mama10893

It's a BOY!!! i couldn't be happier&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0050.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg yay a boy!!!! How exciting!!!!! *happy dancing!* I just can't wait for him to be here!!

Good news on my end too. I got a + opk on cd 14!!! Really hope this means my cycles are going back to normal finally


----------



## mama10893

ahhh swimmy thats awesome!!!

i know i'm sooo excited! Elliot James&#10084;&#65039; just can't wait to meet him!


----------



## mama10893

i love him so much already! look how perfect he is&#128525; my boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0137.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Brandy_R

You ladies have been busy since I've been on here! I'm going to start checking this more!! 

Congrats to you both on the weight loss!!! That's amazing and takes a lot of self control! 

Mama I'm soooo happy for you! God def works in mysterious ways!! That's extremely exciting! 

Swimmy, sorry about dh sa!! Is there anything he can do to try to get it up? I've heard of guys taking clomid and stuff like that to help boost it. 

AFM: I've just been enjoying being on birth control and metformin haha. Going for my saline u/s Tues and are planning to start our injections July 14th. There's a couple things that's kind of bothering me and I'm wondering if we should hold off another couple months but I don't want to keep putting it off either. We just celebrated our 4 years wedding anniversary (together 8) so it's time to get the ball rollkg


----------



## mama10893

aw thank you brandy! i am
sooo beyond excited!

so glad you seem to be doing well! i hope everything works out perfectly for you!


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - omg i love side profile ultrasounds and i love his name! sooo cute!!

Brandy - so glad to hear from you again really miss ya. I have heard of guys using clomid to increase count. I was really on the fence about going back to the fertility doc so soon. I almost canceled the appointment this week. I've decided to go and and see what they have to say, maybe get him started on some meds and do a recheck in a few months. We both agreed we probably don't want to do IVF but maybe do a donor instead. If we need a donor we are gonna wait another year. 
What is bothering you lately?


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you so much, Mama!! I'm sooo happy to see everything working out for you!! If that isn't ment to be then I don't know what is!! 

Swimmy, thank you! I've missed being on here too. Just needed a break for a while and then got out of the routine for checking in here. I made a mental note to check in now though lol. I hope things get figured out with the s/a. It's hard when you're dealing with seman. I know the feeling about almost cancelling appointments. I almost cancelled mine for my ivf consultation because I was so nervous. My situation it kind of long so bear with me. Hubby and I were smoking at our cousiltatiom visit (I know, please don't judge) they told me I had to be smokefree for 2 months before I've and hubby had to be smokefree for 3 months. Well when I called and asked about scheduling me u/s the nurse asked about if we quit smoking. Well, we hadn't and I'm not going to lie so I told her no. She said she didn't know if we could proceed and she had to ask the dr and call us back. Well much to my surprise he said we can proceed because we cut back a lot and that we just had to quit ASAP. Well, I have since quit and hubby is going to quit tomorrow (prayers for him). So my concern is that we will only be smoke free for a month when we do ivf and I don't want to spend that kind of money for smoke filled eggs and sperm. Im also on summer break right now from work and would love to have my ivf done by the time I get back. If we wait, I'll have to take a bunch of time off right when I get back. People say to carry on with what the dr says but I'm afraid to spend the money and not have good quality. I don't think we would have the money to do it again for a long time. Idk why the dr would say we could proceed though. I've pcos so my AMH is through the roof and egg quantity isn't a problem and sperm is very good too. Maybe that's why he said it was ok? Idk....What would you ladies do?


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry this is so long ladies but I also forgot to mention that I don't have insurance until o go back to work in August. With having pcos, I am at a very high risk for OHSS. Some people get that and end up on the hospital for 3 days. Also, cannot afford that with no insurance. I've been told it's a slim chance but still. I'm going to ask the dr about my odds when I go tues but that was also an issue I'm having. Don't want to keep putting if off though at the same time. Hmmmm


----------



## swimmyj1

Brandy - I would be super conflicted if I was in your boat too... so heres my conflicting advice lol. i would be really on the fence proceding when it comes to smoking thing (more you than your DH) (promise no judgement here). My Dh was smoking for SA#1 but hasn't in over 6 months for SA#2 .... soooo not feeling like it was a good thing for him to stop smoking haha. It would be nice to do the IVF during the summer when your not working so you don't have to worry about missing work for a needed appointment or anything (but i know people who work crazy hours somehow find the time for it). As for the no insurance part that would worry me. I hate the "what ifs" that come with no insurance. Plus if you did get pregnant would you be able to get an OB appointment without insurance? you wouldn't be very far along or anything before you had insurance again so that would be a big plus. 
If i was in your shoes though I probably would proceed with IVF as long as your DH's count is ok and depending on your odds of getting OHSS. You have been waiting a long time for your rainbow baby :)


----------



## mama10893

love this place!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0270.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Brandy_R

That's cute, Mama! We were thinking of maybe doing elephants too if we end up with a baby.

Swimmy, no I def don't think you judge. It's my own fault. I am going for my saline u/s tomorrow and I'm going to ask if we can hold off until the end of Aug. I'll have my insurance by then and I'll be quit smoking for two months by then which is what he wanted. I just don't want to mess it up. What's a month when my mind will be so much at ease. Sucks having to wait but a month isn't bad considering I've already been on a break for like 18 months or so lol


----------



## mama10893

Hey ladies! I've finally had some time to get on here and read this! and Brandy i think that if your doc says its okay then go on with it! up to you though of course :) and you've quit now so that is amazing! gppd fpr you :) hows your dh doing??


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks mama! Well we had our app yesterday and we all agreed to wait. So we will start everything 8/31!! All of our testing came back great so we are just playing the waiting game until then. Now how do I mks these next 10 weeks go by fast?


----------



## mama10893

oh god i feel you! i am working 2 full time jobs to
try to keep busy and have the time go faster&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - i love your nursery!!! it wont be long now!

Brandy - 10 weeks can feel like a life time but it will be here before you know it. how did the saline u/s

AFM - this has probably been the worse week ever ... my DH admitted to me that he has been cheating on me for 2 weeks. He wants to work things out and not get a divorce. Idk how i feel about this to be honest. I don't want to get divorced I love him and he is my person. But this level of betrayal and knowing i will never be able to trust him again ... that could rip me apart. We have already gone to a marriage councilor and are going again next week. She asked me to make a list of reasons I want to stay in my marriage and reasons I wouldn't want to. that has been helpful to me. And clearly ttc for #2 will not be happening.


----------



## mama10893

im so happy with it!!! and yes 22 weeks on monday its going by so quickly!

omg that is so awful i cant even believe that...at least he was honest about it though? that's gotta be a good thing right?


----------



## mama10893

almost done!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0412.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swimmyj1

mama - omg i love your colors!!!!! that room is so beautiful :) i can't believe he will be here soon. As for the DH thing, i found proof so he didn't have much choice to be honest. and even then he was honest in pieces as i dragged more info out of him (and his phone). 

Brandy - how is it going?

AFM - taking one day at a time. my mom took lizzy for a few days so i could just process everything ... and do a lot of drinking. We are going to a councoler on Thursday to see how to move past this. He wants to fix us, some days i do and others i don't. I was never really scared to go to work and now I am. Anytime i text and he doesn't answer his phone I worry about who he is with. I just feel so betrayed esp that he had these strangers in my home where my daughter is sleeping and I'm at work.... Part of me just wants to get security cams and put them up outside and in the house. that sounds crazy right?


----------



## swimmyj1

Also thank god i am std free at least (i got checked) and I think im just gonna go get an IUD put in. why bother having dumb periods if i'm only gonna have 1 baby right?


----------



## mama10893

omg swimmy im so sorryð­ð­ð­


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg Swimmy! I am soooo sorry to hear that. How awful to have to deal with! Idk what I would do either. I could never trust my husband again and that would end up driving us apart. There are many couples that get past it though and end up being happy. Sorry but what an ass! I'm pissed for you. Why would he do such a thing? I am just so sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you! 

Mama, that nursery is sooooo CUTE! I bet you're ecstatic! Whens he due? 

AFM: Saline U/S well perfect! Didn't hurt nearly as bad as I thought it would. Uterus looks good, so praise the lord on that! We start everything the last day of aug. I started learning to crochet to pass the time and love it! I'm becoming such an old lady on my summer break. I crochet and watch cooking shows haha!


----------



## mama10893

haha brandy cooking shows are awesome! im so excited for you i hope everything goes well!! and i am SO pumped lol! he's due october 30th :) we went to toronto this week to see a specialist for my sisters condition and he said there isnt a higher risk of premature labour so that was super reassuring!! hoping everything goes according to plan and he stays put until his due date!


----------



## mama10893

finishing touches! so happy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0805.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

Sorry I've been mia just doing a lot of soul searching. We started counciling and so far that is going ok. Some days are better than others. He told me during our first session of therapy that he had made out with one of my cousins the night before our wedding. I asked him to move out after that for a while. Ugh I just never pictured being here. Everyday he asks me to come home. I make sure that we still do stuff as a family but I'm just not there yet. Anyway enough about my drama lol

Brandy - I knit lol I love knitting! i have a million knitted hats and scarves and socks ooohh I love socks lol. What is your favorite cooking show? Ive been hooked on the great British bake off lately. Or cupcake wars. I'm glad you test wasn't as bad as you thought it would be and that everything came back ok. Can't believe you have a month and a half left!! 

Mama - omg I'm soooooo in love with his room! He is gonna be here before you know it! So excited for you! I'm glad the specialist out your mind at ease


----------



## mama10893

his room is my favourite room ever&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; im so excited he's gonna be here in just a few short months!!!

im so sorry about all te crap you're dealing with right now :( i can't even believe that! glad you're making an effort but i can see why that would be so difficult :( i hope Lizzy is doing well! she'll be one soon right? i cant believe it!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks ladies! I usually watch Pioneer woman or chopped lol. Can't wait to start work in 3 weeks. I feel my wait will go faster as soon as I start working again. I'm just so excited and am starting to feel ready! 

Swimmy, I agree with mama, that's nice you're making an effort. That would be so hard to get over though! Did you knock your cousin out? Lol jk but wth? Who does that? I'm sorry, just my crazy side coming out. I hope you guys can work it out but def on your terms! He's the one that messed up, not you. I know people have a way of turning stuff on the other person. I hope your counseling has helped. Big hugs to you! 

Mama, that is the cutest nursery! We are doing something kind of like that if we have a boy. Elephants are ADORABLE! I'm glad your sisters condition is not going to cause any problems. I think that's awesome you're doing that for eachother. There's just a special bond with sisters that like no other <3


----------



## mama10893

me and my sister are literally as close as you could possibly be lol, id be so lost without her&#10084;&#65039; i'm so thankful to her and ill never be able to repay her for this, but she'd never expect me to&#10084;&#65039;

and my nursery is my favourite place seriously&#128525; its soooo cute and just exactly what i pictured for my boy&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## swimmyj1

brandy - ugh you have noooo idea how bad i want to punch her lights out! I have to go to a wedding on saturday and she will be there ... i have a bad feeling about this alcohol + her ... lol im gonna try and hold it in but if she starts crap with me I'm not responsable hahaha. I still can't believe any of this. My DH got pretty tearful in therapy this week because he brought up that I took down all of our wedding photos in the house and he misses them. I flat out told them they will never go up. i don't want to look at any of those photos again... if i would have know what he did before the wedding i would have called it off. that one of my only reasons i'm trying to work this out is for lizzy and he should be damn grateful! 
Yay for you getting a new job! that will totally keep you busy

Mama - i still can't believe he is gonna be here soon! its funny i actually just got a tattoo of a mama and baby elephant for me and lizzy lol. Im glad that you and your sister are so close through everything :) Lizzy is gonna be 1 on the 5th where has the time gone!!!

Random but I totally wish we were all just facebook friends lol I don't come on here enough anymore and i love seeing how you all are doing :)


----------



## mama10893

you can totally add me on facebook!! my name is Elizabeth Currie and i live in thunder bay lol :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Mama I added you!! yay!!!

Brandy - how are you doing? how is the new job?

AFM - AF showed up like a week late this time and now my OB is saying she cant fit me in to get an IUD again this month. Im getting really really annoyed


----------

